# Rope Drop Strategy for Disneyland and Disney California Adventure with Lightning Lanes and Individual Lightning Lanes



## DLRExpert

*UPDATED: For the Holidays*
This covers both a Early Entry (EE) and Non-EE plan. Be aware that this comes from day three of EE visit.

*The HUB (Rope Drop Area*)
AL= Adventureland
GF= Galaxy's Edge and Frontierland
FL= Fantasyland
FTL= Fantasyland and Tomorrowland
EE= Early Entry path


*Park Entrance for Early Entry*
As of 8/15. *THERE IS NO *EE entrance
*MAKE SURE* that if you are attending EE that you show up to the main entrances early. They are allowing both EE hotel guests and Normal guests into the park at the same time. If you arrive late you are going to be far back in line. *Ruining your 30 minutes of EE time.

SPECIAL NOTE -  Disneyland and EE*
The amount of EE guests at all attractions is quite low at the official park opening.
So if you are not a EE guest and you are close to the rope, you should be able to still get on Pan rather quickly.
Same goes with a non-EE guest and Space Mountain as the first attraction.
If non-EE guests are far back from rope then follow the plans listed.

*Disneyland:
Fantasyland Plan (with Early Entry)*
7am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland. You need to arrive early as regular guests and EE entry guests are allowed into the park at the same time. If you are later than 7am the line and wait to get in can eat into your 30 minute EE time.
_Note: At normal walking speed and security check points it takes about 5-35 minutes to get from Disney Hotels (depends on hotel)._
730am-740am: Head down Main Street and make Peter Pan your first choice.
_Note: While in line purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
740am-8am: Second ride will be Alice in Wonderland, Dumbo next as park is about to open.
8am-820am: Next Snow White, then Mr. Toad now Pinocchio.
820am-9am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, ride Indiana Jones Adventure without LL.
_Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
9am-945am: Ride Pirates and then the Haunted Mansion (If it is Mansion Holiday season, go to Mansion first and then Pirates OR if you only have interest in experiencing MH once just book and use LL when ready to ride).
945am-1015am: Ride Splash Mountain without LL. Ride Winnie the Pooh.
After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.
*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

EE Rise of the Resistance Plan*
There is a Rope Drop (Gate) area that the EE guests will gather so that they have a slight head start on the Rope Drop guests coming from Frontierland.
If Rise of the Resistance at park opening is a priority, you want to line up at this gate as close to 750am as you can.

The two main attractions you want to experience are Peter Pan and Space Mountain.
- If you are using LL then Pan should be your primary EE attraction and then stay in Fantasyland until it is close to 750am.
- If you are into thrill rides or just want a chance to ride Space without and with LL, then ride Space first during EE.
- While experiencing both attractions is doable, it is going to cut things close depending on when you enter the park and the EE wait for Pan or Space. For example, if you get into the park at 740am, you probably have time for one attraction before you line up for Rise.
- Note that it is common for Rise to not be open when the park opens.

*The Plan with Rise...*
8am-820am: When gate opens head to Rise of the Resistance. If closed at opening, I would stay in the area for a short while, to see if it opens up by 815am.
820am-9am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain without LL, ride Indiana Jones Adventure without LL.
_Note: Book your first LL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
9am-945am: Ride Pirates and then Splash Mountain.
945am-1015am: Ride Winnie the Pooh, use LL for Haunted Mansion Holiday.
*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

Fantasyland Plan (without Early Entry)*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
_Note: While at Rope Drop purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk to the right side of the castle and follow the path towards the Matterhorn but stay to your left and ride Alice in Wonderland first.
815am-835am: Second ride will be Dumbo, then Mr. Toad, finally choose between Snow White or Pinocchio. GOAL is to be out of Fantasyland before 835am.
835am-945am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, then Pirates of the Caribbean, and Splash Mountain
_Note: Book your first LL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
945am-1015am: Ride Winnie the Pooh use LL for Haunted Mansion Holiday.
_Note: Book LL for Falcon next._
*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (with Early Entry)*
7am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: At normal walking speed and security check points it takes about 5-35 minutes to get from Disney Hotels (depends on hotel)._
730am-740am: Head down Main Street and make Space Mountain your first choice.
_Note: While in line purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
740am-8am: Second ride is kind of up to you. I would recommend Astro Orbitor, Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters, Alice in Wonderland or Dumbo. The GOAL is to be move to the Matterhorn by park opening
8am-815am: Park opens ride the Matterhorn, can even do it twice on both sides if available.
815am-835am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain, then Indiana Jones Adventure
835am-945am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, then Pirates of the Caribbean, and Splash Mountain
_Note: Book your first LL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
945am-1015am: Ride Winnie the Pooh use LL for Haunted Mansion Holiday.
_Note: Book LL for Falcon next._
After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.

*Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (without Early Entry)
Space Mountain first (RECOMMENDED)*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. Go to the rope closest to the Tomorrowland Entrance.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time. Keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
8am-820am: Once the rope drops walk briskly through Tomorrowland to Space  Mountain.
815am-830am: Next ride the Matterhorn.
830am-9am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain, then Indiana Jones Adventure.
_Note: Book your first LL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
9am-945am: Ride Pirates of the Caribbean, and then Splash Mountain
945am-1015am: Ride Winnie the Pooh use LL for Haunted Mansion Holiday.
_Note: Book LL for Falcon next._

*Indiana Jones Adventure first*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. Go to the rope closest to the Adventureland Entrance.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time. Keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk briskly through Adventureland to the Indiana Jones Adventure.
815am-830am: Next ride Big Thunder Mountain.
830am-930am: Ride the Matterhorn and then Space Mountain.
_Note: Space Mountain will probably have a 30-40 minute wait
Note2: Book your first LL, Haunted Mansion Holiday, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
930am-10am: Ride Pirates of the Caribbean, and then Splash Mountain.
_Note: REMEMBER to keep an eye on that Rise of the Resistance ILL return time, again you want a return time after 11am (aka after lunch)_

*Lightning Lane Tiers*
- Indiana Jones Adventure
- Space Mountain
- Matterhorn
- Big Thunder Mountain
- Splash Mountain
- Haunted Mansion (If Mansion Holiday season that moves to #3 or #4)
- Millennium Falcon Smugglers Run (try to get a LL return time around the same time as your ROTR ILL return time)
- Star Tours
- Autopia
- Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
- It's a Small World (If Holiday version this moves to #5 or #6)

*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

SPECIAL NOTE about the plans above*
- This plan also works if you arrive after ROPE DROP. For example, say you arrive at Disneyland just before 850am. Skip everything listed before 9am and start at what is listed for 9am. So that would be the Jungle Cruise and Pirates.

*Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
- Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
- Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
- Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
- Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
- If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
- HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
*Example LL Refresh Trick Scenario*
- Got a Indiana Jones LL for 1pm-2pm, was ready to get in line at 1pm.
- The next LL attractions that interested me were Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters and Space Mountain (top priority). So I put those two at the top of the Tip Board via Edit Selections.
- I scanned the Indiana Jones LL and went to the app for my next LL. Buzz was an hour out, Space was two hours out.
- I refreshed multiple times to see if I can get an earlier time. After the 6th refresh, Buzz came down to 130pm, Space was still two hours away, So I went with Buzz.
- I get off Indiana Jones, go to Buzz and scan my LL in.
- Now I remove Buzz from my Edit Selections and add the Star Tours with Space.
- I refresh a few time and now Space is at 2pm and Star Tours is ride now. I select Space.
and then remove it from my Edit Selections.
- As soon as I scan LL for Space I get Star Tours which is a ride now. Get off Space, go to Star Tours.
*PLEASE be sure to CANCEL any LLs you may not be using as it may help other guests that are doing the LL refresh trick.

Rise of the Resistance Stand By*
- The Stand By line for this attraction does lower and rise throughout the day. The issue is when guests see that the line at 60 minutes or less they head to the attraction which will raise the wait time. So the trick and with a bit of luck it is better to get in line for the attraction when it is slightly higher than 60 minutes. I have done this attraction twice at a posted 75 or 70 minute wait time and the wait was 60-50 minutes.
- My go to time is after 6pm, as people are having dinner and have already ridden the attraction. The issue here is that the attraction closes around 8pm or 9pm. If the ride breaks down, they may force you out of the line and close the attraction for the day.

*Park Opening Attraction Closures*
Wait times and temp closures do not show up until park opening, but can be delayed as you may see a - instead of a time or temp closure text.
However, most of the time, if there is a park opening closure it is due to the attraction not being signed off on time of the park opening. If you see the vehicles cycling, it may be best to stay near the attraction and wait for it to open up.
For example, you get to Peter Pan and the CM says that it is closed and they do not know when it will be open. Yet you see that the vehicles are cycling through. Ignore the CM and stay near the entrance of the queue. Give it 5-10 minutes (the time you would have probably waited anyways) and see if the line opens up. 90% of the time it will open up rather quickly


----------



## DLRExpert

*UPDATED: For Web Slingers becoming a normal Lightning Lane*
This covers both a Early Entry (EE) and Non-EE plan. Be aware that this comes from day three of EE visit.

*Park Entrance for Early Entry
THERE IS NO *EE entrance
*MAKE SURE* that if you are attending EE that you show up to the main entrances early. They are letting both EE hotel guests and Normal guests into the park at the same time. If you arrive late you are going to be far back in line. *Ruining your 30 minutes of EE time.

SPECIAL NOTE -  DCA and EE*
The amount of EE guests at all attractions is quite low at the official park opening.
So if you are not a EE guest and you are close to the rope, you should be able to still get on Racers rather quickly.
Same goes with a non-EE guest and Web Slingers as the first attraction.
If non-EE guests are far back from rope then follow the plans listed.

*Disney California Adventure:

Experience Everything Once Plan (with Early Entry)*
7am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disney California Adventure.
_Note: At normal walking speed and security check points it takes about 5-35 minutes to get from Disney Hotels (depends on hotel)._
730am-8am: Early Entry will start, head down Buena Vista Street to Avengers Campus and make Web Slingers your first choice.
_Note: No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time, but keep an eye out for a 10am return time for Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout. No Rush for the Radiator Springs Racers ILL.
NOTE 2: Depending on when you get off Web Slingers determines what to do next. If off the ride by 810am, go ahead and add Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. The GOAL is to be in line for Racers by 820am. Most of the time WS will take to long and you need to get in line for Racers._
8am-830am: Once the park opens, ride Radiator Springs Racers then Luigi's Rollicking Roadsters, followed by Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.
830am Head to Pixar Pier.
840am-910am: Ride Toy Story Midway Mania, then Incredicoaster, Jessie's Carousel
910am-1010am: Ride Pal Around, then Inside Out, Goofy's Sky School, Jumping Jellyfish, Symphony Swings, Golden Zephyr and Little Mermaid Adventure.
After Pixar Pier, everything else is a Lightning Lane.

*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

Experience Everything Once Plan (without Early Entry)*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disney California Adventure.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
They will start to let guests into Buena Vista Street between this time. You want to be at the Rope withing Hollywood Land and closest to Guardians of the Galaxy.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time, but keep an eye out for a 10am return time for Web Slingers. No Rush for the Radiator Springs Racers ILL_
8am-840am: Once the rope drops walk to Guardians and ride it. Then walk to Cars Land and ride Luigi's Rollicking Roadsters first and then Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.
840am Head to Pixar Pier.
_Note: Book your LL for Web Slingers you are looking for a 10am-11am LL._
845am-910am: Ride Toy Story Midway Mania, then Incredicoaster, Jessie's Carousel
910am-1030am: Ride Pal Around, then Inside Out, Goofy's Sky School, Jumping Jellyfish, Symphony Swings, Golden Zephyr and Little Mermaid Adventure.

*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

Using G+LL with Single Rider on Web Slingers and Radiator Springs Racers*
The below itinerary is a perfect scenario, the time of day is most important. Make sure you are in or heading towards Pixar Pier at 845am. At opening you should try for the Anytime LL by booking a LL at an attraction that is down. Most of the time it is Grizzly River or Incredicoaster.
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disney California Adventure.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
740am: They will start to let guests into Buena Vista Street between this time. You want to be at the Rope that is located in Hollywood Land as Guardians will be the first attraction you experience.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time, but keep an eye out for the closed attraction at opening. It is most likely going to be Incredicoaster or Toy Story Midway Mania._
8am-840: Once the rope drops walk to Guardians, then use Single Rider for Web Slingers and then Single Ride Racers,
840am-845am: If time permits, ride Mater's or Luigi's. Head to Pixar Pier
850am-910am: Ride Toy Story Midway Mania, then the Incredicoaster
910am-10am: Ride Pal Around (While in line book a LL for Soarin), then Inside Out, Goofy's Sky School, Jumping Jellyfish, Symphony Swings, Golden Zephyr and Little Mermaid Adventure. GOAL is to be at Grizzly River just before or at 10am.
10am-11am: Grizzly River Run, then Soarin Around the World.

*Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once*
Note: You will need to choose between starting at Web Slingers or Racers. The WS stand by line does go down throughout the day. Racers line is usually long all day. I recommend Racers first, unless you are okay with doing single rider as your  second ride experience.
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disney California Adventure.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Buena Vista Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. Go to the rope between the Carthay Circle and Grizzly River waterfalls. If you are going to Web Slingers stay to the left. For Racers stay to the right.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time. _
8am-820am: Once the rope drops walk briskly to either Web Slingers or Radiator Springs Racers.
820am-840am: Ride Guardians of the Galaxy next.
840am Head to Pixar Pier.
845am-920am: Ride Toy Story Midway Mania, then Incredicoaster.
_Now get a LL for the Soarin, you want a return time of 10am. _
920am-950am: Ride Pal Around, then Goofy's Sky School.
950am: Grizzly River Run.
Keep an eye on Soarin as that Stand By Line will not be too bad later in the day.

*Lightning Lane Order*
- Web Slingers
- Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout (After Dark makes this #1 and #2)
- Toy Story Midway Mania
- Incredicoaster
- Soarin Around the World
- Grizzly River Run
- Goofy's Sky School
- Monsters Inc

*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.

Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
- Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
- Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
- Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
- Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
- If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
- HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
*Example LL Refresh Trick Scenario*
- Got a Guardians LL for 1pm-2pm, was ready to get in line at 1pm.
- The next LL attractions that interested me were Monsters Inc and Soarin (top priority). So I put those two at the top of the Tip Board via Edit Selections.
- I scanned the Guardians LL and went to the app for my next LL. Monsters was an hour out, Soarin was two hours out.
- I refreshed multiple times to see if I can get an earlier time. After the 6th refresh, Monsters came down to 130pm, Soarin was still two hours away, So I went with Monsters.
- I get off Guardians, go to Monsters and scan my LL in.
- Now I remove Monsters from my Edit Selections and add Grizzly with Soarin.
- I refresh a few time and now Soarin is at 2pm and Grizzly is ride now. I select Soarin.
and then remove it from my Edit Selections.
- As soon as I scan LL for Soarin I get Grizzly which is a ride now. Get off Soarin, go to Grizzly.
*PLEASE be sure to CANCEL any LLs you may not be using as it may help other guests that are doing the LL refresh trick.

SPECIAL NOTE about the plans above*
- This plan also works if you arrive after ROPE DROP. For example, say you arrive at Disney California Adventure just before 9am. Skip everything listed before 9am and start at what is listed for 9am. So that would be the Incredicoaster or Toy Story Midway Mania.

*Park Opening Attraction Closures*
Wait times and temp closures do not show up until park opening, but can be delayed as you may see a - instead of a time or temp closure text.
However, most of the time, if there is a park opening closure it is due to the attraction not being signed off on time of the park opening. If you see the vehicles cycling, it may be best to stay near the attraction and wait for it to open up.
For example, you get to Peter Pan and the CM says that it is closed and they do not know when it will be open. Yet you see that the vehicles are cycling through. Ignore the CM and stay near the entrance of the queue. Give it 5-10 minutes (the time you would have probably waited anyways) and see if the line opens up. 90% of the time it will open up rather quickly


----------



## DLRExpert

*Park Hopping: Updated 9/12*

If you plan on Park Hopping and want to experience what both parks have to offer in one day then Genie+ (G+) for Lightning Lane (LL) and Individual Lightning Lane (ILL) is a MUST BUY.

*The Individual Lightning Lane dilemma when Park Hopping*
The issue is you can only purchase ILL for two attractions per day (there are three Rise at DL, WS, and Racers). In my opinion, I rather wait and go later on in the day for Rise using Stand By. However, if you can do Single Rider, I would use SR on Racers and use the ILL purchases for WS, and Rise. Even better if you can SR both WS and Racers.

*Which park to start at?*
In my opinion the better option is to start at Disneyland. DL has more top-tier non-LL attractions compared to DCA and is usually open later.

*Can you see everything?*
Short answer, NO. There is not enough time in the day to do it all. The below plans will help you see the most popular attractions and you fill in the rest as time allows.

*Your day will be long*
Be ready and well rested. if you follow this plan your day will be very long and one heck of a workout.

*Disneyland Start (non-EE using ILL for WS and Racers)
Fantasyland Plan*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
_*Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. Grab a LL Indiana Jones, then purchase a ILL for WS, then a ILL for Racers. *_
8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk briskly on the right side of the castle and towards the Matterhorn and ride Alice in Wonderland first
815am-830am: Dumbo and then Mr. Toad. Your goal is to be out of Fantasyland by 830am and walking towards the back of Frontierland and Big Thunder Mountain.
830am-930am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain, Use LL for Indiana Jones, then Pirates of the Caribbean.
Book your LL for Haunted Mansion Holiday
*Note: You have to knock out a couple of LL attractions using Stand By because time may be limited later on.*
930am-10am: Ride Splash Mountain, Use LL and ride Haunted Mansion.
Book your LL for 1pm Guardians
*AS SOON AS YOU USE SCAN THE Haunted Mansion LL start collecting for DCA. Remember you have 2 LL and ILL to use between 1pm and 2pm. So you want something at around 1pm.
The recommended LL order for DCA is...
Guardians (which you already have)
TSMM or Incredicoaster (whichever gives you a quick return time first)
Soarin Around the World*
_*Goofy's Sky School
Grizzly River Run*_
*Monsters Inc*
11am-1230pm: Now you want to waste time until 1230pm, the time you will start heading over to DCA. HIGHLY RECOMMEND an early Lunch before you head to DCA.
REMEMBER to book your ILLs for Web Slingers and Radiator Springs Racers.
1pm: You Enter DCA.
1pm-215pm: Choose between LL for Guardians and ILL for Web Slingers
*Note REMEMBER you can use the LL or ILL 5 minutes before or 15 minute after the posted time to scan your LL or ILL barcode. If you are cutting it close use ILL for WS, you can always cancel Guardians if you have too.*
230pm-5pm: Now you should be heading to use LL for either Toy Story Midway Mania or Incredicoaster. It is all about which attraction that gives you the quickest return time. You are looking for a LL at 230pm-330pm Try to stay in the surrounding areas so there is not a lot of back and forth,, but sometimes you may not be able to help it. Mix in Stand By only attractions as you wait to use LLs.
5pm-6pm: You should be finishing up DCA by 5pm. This is when you start collecting LL for when you go back to Disneyland. Try to get in line for Rise by 6pm (attraction closes between 8pm or 9pm, check the app). While in line for Rise you can start collecting for LL passes. *USE THE REFRESH TRICK (see below for info on that)

Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
- Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
- Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
- Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
- Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
- If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
- HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
*Example LL Refresh Trick Scenario*
- Got a Guardians LL for 1pm-2pm, was ready to get in line at 1pm.
- The next LL attractions that interested me were Monsters Inc and Soarin (top priority). So I put those two at the top of the Tip Board via Edit Selections.
- I scanned the Guardians LL and went to the app for my next LL. Monsters was an hour out, Soarin was two hours out.
- I refreshed multiple times to see if I can get an earlier time. After the 6th refresh, Monsters came down to 130pm, Soarin was still two hours away, So I went with Monsters.
- I get off Guardians, go to Monsters and scan my LL in.
- Now I remove Monsters from my Edit Selections and add Grizzly with Soarin.
- I refresh a few time and now Soarin is at 2pm and Grizzly is ride now. I select Soarin.
and then remove it from my Edit Selections.
- As soon as I scan LL for Soarin I get Grizzly which is a ride now. Get off Soarin, go to Grizzly.
*PLEASE be sure to CANCEL any LLs you may not be using as it may help other guests that are doing the LL refresh trick.

Disney California Adventure Start (non-EE using ILL for WS/Racers and Rise)*
First you need to decide which DCA ILL you are going to purchase. It will either be Web Slingers, or Racers. Whichever one you choose, the other is the attraction you will rope drop. My preference is Rope Drop Web Slingers and purchase the ILL for Racers and then Rise. you will get a ILL for Rise for after 1pm (keep an eye on the app for that return time).
Note: No need to buy the ILL for Racers right away. You want a Racers return time of 11am-12pm.
730am: Arrive at the entrance to DCA, once inside book your first LL attraction for Guardians (should be a rather quick return time).
8am-845am: When the rope drops, head to Web Slingers first, then use LL for Guardians. after you scan the LL for Guardians get a LL for Incredicoaster. Head to Pixar Pier.
850am-930am: Ride Toy Story Midway, ride Jessies Carousel, use LL for Incredicoaster, book LL for Soarin, ride Pal Around, while in line buy ILL for Racers, return should be around 11am-12pm
930am- 10am: Goofy's Sky School, smaller rides in the area, just ride Little Mermaid by 10am.
10am-1130am: Grizzly River Run, use LL for Soarin, book for Monsters Inc., use LL for Monsters inc., book first Disneyland LL, I would choose either Indy or Space ( I choose the earlier return time). use ILL for Racers. REMEMBER to book that ILL for Rise for after 2pm.
12pm: Lunch before heading over to Disneyland


----------



## JC1984

Great plan thank you. What crowd level are you recommending this for?


----------



## JC1984

Double post…


----------



## DLRExpert

JC1984 said:


> Great plan thank you. What crowd level are you recommending this for?


It works for any crowd level,
BUT
If it is raining or a cold weekday you could probably get through the parks without any type of Genie+ purchase.

Either way I would recommend holding off on any Genie+ purchases until you're in the park so you can see how busy it actually is.

UPDATE : BOOK YOUR GENIE+LL when you purchase your tickets to save money from a possible variable pricing increase.


----------



## disneylover102

I don’t see a ROTR first plan. Am I missing it?


----------



## jknc

Great post. Thanks.


----------



## DLRExpert

disneylover102 said:


> I don’t see a ROTR first plan. Am I missing it?


I don't recommend doing Rise first.
Reasons
1) You can finish a lot of attractions before you even get on Rise.
2) Rise tends to have a delay opening at rope drop.
3) You can get in the stand by line later in the day and the wait will be the same or less than going to the attraction at rope drop.
4) You can purchase the ILL the topic of the post.

The only time I would recommend Rise at Rope Drop is if your time is limited and you can be near the front of the rope at Rope Drop.

If my opinion changes, I will update the original post.


----------



## disneylover102

DLRExpert said:


> I don't recommend doing Rise first.
> Reasons
> 1) You can finish a lot of attractions before you even get on Rise.
> 2) Rise tends to have a delay opening at rope drop.
> 3) You can get in the stand by line later in the day and the wait will be the same or less than going to the attraction at rope drop.
> 4) You can purchase the ILL the topic of the post.
> 
> The only time I would recommend Rise at Rope Drop is if your time is limited and you can be near the front of the rope at Rope Drop.
> 
> If my opinion changes, I will update the original post.


Yeah but I want to do Rise first AND in the middle of the day AND as an individual LL. I’m always at the very front for RD, I’m just trying to figure out where exactly I need to go and how early I need to arrive


----------



## Kevin_W

DLRExpert said:


> I don't recommend doing Rise first.
> Reasons
> 1) You can finish a lot of attractions before you even get on Rise.
> 2) Rise tends to have a delay opening at rope drop.
> 3) You can get in the stand by line later in the day and the wait will be the same or less than going to the attraction at rope drop.
> 4) You can purchase the ILL the topic of the post.
> 
> The only time I would recommend Rise at Rope Drop is if your time is limited and you can be near the front of the rope at Rope Drop.
> 
> If my opinion changes, I will update the original post.



Wonderful post - thank you!  

Do you have the same opinion on Webslingers?  (i.e. do everything else instead and ride Web standby in the middle of the day)


----------



## DLRExpert

disneylover102 said:


> Yeah but I want to do Rise first AND in the middle of the day AND as an individual LL. I’m always at the very front for RD, I’m just trying to figure out where exactly I need to go and how early I need to arrive


At this time I know that they start the line for Rise in Frontierland. So I would Rope Drop in the area closest to Frontierland.


----------



## DLRExpert

Kevin_W said:


> Wonderful post - thank you!
> 
> Do you have the same opinion on Webslingers?  (i.e. do everything else instead and ride Web standby in the middle of the day)


It depends how important Web Slingers is to you.
Are you buying an ILL?
Are you okay with only riding it once?
Is riding Racers more important?
How long are you going to be in the park?


----------



## Kevin_W

DLRExpert said:


> It depends how important Web Slingers is to you.
> Are you buying an ILL?
> Are you okay with only riding it once?
> Is riding Racers more important?
> How long are you going to be in the park?



2 days in the parks (with hopper).  Web Slingers would be my daughter's #1 priority in the parks, though we'd be okay with riding it just once.  I wouldn't like it, but wold probably be okay with paying $7 each to ride if we had to.


----------



## DLRExpert

Kevin_W said:


> 2 days in the parks (with hopper).  Web Slingers would be my daughter's #1 priority in the parks, though we'd be okay with riding it just once.  I wouldn't like it, but wold probably be okay with paying $7 each to ride if we had to.


2 days in the parks not sure how much time that is for DCA.
If you are at Rope Drop and you are near the front you can get through WS rather quickly. Just know that this will have impact on your wait for Racers  and possibly other attractions later.
As far as I am seeing the ILL seems to last most of the day. You can always see what the wait time is like and then buy the ILL if the wait time is longer than you are willing to wait.


----------



## heathpack

We bought the SoCal Resident 3 day ticket and our first use will be Jan 21.  We already bought Genie+ and are willing to purchase whatever ILL we need to.

We‘re park hopping and starting in DL.

Can we purchase ILL for CA rides while we’re physically in DL park before we’ve hopped over?

Do they still have the Single Rider line for Radiator Springs Racers?


----------



## DLRExpert

heathpack said:


> Can we purchase ILL for CA rides while we’re physically in DL park before we’ve hopped over?
> 
> Do they still have the Single Rider line for Radiator Springs Racers?



Yes to both.


----------



## GabrielMom

Thank you so much for this!  We followed fantasy land and california adventure plan and this worked great.  We did do indie before haunted mansion because return times were further out.  We have two days left in our trip and can take it easy since we've done everything multiple times!


----------



## DLRExpert

GabrielMom said:


> Thank you so much for this!  We followed fantasy land and california adventure plan and this worked great.  We did do indie before haunted mansion because return times were further out.  We have two days left in our trip and can take it easy since we've done everything multiple times!


Thank you for sharing your experience. I love knowing that it is helping others.


----------



## clarker99

Just completed 4 park days (with hopper). Genie+/ILL was not necessary. If you rope drop (ie get to parks at 7:40am).  You can do 5-6 (maybe more) attractions by 10:30 with limited wait times. Parks fill up by 10:30-11am but you still have 10hours of park time.

We rode RotR, Web slingers, RSR each day twice a day.

Personally, I would not spend $20/per to ride Rotr bc of its unreliability. Twice we were evacuated and given LL passes to return later. Folks who paid $20 were MAD.  The ride shuts the line down @ 8pm. If you choose to pay, do it earlier in the day so if/when it goes down you have time to come back.  The ride is worth the wait or $$ but it is down a lot.

Consider Touring Plans over Genie.


----------



## JC1984

clarker99 said:


> Consider Touring Plans over Genie.


Thanks for this was really considering this.


----------



## clarker99

JC1984 said:


> Thanks for this was really considering this.


$8/yr for DLR which def saved me from paying for Genie+.


----------



## DLRExpert

updated and added park hopper plan


----------



## superdeluxe

clarker99 said:


> Just completed 4 park days (with hopper). Genie+/ILL was not necessary. If you rope drop (ie get to parks at 7:40am).  You can do 5-6 (maybe more) attractions by 10:30 with limited wait times. Parks fill up by 10:30-11am but you still have 10hours of park time.
> 
> We rode RotR, Web slingers, RSR each day twice a day.
> 
> Personally, I would not spend $20/per to ride Rotr bc of its unreliability. Twice we were evacuated and given LL passes to return later. Folks who paid $20 were MAD.  The ride shuts the line down @ 8pm. If you choose to pay, do it earlier in the day so if/when it goes down you have time to come back.  The ride is worth the wait or $$ but it is down a lot.
> 
> Consider Touring Plans over Genie.



What is touring plans?


----------



## mdmost

superdeluxe said:


> What is touring plans?



The free Genie forecasting portion before Disney decided to monetize it. They crowd source actual wait times from users at the parks versus what's posted by Disney. They also analyze data from multiple years to give you a better idea of what the actual wait times might be. We used it previously in WDW to help when there was no Fastpass or Genie+. They also have crowd level forecasting but it can be hit and miss. It's worth the $8 a year, IMO.


----------



## sosoready

Adding my thanks to DLRExpert! Your plans gave me the confidence to cancel a tour and a framework to customize based on what we wanted to do. 

I think the crowds were heavier our day and I was a newbie to the park and app so our experience wasn't quite as smooth as those listed above. There were several times that LL return times were fairly far out and we had to make priority choices. 

We only had one day and ROTR was on the must do list so we paid the bounty. I listened to some of the advice and got a late morning return, so we had time if the ride went down. It did appear to go down later in the afternoon and if we'd waited I think we could have missed out.

I'll post our rides on the Experiences w Genie page. I appreciated having references to try to figure things out!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Are the "Holiday" plans in the first few posts here still the best plan now and into February?


----------



## DLRExpert

dr&momto2boys said:


> Are the "Holiday" plans in the first few posts here still the best plan now and into February?


You can use the same plan. I will update once Holiday attractions are no more. Spoiler it won't change much.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

What's the consensus on using the Monorail from the Disneyland Hotel for rope drop / opening? We'll be staying there soon (likely a one and done, as we have family in LA) and are toying with taking the Monorail in to experience it, versus the impulse to get as much done at rope drop as possible.

Any experience with this?


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> What's the consensus on using the Monorail from the Disneyland Hotel for rope drop / opening? We'll be staying there soon (likely a one and done, as we have family in LA) and are toying with taking the Monorail in to experience it, versus the impulse to get as much done at rope drop as possible.
> 
> Any experience with this?


Yes for many years it was fun and fast!! To be dropped in the park and do a few rides with no lines! However the Monorail is down for a few months now so you will have to keep your eye out for when it returns to service!! TaTa For Now... Karen and Ron


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Thank you Karen and Ron! It looks like its opening just before we’re supposed to arrive in early March, so we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## DLRExpert

original posts updated for Haunted Mansion being closed.


----------



## disneylover102

I did Rise first Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday and it was by far the best thing I could’ve done first. But that’s because I was by myself and at the front of the rope and fast to get to Rise. I got to security at 7:45 on Monday and Tuesday and 7:15 on Wednesday (I needed a little more of an advantage because I had to get a locker after going through security). I was scanned in around 8:15 and waiting at Frontierland until 9. I was always in the first ride vehicle. When I got off the line was stretching all the way through Galaxy’s Edge and it always broke down at some point that morning but after I rode. So if you’re like me and can be right at the front and are unhealthily obsessed with Rise it’s absolutely the best strategy. Space definitely would’ve been the next best option because I waited about half an hour for it after doing Rise and it just gets longer because LL is super prioritized. The wait for Space and Rise was also not bad at all at park closing but keep in mind that Rise isn’t always open until park closing (it definitely isn’t if park closing is after 9). Honestly Indy isn’t too hard to get a fairly short wait at in the middle of the day so I probably won’t do that first anymore like I have in the past now that Rise is standby and Space single rider is gone. Peter Pan would also be a great ride to do first like it always has been.

As for DCA I did WEB Slingers first on Friday 1/7 and same deal as Rise I was at the very front. When I got off the entire queue was full. Then I did Guardians and the entire queue besides the extended queue was full and it took 45 minutes because of LL. Racers single rider was walk on after that. So if you can be at the very front WS is a great first ride, if not do something else first


----------



## Wilcojoe

So it sounds like your getting to the park over an hour and a half before rope drop and this past week was relatively slow.  How far back does the crowd get at rope drop?


----------



## disneylover102

Wilcojoe said:


> So it sounds like your getting to the park over an hour and a half before rope drop and this past week was relatively slow.  How far back does the crowd get at rope drop?


It goes pretty far back. From my experience by the time security opens at about 8:10 the line goes all the way back to Harbor and is looped around back to security. The gates at DL open within a few minutes (I think DCA gates opened about 15 minutes later the time I started there) and then once you get to the rope for rope drop the crowds just build and build and build behind you. The 3 times I started at Rise I didn’t look behind me a ton but when I did there were people behind me basically as far as I could see into Main Street. I didn’t look behind me when I started at DCA. The earlier you can get there the more of a head start you get to your day


----------



## Wilcojoe

Wow that’s crazy.  I  can’t believe how much it’s changed since I was last there in 2016.  How long before rope drop  do they typically scan your ticket?


----------



## disneylover102

Wilcojoe said:


> Wow that’s crazy.  I  can’t believe how much it’s changed since I was last there in 2016.  How long before rope drop  do they typically scan your ticket?


This time it was 45 minutes before official opening at DL and 30 at DCA


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Am I correct in thinking that Virtual Queues for Rise and Webslingers are no longer in effect? So it’s traditional standby or ILL?


----------



## disneylover102

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> Am I correct in thinking that Virtual Queues for Rise and Webslingers are no longer in effect? So it’s traditional standby or ILL?


That is correct


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyAndreaM

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> Thank you Karen and Ron! It looks like its opening just before we’re supposed to arrive in early March, so we’ll see how it goes!



I took the monorail in once and regretted it. Seemed to take way longer and didn’t get in line any quicker. Just be aware. Maybe if you’re in line very early to get in the first one it would be okay. (We were early, just not the first monorail of the day).


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

DisneyAndreaM said:


> I took the monorail in once and regretted it. Seemed to take way longer and didn’t get in line any quicker. Just be aware. Maybe if you’re in line very early to get in the first one it would be okay. (We were early, just not the first monorail of the day).


Hi DisneyAndreaM! yes We are rope drop types and are always first {or second} in line for the monorail! And sometimes it is not faster so I agree with your comment as well! Aloha!


----------



## Wilcojoe

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Hi DisneyAndreaM! yes We are rope drop types and are always first {or second} in line for the monorail! And sometimes it is not faster so I agree with your comment as well! Aloha!


How long before park opening do you need to get there to get on the first train.  How is the line for security compared to the esplanade? Just trying to get an idea on the two.  I am ok with not being at the front of the pack at the main entrance.


----------



## Ken2Blitzkrieg

awesome work as always , love reading your suggestions


----------



## allimaree

DLRExpert said:


> *Park Hopping:
> 
> Coming Soon:
> Starting at DCA*


Hi! were you ever able to do a DCA first park hopping plan? We are going to be at Disneyland for two days tomorrow and saturday but we have to start in DCA both days because my daughter is performing. I've been looking for a Disneyland strategy that starts at 1:00 or later but I haven't found one. I know it's not ideal. Any advice you could give would be great. Thanks!


----------



## disneylover102

allimaree said:


> Hi! were you ever able to do a DCA first park hopping plan? We are going to be at Disneyland for two days tomorrow and saturday but we have to start in DCA both days because my daughter is performing. I've been looking for a Disneyland strategy that starts at 1:00 or later but I haven't found one. I know it's not ideal. Any advice you could give would be great. Thanks!


What are all the rides do you want to do there?


----------



## allimaree

disneylover102 said:


> What are all the rides do you want to do there?


All the big stuff, hopefully. We are planning to follow your suggestions for rope dropping DCA both days but I’m unsure how to get as much as we can in at Disneyland after we hop over. Seems like genie+ is going to be a must have and we are probably going to need to shell out for the Rise ILL.


----------



## disneylover102

allimaree said:


> All the big stuff, hopefully. We are planning to follow your suggestions for rope dropping DCA both days but I’m unsure how to get as much as we can in at Disneyland after we hop over. Seems like genie+ is going to be a must have and we are probably going to need to shell out for the Rise ILL.


Based on my experience a couple weeks ago genie+ and ILL for Rise is definitely worth it.

I would say park hop as soon as you can (1 PM) from DCA. As far as genie+ rides generally everything is gonna be immediate except Indy, Space, and Matterhorn and maybe Thunder. I don’t know if single rider lines work for you but I wouldn’t book a LL for Matterhorn too far away if you can do single rider because Matterhorn has a pretty good one. Sometimes it gets a little backed up but I’ve rarely waited more than 15 minutes in it and sometimes I’ve walked right on. I would book Space or Indy from DCA at some point (maybe while your daughter is performing and you can’t do rides would be a good time to book either one of those since it’ll change the return time to 1). I’d book Indy because that one is usually a little farther out than Space. At some point you’re gonna have to book Space and wait a little bit (usually an hour or so) to redeem that one. If you notice Thunder (or anything else but not likely) is way ahead you’ll want to book that one earlier as well. You also want to be looking at ride breakdowns and see if you can get a soon LL for those because you might be able to get a bonus multiple experience pass valid on any ride except Space, Matterhorn, Indy, Peter Pan, Rise, Toy Story, Racers, or WEB Slingers. (If the broken down ride is Space, Matterhorn, Indy, or Toy Story the bonus LL will be valid on any ride except Rise, Peter Pan, WEB Slingers, and Racers. If Rise, WEB Slingers, or Racers break down during your window they will turn into all day passes still only valid on that ride).

As far as the other big genie+ rides (Falcon, Star Tours, Buzz, etc) you can pretty much grab those right before you want to ride. Note Falcon does have a very fast single rider line but when you’re in a group and you can get a LL anyway I’d recommend that because of 3 reasons: 

1. Single rider line skips the Hondo preshow and the experience of walking up onto the Falcon
2. Single rider almost guarantees you’ll be an engineer, which is definitely fun, but pilot and gunner is a lot more fun and if you have a LL (or go standby) you can request either of those positions 
3. It’s really fun doing the ride itself with a group because you have to work together to not damage the Falcon, etc

Anyway while you’re waiting to book your next LL (like you booked Space or another popular LL, a ride is broken and you’re waiting for it to convert to a bonus LL, etc) that’s when you’ll want to do non LL things (rides without LL, rides with LL that you want to repeat and need to do standby, Matterhorn single rider, eat, etc, also this is when you could get a Rise LL). I don’t know what all rides without LL you want to do.

Pirates is a big one to knock out, either you’ll have to wait for it in the middle of the day (it shouldn’t be too long, maybe 20-30 minutes even if the posted wait is longer) or you can do it later at night when the wait will be MUCH shorter. The posted wait at night might say 30 minutes but if you can see there’s nobody waiting outside you’re gonna for sure be on in less than 10 minutes.

Jungle Cruise is another big non-LL ride. Either you’ll have to wait half an hour (likely more) in the middle of the day or wait for it to drop at night. It’s a great experience either way.

Now idk if you want to do Fantasyland rides but those are tricky. The capacity for those rides is very low so the waits are usually pretty long. Peter Pan and Snow White especially. Don’t trust the posted wait for Snow White. I’ve had it say 15 and then wait 35. Peter Pan is just going to take a while, maybe 45 minutes. Alice will also probably take half an hour. The others might not be as long but I don’t really do the others a lot. When I did Mr. Toad in November it was really short later at night but the others I mentioned were still long. One way you might be able to avoid these lines is if you catch Fantasyland right after it opens after the fireworks (it closes since they shoot fireworks from there), which I think is 30-ish minutes (maybe a little more) after they end. If you’re gonna try to “rope drop” Fantasyland do it from the rope near Matterhorn, not the castle, because when I tried this on 1/7 the rope at the castle dropped after the others, probably because it wasn’t safe to walk under the castle just yet. By then the line for Peter Pan was as long as it always is but that wasn’t the case at Snow White or the others just yet. So if you do it right you might be able to save some time on those if you go just after fireworks

If you want to repeat the LL rides, you can’t get a LL for the same ride multiple times (except when you get a bonus LL when it breaks down) so you’re gonna have to do standby or single rider (and they recently scrapped single rider for Space, Indy, and Star Tours and since Splash is closed Matterhorn and Falcon are the only ones with it right now). Here’s what I’ve observed about that:
Space Mountain is going to be very slow unless you go toward the end of the day when everyone has used their LL there. Even if there’s not that many people in line, LL is INSANELY prioritized there. I waited 50 minutes one time when most of the indoor queue wasn’t even full and the line wasn’t even extending outside of it at all (you might not know what I mean by that if you’re not familiar with the queue but basically the line moves very slow when a lot of people are using LL). If you go at the end of the day you’ll wait much shorter. When I was there when the park was open until midnight it was almost a walk on the last half hour of the day so that’s a GREAT time to go. When it closed at 9 it wasn’t quite as short but it moved way way way way wayyyyyy faster because nobody was using LL.

Star Tours: it’s honestly never longer than like 30 minutes but it dies down a ton in the evening so if you want to repeat it do it later in the day

Buzz Lightyear: very similar to Star Tours

Autopia: honestly I have no idea because I do not care one bit about this ride and I highly doubt you’ll feel the need to do this twice. But if you do it’ll probably be shorter the later you go lol

Matterhorn: I think this one dies down especially if the park is open late but again, use single rider at literally any time

Small World and Splash are closed

Roger Rabbit: I haven’t really been paying attention to this one either lol. I doubt you’ll feel the need to repeat it but if you do it should die down later but also keep in mind Toontown closes around 8 I believe

Falcon: standby definitely dies down a lot toward the end of the day. You could also do this one together with a LL and then save a lot of time by doing single rider if you want to repeat it. While single rider takes away from some of the experience (as described above),  you do get on basically immediately. Tip: take the left staircase, not the right. Almost everyone goes to the right because they don’t see the left

Thunder: it’ll probably die down a bit later at night but honestly it didn’t die down during my last trip as much as I thought it would. This one is never too long though, even if you do it in the middle of the day, you likely won’t  wait more than 30 minutes

Indy: honestly if you’re gonna repeat this one just wait for it earlier in the day, not later. Idk how familiar you are with how the queue works but basically there’s an outdoor queue that usually only takes 10-20 minutes depending on how full it is (it could be more if you go at a bad time). This is all LL skips so once you’re past this point LL won’t even be a priority anymore. Once you go inside you’ll wait probably 15 more minutes.

Haunted Mansion: when I was just there it was the holiday version which is more popular (and way worse in my opinion lol) for the first couple days until it closed to be converted back to the normal version which is open now. LL was a little far ahead for holiday but I bet they’re a lot sooner (likely immediate) for the normal version. If you do want to repeat this one the line probably won’t take more than a half hour any time you go I’m guessing and like everything else it’ll die down the later you go

Rise of the Resistance: this one is gonna be consistently long throughout the day. If you wanna wait that’s fine but don’t do it if the ride broke down recently because lightning lane will be super backed up from everyone who was in line when it went down getting a makeup LL. For example what should’ve been 30 minutes for me after it reopened was 80. I’ve had a lot of luck doing this one right when it closes. Since it’s such a high maintenance ride it never stays open past 9:30. But they say it’s gonna close at 8 and then update that on the app toward the end of the day if they decide to keep it open until 9 or 9:30. I think it’s since a lot of people think it’ll only be open until 8 that the line drops significantly after that. I waited a total of about 20 minutes to get on the final ride portion of the experience when I did it around 8:45 or 9 a couple times. Don’t rely on this though, it could break down or not be open past 8. But keep checking the hours on the app for Rise!

Oh and one more thing, your bonus LLs from ride breakdowns actually work on rides without LL like Pirates, Jungle Cruise, etc (not Peter Pan though). That could potentially be useful. If you need clarification on the bonus LLs (or anything) lmk.

I hope this helps! Have the best time ever and remember to have fun in all the rushing around to do all the rides!


----------



## allimaree

Thank you so much. This was so helpful! Quick question—if I book a LL from DCA for DL and it pushes the time out to after 1:00, do I still have to wait the 2 hours to book another? Do the ILL count against that? Or can I buy them anytime?


----------



## disneylover102

allimaree said:


> Thank you so much. This was so helpful! Quick question—if I book a LL from DCA for DL and it pushes the time out to after 1:00, do I still have to wait the 2 hours to book another? Do the ILL count against that? Or can I buy them anytime?


If you book a LL from DCA for a DL ride for 1:00 you still have to wait 2 hours to book another one. So if at 10:00 you book Space for 1:00 you can’t book another one until 12:00. ILL rides though are completely separate. You can buy up to 2 of those per day and you can book them whenever you want. So if you’re waiting to be able to book another LL you can still book Rise with no issues


----------



## DLRExpert

allimaree said:


> Hi! were you ever able to do a DCA first park hopping plan? We are going to be at Disneyland for two days tomorrow and saturday but we have to start in DCA both days because my daughter is performing. I've been looking for a Disneyland strategy that starts at 1:00 or later but I haven't found one. I know it's not ideal. Any advice you could give would be great. Thanks!


Added to original post.


----------



## Whistlebee

If you book a Genie+ LL when can you book your next ride?  Do you have to scan into your LL ride before you can book your next LL?


----------



## disneylover102

Whistlebee said:


> If you book a Genie+ LL when can you book your next ride?  Do you have to scan into your LL ride before you can book your next LL?


In order to book another LL one of three things has to happen (whichever happens first)
1. You scan into your LL. Example: at 10:00 you book Space for 10:30-11:30. At some point during that window you scan your LL. Once you do that you can book another one (although the app might say you can’t book one until 11:30, scanning into your LL will clear you to book another LL).
2. Your LL expires. Example: at 10:00 you book Space for 10:30-11:30. You don’t use it. At 11:30 you can book another LL. Don’t ever let this happen lol
3. It’s been 2 hours since you last booked a LL. Example: at 10:00 you book Soarin’ for 1:00. At 12:00 you can book another LL.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Whistlebee

disneylover102 said:


> In order to book another LL one of three things has to happen (whichever happens first)
> 1. You scan into your LL. Example: at 10:00 you book Space for 10:30-11:30. At some point during that window you scan your LL. Once you do that you can book another one (although the app might say you can’t book one until 11:30, scanning into your LL will clear you to book another LL).
> 2. Your LL expires. Example: at 10:00 you book Space for 10:30-11:30. You don’t use it. At 11:30 you can book another LL. Don’t ever let this happen lol
> 3. It’s been 2 hours since you last booked a LL. Example: at 10:00 you book Soarin’ for 1:00. At 12:00 you can book another LL.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Yes, perfectly.  Thank You!


----------



## disneylover102

Whistlebee said:


> Yes, perfectly.  Thank You!


Oh also you can cancel a LL at any time and be allowed to book another one in its place


----------



## LisL

disneylover102 said:


> Oh also you can cancel a LL at any time and be allowed to book another one in its place



Can you cancel a LL after the window has begun? In other words, if I have a Space LL from 10:30-11:30, can I cancel it at 11:00, and still be able to book another Space LL later, or do I have to cancel it before the window begins?


----------



## disneylover102

LisL said:


> Can you cancel a LL after the window has begun? In other words, if I have a Space LL from 10:30-11:30, can I cancel it at 11:00, and still be able to book another Space LL later, or do I have to cancel it before the window begins?


You can cancel it whenever, even if the window has already begun


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

So Rise of the Resistance, I was hoping to rope drop it but is that a bad idea? I would rather try and avoid spending $20 a person on LL for it......


----------



## disneylover102

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> So Rise of the Resistance, I was hoping to rope drop it but is that a bad idea? I would rather try and avoid spending $20 a person on LL for it......


Great idea if you’re willing to get there early and you have fast legs. Terrible idea otherwise. The line stretches all the way through Galaxy’s Edge at rope drop but all 3 times I did it first I was at the very front and walked right on


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

disneylover102 said:


> Great idea if you’re willing to get there early and you have fast legs. Terrible idea otherwise. The line stretches all the way through Galaxy’s Edge at rope drop but all 3 times I did it first I was at the very front and walked right on


Thanks! My plan is to get there at 7 on Friday and book it over there with the rest of my party. Is 7 early enough? I could not believe it was $20!! We are going with 2 friends who have never been to Disneyland.


----------



## disneylover102

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> Thanks! My plan is to get there at 7 on Friday and book it over there with the rest of my party. Is 7 early enough? I could not believe it was $20!! We are going with 2 friends who have never been to Disneyland.


Honestly I would get there earlier than 7. By then the line at security will probably be very backed up. Maybe closer to 6:30. Once security opens you want to get through as fast as possible and then find the shortest line into the park, preferably closer to the left. Then once they let you in you want to hurry to the rope close to Frontierland and wait there until they drop it at park opening. Then hurry through Frontierland, past Thunder, into Galaxy’s Edge, and all the way over to Rise. It’s very tiring but worth it


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

disneylover102 said:


> Honestly I would get there earlier than 7. By then the line at security will probably be very backed up. Maybe closer to 6:30. Once security opens you want to get through as fast as possible and then find the shortest line into the park, preferably closer to the left. Then once they let you in you want to hurry to the rope close to Frontierland and wait there until they drop it at park opening. Then hurry through Frontierland, past Thunder, into Galaxy’s Edge, and all the way over to Rise. It’s very tiring but worth it


Thanks for the tips, I appreciate it so much! I think we are definitely going to buy Genie Plus since we are only going to be there for 2 days but I was trying to avoid to Rise so I can buy more drinks and food, lol. Is LL for Webslingers and Racers $15 on Friday or $7?


----------



## disneylover102

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I appreciate it so much! I think we are definitely going to buy Genie Plus since we are only going to be there for 2 days but I was trying to avoid to Rise so I can buy more drinks and food, lol. Is LL for Webslingers and Racers $15 on Friday or $7?


I think it’s usually $7 Tuesday-Thursday, $12 on Monday and Friday, and $15 on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

disneylover102 said:


> I think it’s usually $7 Tuesday-Thursday, $12 on Monday and Friday, and $15 on Saturday and Sunday


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## Critter3

Great info thanks for this thread. I will be going to Disney for the first time in May with the family. A couple questions. Why do you say to wait until after 1pm to use the ILL?  I assume that is just to get the other rides out of the way first, but want to clarify.

Also, as mentioned it will be our first time. We will do 4 days (2 at DLR and 2 at CA). I feel that at least one of the days at each park we would want to take our time and see the sights and sounds. I’d like to follow these plans on the other day though if the kids will keep up . I know it all depends on which sights I want to see, but can anyone point me in the direction of a “strategy” for first time visitors?


----------



## disneylover102

Critter3 said:


> Great info thanks for this thread. I will be going to Disney for the first time in May with the family. A couple questions. Why do you say to wait until after 1pm to use the ILL?  I assume that is just to get the other rides out of the way first, but want to clarify.
> 
> Also, as mentioned it will be our first time. We will do 4 days (2 at DLR and 2 at CA). I feel that at least one of the days at each park we would want to take our time and see the sights and sounds. I’d like to follow these plans on the other day though if the kids will keep up . I know it all depends on which sights I want to see, but can anyone point me in the direction of a “strategy” for first time visitors?


1 PM is when you can park hop. So if you’re starting in California Adventure you can’t go to Disneyland until 1. It’s not like it’s bad or anything to use ILLs (or regular LLs) before 1 but you literally can’t if it’s in the other park. If you’re not in that park any LL you reserve (individual or as part of genie+) will change to 1-2 PM. So if you’re starting in California Adventure and want to guarantee an ILL for Rise you can buy it but the return time will be for 1 PM.

Sorry, can’t really help you with a strategy unless you can say what you want to do (or in other words what the strategy is for). Do you want to do all the big thrill rides over and over? Do you want to do each ride once and enjoy the shows and take it all in? Do you want to just go with the flow besides planning out the big rides like Rise? There’s so many strategies and so many ways to do Disney and there isn’t one right one, just what you enjoy the most


----------



## DLRExpert

Critter3 said:


> Also, as mentioned it will be our first time. We will do 4 days (2 at DLR and 2 at CA). I feel that at least one of the days at each park we would want to take our time and see the sights and sounds. I’d like to follow these plans on the other day though if the kids will keep up . I know it all depends on which sights I want to see, but can anyone point me in the direction of a “strategy” for first time visitors?


Not sure where you may be staying, but if it is a Disney Hotel or even a nearby hotel, I would recommend taking rest breaks.
Better to be at Rope Drop and ride attractions hard until about 11am-12pm, then take a break back at the hotel and come back later in the day and enjoy the park at night.
This way you will miss out when the park is busiest and have enough energy to see the parks when they are at their best (rope drop and night time).
If Fantasmic or World of Color are back, look into the Dining and Dessert packages, makes it much easier to see those shows with a package.


----------



## Critter3

From what I understand, previously with FastPass it was a good idea to rope drop DCA and head to RSR, and also get a FP. Now that RSR (or Web Slingers) is on of the ILL options is rope dropping it still a good idea? Or has it become one of those “don’t do it unless you’re fast” things?


----------



## DLRExpert

Critter3 said:


> From what I understand, previously with FastPass it was a good idea to rope drop DCA and head to RSR, and also get a FP. Now that RSR (or Web Slingers) is on of the ILL options is rope dropping it still a good idea? Or has it become one of those “don’t do it unless you’re fast” things?


If you are okay with only riding once and spending money on ILL you can just buy the ILL. 

If you want to ride twice or save money on ILL then you should rope drop the attraction you want to ride twice or not pay for.
From my experience WS queue tends to get lower later in the day. RSR remains long all day.
Just know you cannot get LL unless you scan your tickets into the park first.


----------



## Critter3

I ended up getting Touring Plans but I'll also be getting Genie+ just to have the LL option in my back pocket if needed.  I question some of the wait times noted in the plan, so if needed I can look to use a LL to get back on track. Has TP been pretty accurate with their times lately?  For instance it is calling for only a 16min on May 22nd @ 9:30am for Web Slingers, and 26min @ 10am and 8pm for Radiator Springs Racers.  I would have assumed these rides would already be around the 60min mark by then?

Question regarding ROTR ILL. What time do they usually stop selling them for ROTR? And what is the likelihood that I could get one for 3:30? I guess the same question for WS and RSR in California Adventure? I'm just not sure if there are so many factors it could be 50/50 or if it is normal to see them for every couple hours or so until they are sold out...which I believe can happen, correct?


----------



## pokee99

We haven't visited in several years, and I desperately want to ride ROTR. We were all set to visit this time 2 years ago before the rug got pulled out from under us 2 days before our flight was due to leave because of Covid. I had prepared for WEEKS with boarding group strategies and everything!!! Ughhhh!

Anyway, to say I'm anxious to ride ROTR is an understatement.  I will definitely buy the ILL to ensure I get on. My goal is to get on as early in the day as possible!

My first full DL day is Sunday March 13. I will have G+. It also happens to be the last day of Pirates before it shuts down for refurb on the 14th. What is a good strategy to get on both ROTR ILL and Pirates LL in the AM without having to do a standby line?


----------



## DLRExpert

pokee99 said:


> We haven't visited in several years, and I desperately want to ride ROTR. We were all set to visit this time 2 years ago before the rug got pulled out from under us 2 days before our flight was due to leave because of Covid. I had prepared for WEEKS with boarding group strategies and everything!!! Ughhhh!
> 
> Anyway, to say I'm anxious to ride ROTR is an understatement.  I will definitely buy the ILL to ensure I get on. My goal is to get on as early in the day as possible!
> 
> My first full DL day is Sunday March 13. I will have G+. It also happens to be the last day of Pirates before it shuts down for refurb on the 14th. What is a good strategy to get on both ROTR ILL and Pirates LL in the AM without having to do a standby line?


SUPER EASY... ROTR ILL does not sell out fast, Pirates does not offer LL, but if you are in line before 930am the wait shouldn't be too long. The next time it is short is around 5pm. Especially if there is Fantasmic showing, there will be no line during that first show at 9pm.


----------



## pokee99

DLRExpert said:


> SUPER EASY... ROTR ILL does not sell out fast, Pirates does not offer LL, but if you are in line before 930am the wait shouldn't be too long. The next time it is short is around 5pm. Especially if there is Fantasmic showing, there will be no line during that first show at 9pm.



Oh, I thought Pirates was LL. So definitely need to do it in the early am.

Any chance I could get on ROTR with ILL right away, and then go over to Pirates after and still have a decent wait?

I am trying to come up with a sample timeline for my day, with 1-2 hour LL return times estimated (I know it will be packed). Does this look do-able?

1. Scan into park 7:30 - 8am. Book ILL right away for ROTR for 8am-10am (Is that overly optimistic??? Lol)

2. Book LL Millennium Falcon right away for a 10am-12pm window (or do I need to scan into ROTR before I can book MF? Does it matter if I book ILL before LL? Can these two return times overlap?)

3. Head over to Pirates at 9:30 after riding ROTR. Plan a 1.5 hours for wait and ride.

4. Finish Pirates at 11am. Head over to Millennium Falcon and scan in. Book LL Indiana Jones for 12pm - 2pm.

5. Finish MF at 12pm. Head over to Indiana Jones and scan in. Book LL Haunted Mansion for  1:30pm - 3:30pm.

6. Finish Indiana Jones at 1:30pm. Head over to Haunted Mansion and scan in.  Book LL Space Mountain for 3pm - 5pm.

7. Finish Haunted Mansion at 3pm. Head over to Space Mountain and scan in. Book LL Star Tours for 4:30 pm - 6:30pm.

8. Finish Space Mountain at 4:30pm. Head over to Star Tours and scan in. Book LL Buzz for 6pm - 8pm.

9. Finish Star Tours at 6pm. Head over to Buzz and scan in. Book LL for It's a Small World for 8pm - 10pm.

10. Finish Buzz at 8pm Head over to It's a Small World and scan in.

11. Watch Fireworks from It's a Small World.

Obviously this is pretty jam packed. I'd honestly be happy to fit in half of this, and finish the rest on day 2. But this would be my goal - and squeeze in meals and shopping in between.

I'd love any input - thank you!


----------



## DLRExpert

Check out this FBD video about rope dropping RISE.


----------



## DLRExpert

pokee99 said:


> Obviously this is pretty jam packed. I'd honestly be happy to fit in half of this, and finish the rest on day 2. But this would be my goal - and squeeze in meals and shopping in between.
> I'd love any input - thank you!


Reason to book RISE for later (after 10am), is so that you can use the first two hours to experience attractions on your list without using LL at all.

ILLs and LL are on two different systems. So can book back to back.

For example (based on your list), Space Mountain first, then Indiana Jones (keep an eye on LL and ILL return times book Falcon LL while in line, you and Rise around the same time, looking for something around 10am or 11am), Pirates, Mansion, all using Stand By. All can be done easily before 10am (this is with an 8am opening).


----------



## pokee99

DLRExpert said:


> Reason to book RISE for later (after 10am), is so that you can use the first two hours to experience attractions on your list without using LL at all.
> 
> ILLs and LL are on two different systems. So can book back to back.
> 
> For example (based on your list), Space Mountain first, then Indiana Jones (keep an eye on LL and ILL return times book Falcon LL while in line, you and Rise around the same time, looking for something around 10am or 11am), Pirates, Mansion, all using Stand By. All can be done easily before 10am (this is with an 8am opening).



Thanks! That seems pretty optimistic for a Sunday during spring break, but if standby is the way to go in the early am, that's good to know!

Booking Rise at 10am or later will take will power... I'm not gonna lie! Lol!

Since ILL for Rise is independent of G+/LL, doesn't it make sense for me to use a LL if I can get onto something right away upon entering the park? Then I can book the next LL right after I scan in to that ride, and maybe one that has a longer return time?

I thought about booking LL for Indiana Jones right upon entering the park (since it seems to break down a lot, and we missed it on our last visit because of that) - which seems to be a good strategy if we can get in right away, and then head to Pirates after. And maybe get into MF with LL before our ILL booking for Rise at 10am. I'd be happy to even get just those four rides in by 10am!


----------



## DLRExpert

pokee99 said:


> Thanks! That seems pretty optimistic for a Sunday during spring break, but if standby is the way to go in the early am, that's good to know!
> 
> Booking Rise at 10am or later will take will power... I'm not gonna lie! Lol!
> 
> Since ILL for Rise is independent of G+/LL, doesn't it make sense for me to use a LL if I can get onto something right away upon entering the park? Then I can book the next LL right after I scan in to that ride, and maybe one that has a longer return time?
> 
> I thought about booking LL for Indiana Jones right upon entering the park (since it seems to break down a lot, and we missed it on our last visit because of that) - which seems to be a good strategy if we can get in right away, and then head to Pirates after. And maybe get into MF with LL before our ILL booking for Rise at 10am. I'd be happy to even get just those three rides in by 10am!



If I rope drop I start using LLs after 1pm. However, I will book a LL early to just try and get an open LL that I can use later. 

I usually ask the plaid CM host at the podium near Plaza Inn before Roper drop if they know which attractions may be down at opening. Then book that down attraction hoping for that open LL, I will cancel it and move to another reservation if I see another attraction down. Space Mountain, Indiana Jones, and Matterhorn are the open LLs that you want.

Booking LLs early is fine, but you have to be okay with not being able to use LL for that same attraction later.

I doubt you will need it, ESPECIALLY for Indiana Jones as the LL to Stand By entry point is so early.


----------



## Critter3

pokee99 said:


> Oh, I thought Pirates was LL. So definitely need to do it in the early am.
> 
> Any chance I could get on ROTR with ILL right away, and then go over to Pirates after and still have a decent wait?
> 
> I am trying to come up with a sample timeline for my day, with 1-2 hour LL return times estimated (I know it will be packed). Does this look do-able?
> 
> 1. Scan into park 7:30 - 8am. Book ILL right away for ROTR for 8am-10am (Is that overly optimistic??? Lol)
> 
> 2. Book LL Millennium Falcon right away for a 10am-12pm window (or do I need to scan into ROTR before I can book MF? Does it matter if I book ILL before LL? Can these two return times overlap?)
> 
> 3. Head over to Pirates at 9:30 after riding ROTR. Plan a 1.5 hours for wait and ride.
> 
> 4. Finish Pirates at 11am. Head over to Millennium Falcon and scan in. Book LL Indiana Jones for 12pm - 2pm.
> 
> 5. Finish MF at 12pm. Head over to Indiana Jones and scan in. Book LL Haunted Mansion for  1:30pm - 3:30pm.
> 
> 6. Finish Indiana Jones at 1:30pm. Head over to Haunted Mansion and scan in.  Book LL Space Mountain for 3pm - 5pm.
> 
> 7. Finish Haunted Mansion at 3pm. Head over to Space Mountain and scan in. Book LL Star Tours for 4:30 pm - 6:30pm.
> 
> 8. Finish Space Mountain at 4:30pm. Head over to Star Tours and scan in. Book LL Buzz for 6pm - 8pm.
> 
> 9. Finish Star Tours at 6pm. Head over to Buzz and scan in. Book LL for It's a Small World for 8pm - 10pm.
> 
> 10. Finish Buzz at 8pm Head over to It's a Small World and scan in.
> 
> 11. Watch Fireworks from It's a Small World.
> 
> Obviously this is pretty jam packed. I'd honestly be happy to fit in half of this, and finish the rest on day 2. But this would be my goal - and squeeze in meals and shopping in between.
> 
> I'd love any input - thank you!



Thanks for posting that video DLRExpert. In all my planning I never even thought about YouTube, lol. 

Adding to what pokee99 was asking - they had listed a plan to use LL for a ride then book for the next ride using LL, then the next, and so on. What is the chance that you can get a LL for the ride you want for the time you want? Or is there a good chance that only certain rides will be available at any given time?


----------



## pokee99

DLRExpert said:


> Check out this FBD video about rope dropping RISE.



Thanks, this is a good video, but it doesn't explain why you shouldn't buy ILL for RISE first thing in the morning (the guys in the video were evaluating rope dropping the standby line). There was no line for ILL according to them, so if that's common, I could cross that ride off my list pretty quickly, without losing much of the precious morning time.

There was, however, huge crowds heading over to Galaxy's Edge... which looks like it slows you down. A LOT. Is it always like that?

I always go to DL during spring break when it's SUPER busy, so it always takes soooo long to get around.... it's so cramped and there's some really bad bottlenecks. If you don't stay in one area for awhile, you could spend hours just crowd-fighting, trying to get to the next ride. Seems like staying in Galaxys Edge for a while, rather then going back and forth, is a better plan. But it doesn't always work out that way...


----------



## PHXscuba

pokee99 said:


> Thanks, this is a good video, but it doesn't explain why you shouldn't buy ILL for RISE first thing in the morning (the guys in the video were evaluating rope dropping the standby line). There was no line for ILL according to them, so if that's common, I could cross that ride off my list pretty quickly, without losing much of the precious morning time.
> 
> There was, however, huge crowds heading over to Galaxy's Edge... which looks like it slows you down. A LOT. Is it always like that?
> 
> I always go to DL during spring break when it's SUPER busy, so it always takes soooo long to get around.... it's so cramped and there's some really bad bottlenecks. If you don't stay in one area for awhile, you could spend hours just crowd-fighting, trying to get to the next ride. Seems like staying in Galaxys Edge for a while, rather then going back and forth, is a better plan. But it doesn't always work out that way...




Reading your last couple posts, I think I'd do it a little different. I'd go to Pirates first since it's a priority and the line will likely grow that day. While in line, book something not too far away with a short return time -- maybe Big Thunder to go on your way to Galaxy's Edge. (Keeping an eye on the ILL times for Galaxy's Edge and booking one for about when you think you'd get into that area) Then book Millenium Falcon LL after scanning in to Big Thunder. Then when you get to Galaxy's Edge you have LL/ILL for both rides and can spend some time there while booking the next couple of rides in other areas of the park.

PHXscuba


----------



## pokee99

PHXscuba said:


> Reading your last couple posts, I think I'd do it a little different. I'd go to Pirates first since it's a priority and the line will likely grow that day. While in line, book something not too far away with a short return time -- maybe Big Thunder to go on your way to Galaxy's Edge. (Keeping an eye on the ILL times for Galaxy's Edge and booking one for about when you think you'd get into that area) Then book Millenium Falcon LL after scanning in to Big Thunder. Then when you get to Galaxy's Edge you have LL/ILL for both rides and can spend some time there while booking the next couple of rides in other areas of the park.
> 
> PHXscuba



I love this! THANK YOU!


----------



## Version 6

I've seen people say that you should save your lightning lanes for later in the day, when wait times get higher.

If I'm planning to park hop, should I just start booking lightning lanes in my starting park straight away?


----------



## DLRExpert

Version 6 said:


> I've seen people say that you should save your lightning lanes for later in the day, when wait times get higher.
> 
> If I'm planning to park hop, should I just start booking lightning lanes in my starting park straight away?


Park hopping strategy is on post 3.


----------



## joshua4

Thanks for the park hopping guidance.  We are going to start in Disneyland and hop to DLA.  I understand the advice to use my ILL for racers and web slingers -- but really Rise is the priority for us.  I am assuming that I should follow the start DL hopper advise and book Rise  ILL for that morning - maybe for late morning.  Then follow plan you have outlined and when we want to do racers, I was thinking we would just single rider (we are a family of four but kids are in 20's).  Is that the right approach?


----------



## DLRExpert

joshua4 said:


> Thanks for the park hopping guidance.  We are going to start in Disneyland and hop to DLA.  I understand the advice to use my ILL for racers and web slingers -- but really Rise is the priority for us.  I am assuming that I should follow the start DL hopper advise and book Rise  ILL for that morning - maybe for late morning.  Then follow plan you have outlined and when we want to do racers, I was thinking we would just single rider (we are a family of four but kids are in 20's).  Is that the right approach?


You can only carry or purchase two ILLs at a time.
If you can single ride Racers the ILLs should be for Rise and WS.

I would get Rise at around 11am. Use the first three hours to get in as many LL and non-LL attractions in before 11am.

However if Rise breaks down during your return time you should get a Special use at anytime ILL for Rise and be able to purchase the Racers ILL.


----------



## joshua4

Can you purchase a third ILL as long as you are only holding one other ILL?  So that one we finish our 11 am rise, we could try to buy racers or I it max 2 ILL per day?  Also - what is the practical window on return times for ILL and LL? How late can you be and still have them honor your time? Thanks


----------



## CeCe0906

Reading this I am now confused, and I thought I had it figured out.  You have 2 paid LL per day, correct? I'm trying to figure this out for my upcoming trip in August, so let me see if I have this straight.  In the case above would this be correct?

  So you could get to the park, reserve the Rise paid LL ( it's only pay or wait standby. While waiting in standby for your first standby ride in DL,  then reserve a paid LL for Webslingers in DCA and a regular LL in DL for something later in the morning in DL you want to ride. Then continue to standby ride in DL until your Rise  paid LL or regular LL.   Two hours later from your regular LL ( either res time or ride time) you can make another regular LL reservation, either park.  
Then park hop at least as early as your webslingers paid LL, and continue to ride standby, making regular LL reservations as the opportunity arises,.  Radiator Springs, in the above case with adult kids, would be best as a single rider line, time wise, since you have already used up the 2 paid LL.  
The only other way to ride LL at Radiator Sorings at that point would be to have tried to make LL reservations for things that go down consistently like Indiana Jones and get a free experience pass, but I think that those are tiered so not every experience recovery pass can be used there.


----------



## DLRExpert

joshua4 said:


> Can you purchase a third ILL as long as you are only holding one other ILL?  So that one we finish our 11 am rise, we could try to buy racers or I it max 2 ILL per day?  Also - what is the practical window on return times for ILL and LL? How late can you be and still have them honor your time? Thanks


*Can you purchase a third ILL as long as you are only holding one other ILL? So that one we finish our 11 am rise, we could try to buy racers or I it max 2 ILL per day?*
As far as I know, unless it has changed, you can only buy 2 ILLs per day. The ONLY time you can buy a 3rd ILL is if one of the ILL you are holding goes down during your return time and you are given a return anytime ILL. Again this MAY have changed.

*Also - what is the practical window on return times for ILL and LL?*
Depends on if you are park hopping or not. I would always recommend a return time for the ILL after the first 3 hours of park opening and 3 hours before closing ( just in case attraction breakdown, ESPECIALLY on Rise). Keep in mind if you are park hopping and DL is your starting park and you immediately book a ILL for DCA, the return time will automatically  start at 1pm. Same if you start at DCA.

*How late can you be and still have them honor your time?*
You can use the ILL 5 minutes before at up to 15 minutes after your return time. HOWEVER, if later than 15minutes, the CM may work with you, BUT it is completely up to the CM you talk too. To much of a risk for me.


----------



## DLRExpert

CeCe0906 said:


> Reading this I am now confused, and I thought I had it figured out.  You have 2 paid LL per day, correct? I'm trying to figure this out for my upcoming trip in August, so let me see if I have this straight.  In the case above would this be correct?
> 
> So you could get to the park, reserve the Rise paid LL ( it's only pay or wait standby. While waiting in standby for your first standby ride in DL,  then reserve a paid LL for Webslingers in DCA and a regular LL in DL for something later in the morning in DL you want to ride. Then continue to standby ride in DL until your Rise  paid LL or regular LL.   Two hours later from your regular LL ( either res time or ride time) you can make another regular LL reservation, either park.
> Then park hop at least as early as your webslingers paid LL, and continue to ride standby, making regular LL reservations as the opportunity arises,.  Radiator Springs, in the above case with adult kids, would be best as a single rider line, time wise, since you have already used up the 2 paid LL.
> The only other way to ride LL at Radiator Sorings at that point would be to have tried to make LL reservations for things that go down consistently like Indiana Jones and get a free experience pass, but I think that those are tiered so not every experience recovery pass can be used there.



ILL (paid LL) is correct, 2 ILLs per day.
For which ILL to choose during park hopping, it depends on if you can single ride Racers. If you cannot, get the ILL for Web Slingers and Racers, reason is that at around 6pm, the line for Rise does go down to around 60 minutes, and is usually much shorter in reality, the ONLY issue is that if RISE breaks down it may not give you enough time to ride before the attraction closes. (currently Rise will close 3-4 hours before the park closing).

If you are starting your park hop day at DL, I would get a LL and then ILL for DCA first. The return time will automatically set to 1pm.


----------



## Archstenton

Headed in April after a few year break.

Do they still have a no bag line at Security check point Harbor side?  That was a big help on the rope drop strategy.


----------



## DLRExpert

Archstenton said:


> Headed in April after a few year break.
> 
> Do they still have a no bag line at Security check point Harbor side?  That was a big help on the rope drop strategy.



Yes BUT it depends on the day. Not sure what determines if they use it or not. However, lines are usually not bad at security, far left and far right lines seem to be shortest. Or looks for lines that split into two.


----------



## aymiewilson

Thanks so much for all of this touring strategy assistance!! Would your recommendations around DCA touring order and LL prioritization change now that Soarin' has returned to the (far superior) original Soarin' over California? 

I'm drawing up a plan for our trip March 24 and March 25. We have Park Hoppers and Genie+ because it's such a short trip. Starting in DCA March 24 since it closes at 5. I'm trying to figure out about when in the day I should grab a LL for Soarin'. The only LL attractions we want to hit in DCA before we park hop (planning to do that at about 3 pm) are: Guardians (plan to ride twice, once with LL), Incredicoaster, Goofy's Sky School and Soarin'. We plan to rope drop Web Slingers and will do RSR via single rider line. Thinking we don't need to LL Goofy's Sky School. Here's my rough plan so far:

Rope drop Web Slingers, grab LL for Incredicoaster
Ride Guardians via standby line
Use LL Incredicoaster, grab LL for Guardians
Ride Goofy's Sky School standby
Ride Silly Symphony Swings (nostalgic favorite)
Ride Guardians (explore food booths or Avenger's Campus while we wait for our return window)
Grab a Soarin' LL as soon as we scan in for Guardians
Have lunch after Guardians, do some food booth touring, listen to music, etc.
Hopefully ride Soarin' right before 3 pm when we leave DCA for the day.


----------



## DLRExpert

aymiewilson said:


> Thanks so much for all of this touring strategy assistance!! Would your recommendations around DCA touring order and LL prioritization change now that Soarin' has returned to the (far superior) original Soarin' over California?
> 
> I'm drawing up a plan for our trip March 24 and March 25. We have Park Hoppers and Genie+ because it's such a short trip. Starting in DCA March 24 since it closes at 5. I'm trying to figure out about when in the day I should grab a LL for Soarin'. The only LL attractions we want to hit in DCA before we park hop (planning to do that at about 3 pm) are: Guardians (plan to ride twice, once with LL), Incredicoaster, Goofy's Sky School and Soarin'. We plan to rope drop Web Slingers and will do RSR via single rider line. Thinking we don't need to LL Goofy's Sky School. Here's my rough plan so far:
> 
> Rope drop Web Slingers, grab LL for Incredicoaster
> Ride Guardians via standby line
> Use LL Incredicoaster, grab LL for Guardians
> Ride Goofy's Sky School standby
> Ride Silly Symphony Swings (nostalgic favorite)
> Ride Guardians (explore food booths or Avenger's Campus while we wait for our return window)
> Grab a Soarin' LL as soon as we scan in for Guardians
> Have lunch after Guardians, do some food booth touring, listen to music, etc.
> Hopefully ride Soarin' right before 3 pm when we leave DCA for the day.



Guardians is a top LL in regards to popularity.
If you can get to Pixar Pier before 9am you shouldn't need a LL for Incredicoaster.

Arrive at DCA entrance by 715am
They should let you in for rope drop area between 730 or 740am. Stay to the left of the rope but get as close to the rope as you can.

When rope drops stay left towards Avengers Campus and WS. Should take you 15-25 minutes. Guardians should take 20-25 minutes.

Then Pixar Pier with Incredicoaster first.

The only thing that will hurt this plan is if a major attraction breaks down.

Soarin LL should be fine after Guardians LL or at 10am.


----------



## clipfert

Our trip starts tomorrow.  We will be driving from Phoenix to Anaheim and staying across the street from the park.   3/17, Thursday we do Disneyland and Friday, 3/18 we are doing California Adventure.   Our girls are 13 and 9, we plan to do rope drop Space Mountain strategy.  Since I have a pre teen/teen getting them up will be difficult but will do our best to be there by 7:30.  I have already purchased Genie+ when I bought my tickets through undercover tourist.   

My dilemma is ROR.   Should we pay the $80 for ILL and if so when to buy it?  Or go back to the park at 7pm and hope we can ride it?  Since it's spring break will it sell out quick?  

Should we consider buying an ILL in California Adventure?  Will probably try to rope drop Web Slingers there.  

Most likely we'll get in a bunch of rides in the morning then walk back to the hotel and chill for a bit before going back to the park at some point.   My kids are older so I want to take advantage of the lower crowds at night... hopefully. 

Anything specific that the pre teen/teen should not miss?  They have been before but it has been a long time, 2016!  My 9 year old doesn't remember any of it except a vague memory of a giant lollipop I bought her.  She is a big villan fan.   My teen is LGBTQ, got her a cool Mickey flag pin for the trip.   They both have lanyards and are doing pin trading (I bought them these at our last trip in 2016).


----------



## Wilcojoe

We were there last week during a very busy period and you can get so much done in the first two hours.  You should be able to do almost  of all of TL in the first two hours on standby.  We bit the bullet on the $LL for RoTR for a 11:30-12:30 window (I think we bought it around 9:30ish)?  And also did the LL for millennium falcon right before.  That should get you done around 12:30 at which time I would head back for a nice swim and nap and plan on coming back in the evening and you will have most of your LL’s to use.  The LL’s windows will be a bit more spread out in the busier early evening so be prepared for that.  Also be sure and get a LL for say BTMR at around 4pm at your hotel  so you can ride it when you get back to the park at 6.  That way once you scan in, you can immediately get your next LL.


----------



## DLRExpert

clipfert said:


> Our trip starts tomorrow.  We will be driving from Phoenix to Anaheim and staying across the street from the park.   3/17, Thursday we do Disneyland and Friday, 3/18 we are doing California Adventure.   Our girls are 13 and 9, we plan to do rope drop Space Mountain strategy.  Since I have a pre teen/teen getting them up will be difficult but will do our best to be there by 7:30.  I have already purchased Genie+ when I bought my tickets through undercover tourist.
> 
> My dilemma is ROR.   Should we pay the $80 for ILL and if so when to buy it?  Or go back to the park at 7pm and hope we can ride it?  Since it's spring break will it sell out quick?
> 
> Should we consider buying an ILL in California Adventure?  Will probably try to rope drop Web Slingers there.
> 
> Most likely we'll get in a bunch of rides in the morning then walk back to the hotel and chill for a bit before going back to the park at some point.   My kids are older so I want to take advantage of the lower crowds at night... hopefully.
> 
> Anything specific that the pre teen/teen should not miss?  They have been before but it has been a long time, 2016!  My 9 year old doesn't remember any of it except a vague memory of a giant lollipop I bought her.  She is a big villan fan.   My teen is LGBTQ, got her a cool Mickey flag pin for the trip.   They both have lanyards and are doing pin trading (I bought them these at our last trip in 2016).



Just know that getting up early can be difficult for some, you can get a lot done in the first few hours of park opening without LL, then take the break around noon to just come back at night. From 11am-6pm the park is at its busiest.

Rise ILL will almost guarantee you ride it, but it has been selling out quite a bit early (around 10-11am). Just keep an eye on the return times through the app and get the return time that fits best for you. Yes you will save money, but risking not being able to ride Rise by riding it later may be something you don't want to do. I personally would get in line around 6pm if I did not want to pay for the ILL or ride Rise twice.

NOTE: with Pirates down it will make the waits at Mansion, Splash, Cruise, Thunder longer sooner.

ILL for DCA is up to if you are okay with waiting in the stand by lines or using single rider for Racers.


----------



## cindernat

This is a great thread and very helpful. So, if you book a paid LL ($LL) for RoR and choose a time of say 1pm, can you then book a free LL on something for earlier than that time like 10-11am, eg: Indiana Jones or Rocky Mountain Railroad? Cos I thought it might not let you book any more LL til you've used your 1pm one for RoR, if so that sucks, lol


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

cindernat said:


> This is a great thread and very helpful. So, if you book a paid LL ($LL) for RoR and choose a time of say 1pm, can you then book a free LL on something for earlier than that time like 10-11am, eg: Indiana Jones or Rocky Mountain Railroad? Cos I thought it might not let you book any more LL til you've used your 1pm one for RoR, if so that sucks, lol



You don't actually pick your time at DLR, you either take the next available or wait until the time you want looks like it is next available.  The paid ILL$ are totally separate from the Genie+ LLs (not really free, as you have to pay for the G+ service to use them).  You book an LL and then buy an ILL$, and the time doesn't matter.


----------



## cindernat

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> You don't actually pick your time at DLR, you either take the next available or wait until the time you want looks like it is next available.  The paid ILL$ are totally separate from the Genie+ LLs (not really free, as you have to pay for the G+ service to use them).  You book an LL and then buy an ILL$, and the time doesn't matter.


Ah ok, thanks! I'm wondering whether to risk leaving RoR til later in the day as we'll only have 1 day at DL and we don't want to miss out!


----------



## ironband74

I've noticed that the last few days Rise has been staying open until 10pm.  I'm interested to see if this continues (Edit:  today posted hours are until 9pm).  If reliability is improving, it may make riding it later in the day more viable.  With only 1 day at DL, though, it would definitely be a crap shoot.


----------



## DLRExpert

Started a new thread showing some my recommendations in picture form.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...p-when-having-genie-and-ill-for-rise.3876608/


----------



## disneylover102

ironband74 said:


> I've noticed that the last few days Rise has been staying open until 10pm.  I'm interested to see if this continues (Edit:  today posted hours are until 9pm).  If reliability is improving, it may make riding it later in the day more viable.  With only 1 day at DL, though, it would definitely be a crap shoot.


That’s definitely interesting. If you only had a 1 day ticket to DL and riding Rise was an absolute must, I definitely wouldn’t risk waiting until the last minute to ride since it’ll likely break down. However it’s definitely a great way to re-ride when you have multiple days, etc


----------



## DLRExpert

*Updated the original post for the California Adventure plan to reflect Single Rider being available for Web Slingers and Racers.

Using G+LL with Single Rider on Web Slingers and Radiator Springs Racers*
The below itinerary is a perfect scenario, the time of day is most important. Make sure you are in or heading towards Pixar Pier at 850am. At opening you should try for the Anytime LL by booking a LL at am attraction that is down. Most of the time it is Incredicoaster or Toy Story Midway Mania.
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disney California Adventure.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
740am: They will start to let guests into Buena Vista Street between this time. You want to be at the Rope that is located in Hollywood Land as Guardians will be the first attraction you experience.
_Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time, but keep an eye out for the closed attraction at opening. It is most likely going to be Incredicoaster or Toy Story Midway Mania._
8am-840: Once the rope drops walk to Guardians, then use Single Rider for Web Slingers and then Single Ride Racers,
840am-850am: If time permits, ride Mater's or Luigi's. Head to Pixar Pier 
850am-915am: Ride Toy Story Midway Mania, then the Incredicoaster 
915am-10am: Ride Pal Around (While in line book a LL for Soarin), then Inside Out, Goofy's Sky School, Jumping Jellyfish, Symphony Swings, Golden Zephyr and Little Mermaid Adventure. GOAL is to be at Grizzly River just before or at 10am.
10am-11am: Grizzly River Run, then Soarin Around the World.


----------



## ximfinity

What's the best strategy now that Web slingers has a solo line?  Is the ILL$ still worth purchasing for it if your hopping to DCA in the afternoon.


----------



## DLRExpert

ximfinity said:


> What's the best strategy now that Web slingers has a solo line?  Is the ILL$ still worth purchasing for it if your hopping to DCA in the afternoon.


If you are okay with riding solo, why would you pay the ILL$ price?


----------



## ximfinity

DLRExpert said:


> If you are okay with riding solo, why would you pay the ILL$ price?


That makes sense, I'm used to Florida I guess where Single Rider is not comparable to ILL$


----------



## disneylover102

ximfinity said:


> That makes sense, I'm used to Florida I guess where Single Rider is not comparable to ILL$


You mean as far as wait time goes? None of the current ILL$ rides at WDW have single rider lines


----------



## ximfinity

disneylover102 said:


> You mean as far as wait time goes? None of the current ILL$ rides at WDW have single rider lines


I guess that is also part of my confusion, I'm studying this thread for my solo day upcoming this friday and hoping for the best conditions to cruise through both parks.


----------



## ironband74

Rise was open until 10pm again today.  Curious to see what they do through the weekend - we'll be there next week, so hopefully that continues!


----------



## Daisy7425

@DLRExpert The advice you posted here about getting a LL when a ride is down was invaluable for us in the last trip we had.  Our first time in DL during spring break and we didn't wait more than 10 minutes for rides.  Splash was down for probably half our of three days there, yet I was able to get LL, then anytime LL from Splash probably 8-10 times.  It made our trip so much more relaxing and fun.  Do you have a venmo that I could use to send you a couple bucks to buy a treat next time you're there?


----------



## DLRExpert

Daisy7425 said:


> @DLRExpert The advice you posted here about getting a LL when a ride is down was invaluable for us in the last trip we had.  Our first time in DL during spring break and we didn't wait more than 10 minutes for rides.  Splash was down for probably half our of three days there, yet I was able to get LL, then anytime LL from Splash probably 8-10 times.  It made our trip so much more relaxing and fun.  Do you have a venmo that I could use to send you a couple bucks to buy a treat next time you're there?


Thank you for the feedback.
No need to Venmo or give Snack.
Hearing feedback is invaluable to me and helps with what I am working on.

Btw for getting the Special LLs through Splash being down, does that allow you to use it for Space, Matterhorn, or Indy?


----------



## Federalist45

Are there places to park a stroller before rope drop at DL and DCA?

I.e. If we want to eat WonkaKid’s dust in the way to PP in the morning, can we stash the stroller somewhere on Main Street or at the Hub so we don’t have to blow past PP to get to stroller parking?


----------



## Hawleys

Federalist45 said:


> Are there places to park a stroller before rope drop at DL and DCA?
> 
> I.e. If we want to eat WonkaKid’s dust in the way to PP in the morning, can we stash the stroller somewhere on Main Street or at the Hub so we don’t have to blow past PP to get to stroller parking?


Oh that's a great strategy. I'm also interested in where to park on Main Street before rope drop.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

There is stroller parking near Plaza Inn, but I've never managed rope drop with my sleepy head family so not sure if it is available then or not.


----------



## Daisy7425

DLRExpert said:


> Btw for getting the Special LLs through Splash being down, does that allow you to use it for Space, Matterhorn, or Indy?



The special LL through splash being down did NOT allow us to use them for the three you listed (although we did not try, it was just listed there).  That was fine for us because we could use the special LL for attractions that do not have regular LL - this was HUGE for us!  Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, etc. all had 45-60 minute waits and we just walked right on with these special LLs.  The list did say "cannot be used on Peter Pan" but we didn't see that until we had walked clear through the park, so I thought I'd try anyway and it was a non-issue.  Just a "go right ahead" thing from the cast member.  I also had this experience: when I used my special LL at a fantasy land ride where the cast member used a hand held scanner, the special LL remained in my app and did not go away after it was used.  So we used it again on another ride in fantasy land.  Then another in fantasy land.  Then when we used it to scan into the Toy Story ride with the traditional scanner and it was then used up.

I see you turned down my offer for a treat on me.  Much respect to you for sharing your knowledge.  It truly helped us enjoy our trip much more.  It was a one and only trip for us.  We're from the midwest and unfortunately will probably never be back, so it helped us enjoy it even more.


----------



## ironband74

We made good use of this when we were in the parks last week.  One additional helpful tip with regard to the "refresh trick."

I did indeed use the refresh trick a number of times throughout our visit, as documented.  There were times, however, that I was clearly in competition with others trying to pick up cancellations/drops.

While the pull down, check time, tap quickly if the time is good works, I found that sometimes I was not quick enough on the draw in tapping.  

However, I found that if instead of doing a pull down, I simply tapped on the attraction, I would see the time I was getting before I confirmed.  If the time was no good, I'd just hit the back button (I'm on an android), and then tap the attraction again.  This seemed to give me a faster refresh frequncy to that attraction (since the pull down refresh refreshes all the attractions in the list) and I found that I usually got the advertised time when I then moved to confirm.

YMMV


----------



## bavarian princess

Many thanks for all the great tips. I must say I am still a little overwhelmed and somehow, I can’t seem to figure out my rope drop strategy. And I was hoping to get some input and maybe even some help. I will be traveling with a friend who has never experienced any of the Disney parks and I want him to have a good time at DLR.  I don’t want him to be (too) overwhelmed by the crowds or to feel miserable from waiting in line for hours It is more about having a good time than doing all the rides.

I plan on getting Genie+ and buy ILL (Rise and one ILL at DCA in the evening). We are staying at Grand Californian and since we will be jetlagged (coming over from Germany), we plan on arriving at the park early. When do I have to leave the hotel? 7 am? Too early? We don’t have to do all the rides, but of course there are some rides on the list that we are particularly interested in  We also plan on doing a break by the pool around 1 pm and head back into DCA for the evening (around 5 pm). We also have the WoC dessert party booked which I am particularly excited about.

Is it unrealistic to try to do the following rides in the morning? What should we do standby and what should we book with Genie+? I will try to get an ILL for Rise as I don’t want to rope drop it. Too much stress 

Indiana Jones
Big Thunder Mountain
Hyperspace Mountain
Haunted Mansion
Matterhorn
Rise of the Resistance
Smugglers Run
Splash Mountain

I would be more than happy if I can get some ideas how to approach the day or how to prioritize without running too much back and forth. Btw, I hope to head over to Fantasyland after WoC but I don't know if the jetlag will let us 
TiA and sorry for the long post


----------



## ironband74

bavarian princess said:


> Many thanks for all the great tips. I must say I am still a little overwhelmed and somehow, I can’t seem to figure out my rope drop strategy. And I was hoping to get some input and maybe even some help. I will be traveling with a friend who has never experienced any of the Disney parks and I want him to have a good time at DLR.  I don’t want him to be (too) overwhelmed by the crowds or to feel miserable from waiting in line for hours It is more about having a good time than doing all the rides.


Shooting from the hip:
Being in line for security at 7 should be fine, depending on when you are going.  Find the shortest line at the esplanade and when they let you in at 7:30 head straight for the Tomorrowland Rope.
Prior to Rope drop, book Indy or Matterhorn to fish for MEP.  Keep an eye on the return time for Indy and when it hits about 9:15, cancel and get an actual return for Indy
Also keep an eye on the LL return for rise and purchase when the return time is about 11-11:30am.
At rope drop, go ride (Hyper)Space Mountain Standby.  If you are holding Indy and 
Then head straight to Matterhorn and ride that standby
Go to Big Thunder and ride that Standby.
Now go to Indy and ride that using LL.  Once you scan in get an LL for Haunted Mansion.  It should be fairly close in time.
Go ride HM with your LL.  Book a LL for Smuggler's run.  
Head to Galaxy's Edge, and use your lightning lanes for Smuggler's Run and Rise of the Resistance.  Book Splash Mountain.
Get some lunch and enjoy the ambiance of Galaxy's Edge until it is time for Splash.
Then ride Splash with your LL.  I like to wait until after lunch as it will be nice and warm by then.  Should be close to 1pm now and you can go hit the pool 

You can dry run this using the app, though right now things are not terribly busy.  When are you going to the parks?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

I'd like to add that if you are going to hop to DCA, start grabbing LL for that as soon as you scan into Splash.  I'm not sure what order makes the most sense at DCA, but by 1pm, GotG may be getting to late afternoon hours.  During your break, check the LL times periodically so you can grab GotG when it hits the right times for you.  Depending on how much time passes, you might be able to stack another LL for something like Incredicoaster after it.  I'm not sure while ILL$ you are planning - RSR or WS, but both have had pretty close return times even in the evening, so you should be able to fit one of them in as well.  If you want to do both, you'll have to do standby for one - typically WS will have the shorter line.


----------



## ironband74

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I'd like to add that if you are going to hop to DCA, start grabbing LL for that as soon as you scan into Splash.  I'm not sure what order makes the most sense at DCA, but by 1pm, GotG may be getting to late afternoon hours.  During your break, check the LL times periodically so you can grab GotG when it hits the right times for you.  Depending on how much time passes, you might be able to stack another LL for something like Incredicoaster after it.  I'm not sure while ILL$ you are planning - RSR or WS, but both have had pretty close return times even in the evening, so you should be able to fit one of them in as well.  If you want to do both, you'll have to do standby for one - typically WS will have the shorter line.


And, if you are willing, Single Rider for WS is much faster than standby.


----------



## DLRExpert

bavarian princess said:


> Many thanks for all the great tips. I must say I am still a little overwhelmed and somehow, I can’t seem to figure out my rope drop strategy. And I was hoping to get some input and maybe even some help. I will be traveling with a friend who has never experienced any of the Disney parks and I want him to have a good time at DLR.  I don’t want him to be (too) overwhelmed by the crowds or to feel miserable from waiting in line for hours It is more about having a good time than doing all the rides.
> 
> I plan on getting Genie+ and buy ILL (Rise and one ILL at DCA in the evening). We are staying at Grand Californian and since we will be jetlagged (coming over from Germany), we plan on arriving at the park early. When do I have to leave the hotel? 7 am? Too early? We don’t have to do all the rides, but of course there are some rides on the list that we are particularly interested in  We also plan on doing a break by the pool around 1 pm and head back into DCA for the evening (around 5 pm). We also have the WoC dessert party booked which I am particularly excited about.
> 
> Is it unrealistic to try to do the following rides in the morning? What should we do standby and what should we book with Genie+? I will try to get an ILL for Rise as I don’t want to rope drop it. Too much stress
> 
> Indiana Jones
> Big Thunder Mountain
> Hyperspace Mountain
> Haunted Mansion
> Matterhorn
> Rise of the Resistance
> Smugglers Run
> Splash Mountain


The issue you are going to run into is that you want to take a break and park hop.
If that is the case at rope drop I would focus on DL Westside without the use of LL in Disneyland.
Because you need to start collecting your LL for DCA ASAP.
8am-9am: I would do Jungle Cruise then Indiana Jones.
Go ahead and try to fish for the MEP, but I would get the Guardians LL by 9am. When you get the Guardians LL early it will automatically start at 1pm-2pm.
9am-945am: Book ILL for Rise (you want 10am-11am), ride Big Thunder Mountain then the Haunted Mansion, skip Pirates in the morning. Can easily be done at night.
945am-1030am: Splash Mountain, then use ILL for Rise
Take the break now. Stack LL for DCA while at the hotel. Book your ILL for Racers
Then go into DCA at 2pm.
LL order at DCA should be, Guardians,  Toy Story Midway Mania, Incredicoaster, Soarin.
2pm-3pm: You are going to be cutting it close, but you have until 215pm to make Guardians (you can use LL 5 minutes before and up to 15 minutes after the LL posted return time), After that follow the booking you have for LL.  Also start booking LL for DL.
LL order at DL should be. Space Mountain and Matterhorn, Then whatever else you want to ride twice. Falcon will barely have a Standby Wait at night, Autopia, Buzz, Star Tours, Small World, etc have quick LL return times.
Use Single Rider for Web Slingers. My opinion it is just an okay ride and not worth waiting more than 20 minutes for.
ALSO remember you may not have to much time at Disneyland at night if the park closes before midnight. WOC at 9pm, show over around 920pm. Park closing at 11pm is not much time.


----------



## bavarian princess

First of all: Many thanks for your replies. I really appreciate all of your comments and suggestions. But I had to google a couple of things before I could really understand what you mean Your strategies are different, but I like them both, also depending how jetlagged we will be we could probably do an early break. On the other hand, my friend is not that heat resistant and being in the park at 2pm could be a bit of a challange for him.

Since this thread is about rope drop, I didn’t include the info that we will be arriving at the hotel on the previous day around…maybe 4 pm. I was planning on hitting DCA on our arrival day around 5 pm. Right now, I have zero strategy as we will be super tired from our long-haul flight from Germany so I was thinking of just soaking in the atmosphere, getting some food and maybe hitting two of three rides. I was also considering Genie + for that day or individual LL unless it makes no sense as everything will be booked/sold out by 5 pm anyway? Am I being naïve?...Don't answer that question  ? I also stumbled across a Lamplight Lounge reservation today for the 23rd at 4:55 pm which I booked but that might probably be a bad idea as it might make things even more complicated.



ironband74 said:


> Shooting from the hip:
> Being in line for security at 7 should be fine, depending on when you are going.  Find the shortest line at the esplanade and when they let you in at 7:30 head straight for the Tomorrowland Rope.
> Prior to Rope drop, book Indy or Matterhorn to fish for MEP.  Keep an eye on the return time for Indy and when it hits about 9:15, cancel and get an actual return for Indy
> Also keep an eye on the LL return for rise and purchase when the return time is about 11-11:30am.
> At rope drop, go ride (Hyper)Space Mountain Standby.  If you are holding Indy and
> Then head straight to Matterhorn and ride that standby
> Go to Big Thunder and ride that Standby.
> Now go to Indy and ride that using LL.  Once you scan in get an LL for Haunted Mansion.  It should be fairly close in time.
> Go ride HM with your LL.  Book a LL for Smuggler's run.
> Head to Galaxy's Edge, and use your lightning lanes for Smuggler's Run and Rise of the Resistance.  Book Splash Mountain.
> Get some lunch and enjoy the ambiance of Galaxy's Edge until it is time for Splash.
> Then ride Splash with your LL.  I like to wait until after lunch as it will be nice and warm by then.  Should be close to 1pm now and you can go hit the pool
> 
> You can dry run this using the app, though right now things are not terribly busy.  When are you going to the parks?


Thanks for your advice. That strategy is easier for me to understand as I am usually a WDW/Disneyland Paris rope drop/stand by kind of person. The concept of “stacking LL” or “MEP” is completely new to me. Can I use the MEP in both parks or only in the park where I have acquired the MEP?
We will be going pretty soon. Our arrival day is the 23rd of May. And the full day would be the 24th. With school summer holidays, I expect it to be busy. The jetlag will help us to be up at 5am though and that should give us a head start 



FeistyDisneyMom said:


> I'd like to add that if you are going to hop to DCA, start grabbing LL for that as soon as you scan into Splash.  I'm not sure what order makes the most sense at DCA, but by 1pm, GotG may be getting to late afternoon hours.  During your break, check the LL times periodically so you can grab GotG when it hits the right times for you.  Depending on how much time passes, you might be able to stack another LL for something like Incredicoaster after it.  I'm not sure while ILL$ you are planning - RSR or WS, but both have had pretty close return times even in the evening, so you should be able to fit one of them in as well.  If you want to do both, you'll have to do standby for one - typically WS will have the shorter line.


Many thanks I really want my friend to experience Rise so this is the priority ILL. Of course I want to do all three over the course of 1,5 days but I don't know what is feasible. When do the late afternoon ILL usually pop up, around 1pm? Not that I miss the booking window while having a nap by the pool  I can imagine that LL for GotG and other popular rides go faster than for rides that are less in demand? ...I had really bad experiences with LL at WDW, I guess I am a bit traumatized 



DLRExpert said:


> The issue you are going to run into is that you want to take a break and park hop.
> If that is the case at rope drop I would focus on DL Westside without the use of LL in Disneyland.
> Because you need to start collecting your LL for DCA ASAP.
> 8am-9am: I would do Jungle Cruise then Indiana Jones.
> Go ahead and try to fish for the MEP, but I would get the Guardians LL by 9am. When you get the Guardians LL early it will automatically start at 1pm-2pm.
> 9am-945am: Book ILL for Rise (you want 10am-11am), ride Big Thunder Mountain then the Haunted Mansion, skip Pirates in the morning. Can easily be done at night.
> 945am-1030am: Splash Mountain, then use ILL for Rise
> Take the break now. Stack LL for DCA while at the hotel. Book your ILL for Racers
> Then go into DCA at 2pm.
> LL order at DCA should be, Guardians,  Toy Story Midway Mania, Incredicoaster, Soarin.
> 2pm-3pm: You are going to be cutting it close, but you have until 215pm to make Guardians (you can use LL 5 minutes before and up to 15 minutes after the LL posted return time), After that follow the booking you have for LL.  Also start booking LL for DL.
> LL order at DL should be. Space Mountain and Matterhorn, Then whatever else you want to ride twice. Falcon will barely have a Standby Wait at night, Autopia, Buzz, Star Tours, Small World, etc have quick LL return times.
> Use Single Rider for Web Slingers. My opinion it is just an okay ride and not worth waiting more than 20 minutes for.
> ALSO remember you may not have to much time at Disneyland at night if the park closes before midnight. WOC at 9pm, show over around 920pm. Park closing at 11pm is not much time.


Many thanks  It is really fascinating how you approach the parks. What a different approach but it makes total sense as well. There is one thing that I haven’t understood yet. If I have the LL for Guardians for 1pm-2pm how can I “stack” another LL? Let’s say when I book Guardians by 9 am when can I start booking another LL at DCA? Sorry, I try making sense of all the great info that you and the other have provided me with.


----------



## DLRExpert

bavarian princess said:


> Many thanks  It is really fascinating how you approach the parks. What a different approach but it makes total sense as well. There is one thing that I haven’t understood yet. If I have the LL for Guardians for 1pm-2pm how can I “stack” another LL? Let’s say when I book Guardians by 9 am when can I start booking another LL at DCA? Sorry, I try making sense of all the great info that you and the other have provided me with.


If you book at 9am you can get another LL at 11am. Then another LL 2 hours after that and then 2 hours after that.

So say you enter the park at 2pm you should have 3 LLs (I recommend they are Guardians, TSMM, Incredicoaster) and one ILL.
Also make sure you understand the LL refresh trick.


----------



## bavarian princess

DLRExpert said:


> If you book at 9am you can get another LL at 11am. Then another LL 2 hours after that and then 2 hours after that.
> 
> So say you enter the park at 2pm you should have 3 LLs (I recommend they are Guardians, TSMM, Incredicoaster and one ILL).
> Also make sure you understand the LL refresh trick.


Great! Thanks a lot for the clarification  LL stacking and refreshing is the way to go!
What would I do without the boards


----------



## xipotec

Any advice for a 3pm arrival at DCA on a travel day?

We already paid for G+ for all the days not thinking that it may be a waste?

We might get there a bit earlier, but pur plan is arrive at DCA at 3pm with a later in the day dinner at Lamplight….and WOC at night.
Not sure what the heck to do with G+ that day?  The only ride we will want to do definitely is RR with a paid ILL


----------



## DLRExpert

xipotec said:


> Any advice for a 3pm arrival at DCA on a travel day?
> 
> We already paid for G+ for all the days not thinking that it may be a waste?
> 
> We might get there a bit earlier, but pur plan is arrive at DCA at 3pm with a later in the day dinner at Lamplight….and WOC at night.
> Not sure what the heck to do with G+ that day?  The only ride we will want to do definitely is RR with a paid ILL


Add TSMM, Incredicoaster, Soarin, and Guardians to your Tip Board inside of the Disneyland App.
Once you enter the park use the Refresh Trick when you enter the park to get a quicker LL return time for.
Goofy, Grizzly, Monsters Inc should have quick return times
Unsure if Racers will have ILLs left, but refresh trick sometimes works here as well.

Here is a post I did on the Refresh Trick
https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...-lane-experience-passes.3869584/post-63912665


----------



## xipotec

DLRExpert said:


> Add TSMM, Incredicoaster, Soarin, and Guardians to your Tip Board inside of the Disneyland App.
> Once you enter the park use the Refresh Trick when you enter the park to get a quicker LL return time for.
> Goofy, Grizzly, Monsters Inc should have quick return times
> Unsure if Racers will have ILLs left, but refresh trick sometimes works here as well.
> 
> Here is a post I did on the Refresh Trick
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...-lane-experience-passes.3869584/post-63912665


are the ILL going that quick at DL? From the data look like they ate mostly available all day?


----------



## DLRExpert

xipotec said:


> are the ILL going that quick at DL? From the data look like they ate mostly available all day?


they last a long time at DCA, but you never know. Single Rider can be second option


----------



## HuskyGal

Hi there. We followed your plans on our two day visit on Sunday and Monday. We followed both of the hopper with genie and ILL plans. You were right, we were tired! We had a great time. Thanks so much for your sharing your knowledge.


----------



## serene56

what is MEP?


----------



## Ladyslug

MEP = Multi-Experience Pass = what your Lightning Lane pass may get converted into if the ride is down (or expected to be down) at the time of your redemption window.  Allows for a one-time LL-type entry into selected rides (including the one that was shut down if it reopens) for the remainder of the day.


----------



## cindernat

Hi all. With this from the original post:

*Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
- Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
- Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
- Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
- Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
- If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
- HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.

I tried this and have 5 rides in my selection for DLP, but when I go to Tip Board, all the rides are in there in alphabetical order. I want to at least have my priority ones at the top. The above didn't work for me. Any suggestions? Not sure if this is because my park day isn't til next month.

If I go to My Day and scroll down to My Top Attractions, I can see them there but this seems a tedious way of doing it.

Thanks ...


----------



## dieumeye

cindernat said:


> Hi all. With this from the original post:
> 
> *Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
> This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
> - Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
> - Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
> - Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
> - Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
> - If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
> - HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
> 
> I tried this and have 5 rides in my selection for DLP, but when I go to Tip Board, all the rides are in there in alphabetical order. I want to at least have my priority ones at the top. The above didn't work for me. Any suggestions? Not sure if this is because my park day isn't til next month.
> 
> If I go to My Day and scroll down to My Top Attractions, I can see them there but this seems a tedious way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks ...


The tip board shows “today” so your selections for a future day won’t go to the top of the tip board until it’s your park day.


----------



## cindernat

dieumeye said:


> The tip board shows “today” so your selections for a future day won’t go to the top of the tip board until it’s your park day.


Ah ok, thanks for confirming.


----------



## DLRExpert

I will update this thread a few days after Early Entry starts for DLR Resort Hotel guests


----------



## Ariel620

We will be staying DVC at Grand Californian in a few weeks.  Are there 2 entrances to DCA from the resort now?  Do those entrances work well for a rope drop of either RSR or WS?  Or should we walk to the main DCA park entrance?


----------



## mouschievous

Ariel620 said:


> We will be staying DVC at Grand Californian in a few weeks.  Are there 2 entrances to DCA from the resort now?  Do those entrances work well for a rope drop of either RSR or WS?  Or should we walk to the main DCA park entrance?


For RSR you're going to want to go to the front entrance.


----------



## nuttyliser

Thanks for the great tips here.  I've been reading all the Genie+ tips before our trip at the end of July.  I'm taking my 2 older kids to Disneyland for the first time and am wondering what our strategy should be if the goal is to ride Incredicoaster multiple times.  They would like to ride GotG, TSMM and Webslingers too at DCA (plus all of the rides that don't seem to have long standby times).  I'd like to ride RSR with them, but am ok if that doesn't happen.  We'll have Genie+ and are willing to do a 30-40 minute wait for Webslingers.  We have 3 day park hopper passes and will start in DCA 2 of those days.


----------



## PHXscuba

nuttyliser said:


> Thanks for the great tips here.  I've been reading all the Genie+ tips before our trip at the end of July.  I'm taking my 2 older kids to Disneyland for the first time and am wondering what our strategy should be if the goal is to ride Incredicoaster multiple times.  They would like to ride GotG, TSMM and Webslingers too at DCA (plus all of the rides that don't seem to have long standby times).  I'd like to ride RSR with them, but am ok if that doesn't happen.  We'll have Genie+ and are willing to do a 30-40 minute wait for Webslingers.  We have 3 day park hopper passes and will start in DCA 2 of those days.


For Webslingers and RSR I would rope drop one of them and use the single rider line for whichever one you don't rope drop. Then you can decide if you want to buy the Lightning Lanes or re-ride with single rider.

For multiple rides per day on Incredicoatser, I'd make it to Pixar Pier within the first hour and a half (after what I mentioned above) to ride once in standby before lines get long. The you can use your Lightning Lane later in the day when lines are long, plus any number of turns in the single rider line.


----------



## DLRExpert

nuttyliser said:


> Thanks for the great tips here.  I've been reading all the Genie+ tips before our trip at the end of July.  I'm taking my 2 older kids to Disneyland for the first time and am wondering what our strategy should be if the goal is to ride Incredicoaster multiple times.  They would like to ride GotG, TSMM and Webslingers too at DCA (plus all of the rides that don't seem to have long standby times).  I'd like to ride RSR with them, but am ok if that doesn't happen.  We'll have Genie+ and are willing to do a 30-40 minute wait for Webslingers.  We have 3 day park hopper passes and will start in DCA 2 of those days.


If you are okay with using Single Rider, it will be your best friend. 
Tip# 1 get to Rope Drop 
Tip#2 take mid day break around lunch time and come back around 5pm.

730am: Arrive at the entrance to DCAm then get as close as you can to the Rope Drop area in Hollywood Land. Use the LL Fishing technique for Grizzly, if you get one you can use it for Incredicoaster later. When park opens check and see if it is indeed closed and then get another LL for Grizzly or whatever else may be closed.
8am-815am: Head to Guardians and ride it first
815am-850am: then Single Ride Web Slingers, should be close to a walk on. Use Singler Ride for Racers, again close to a walk on.
850am: Head to Pixar Pier
9am-930am: I would recommend Toy Story Midway Mania first if you want to use LL for it later.
If not go to Incredicoaster, the wait should be less than 10 minutes, keep going and going on. If the line builds up past 30 minutes use its Single Rider.
Keep in mind the longer you stay at Incredicoaster the longer the non-LL attractions in Pixar Pier will be.


----------



## cindernat

Just thought I would let people know we rope dropped ROTR this morning no problems (unless you include my almost heart attack from trying to get to the other side of the park quickly). We were first in line at our gate then right at the front of rope drop at Frontier Land. We wisely asked another family next to us if they were going to ROTR which they were, they told us to follow them. We did, around the lake, passed that bear restaurant, over bridge, past critter country & made it into the first group on the ride. It was manic, exhausting & I clearly need to work on my aerobic fitness, but worth it!

We also purchased a separate ILL for the 3 of us just in case. We probably didn’t need to but I wasn’t disappointed riding it again. 

One ‘gotcha’ was that it was our first day in the park, so at the gate when she issued us our paper tickets, I tried on the app to book ILL & it said tickets were not linked. Luckily she had scanned us before the turnstiles opened, I asked her & she did it for us at lightning speed (get it??) on my phone with the QR codes on the paper tickets. There’s no way I could have done that racing to rope drop. I guess I could have done it whilst at the rope waiting but I have no idea how long it takes for ILLs for ROTR to sell out. So thanks to that champion cast member.


----------



## Disturbia

cindernat said:


> Hi all. With this from the original post:
> 
> *Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
> This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
> - Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
> - Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
> - Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
> - Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
> - If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
> - HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
> 
> I tried this and have 5 rides in my selection for DLP, but when I go to Tip Board, all the rides are in there in alphabetical order. I want to at least have my priority ones at the top. The above didn't work for me. Any suggestions? Not sure if this is because my park day isn't til next month.
> 
> If I go to My Day and scroll down to My Top Attractions, I can see them there but this seems a tedious way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks ...


If you click on a ride and ‘LL’ on the details page, when you refresh the tip board again it automatically jumps to that ride so you don’t have to keep scrolling down


----------



## xipotec

Disturbia said:


> If you click on a ride and ‘LL’ on the details page, when you refresh the tip board again it automatically jumps to that ride so you don’t have to keep scrolling down


You can just pick the attraction from the map now and it automatically goes to that one.

Just click the map, hit LL and back to map click LL…..
Two seconds….no editing needed.


----------



## Aliciahere

We will be a group of 8, four adults, and four young teens. Not really interested in Fantasyland. Our hotel is a very quick walk on Harbour so easy to get back. We likely won’t be back to DL for a couple of years and we only have one full day at DL - we won’t be park hopping. We will have Genie+ and we will do $LL for Rise. This is for a Friday in September. 



This is what I’m thinking:



Rope drop - try to get as close to Adventureland/Frontierland as possible. 

Aim for our first LL for Indiana Jones

Keep an eye on for Rise to try to get a $LL for sometime between 11-1

Then go as follows:

Pirates
Jungle cruise
Indiana Jones - get next LL
Big Thunder - get next LL
Haunted Mansion - get next LL
Smugglers Run - get next LL
Rise
Splash - pick a LL return for later 

Working our way from Adventure land to Star Wars. Obviously adjust on the fly as necessary for closures or depending on LL return times. 

We should be done it by around lunch time and then we’ve done all the main and rides that are important to us done. Enjoy lunch QS at the end of this plan or depending on our return times, close to the end of this plan. From the end of this plan to around 5pm, the rest is free time to either go back to the hotel for a rest and splash at the pool and/or enjoy the park at the kids leisure. 

Be back to the parks at around 5pm. 

Oga’s for drinks at 5:40pm. 
HB F! Pickup food at 7:30

Enjoy some of the other rides we may want to do at our leisure/when/if we can get LL for:

It’s a small world
Matterhorn (? Might still be closed)
Space
Buzz
Star Tours

Fireworks at 9:30pm
F! At 10:30pm
Parade at 10:45pm

Any strong opinions on this? Anything I’m missing?


----------



## Disturbia

Aliciahere said:


> We will be a group of 8, four adults, and four young teens. Not really interested in Fantasyland. Our hotel is a very quick walk on Harbour so easy to get back. We likely won’t be back to DL for a couple of years and we only have one full day at DL - we won’t be park hopping. We will have Genie+ and we will do $LL for Rise. This is for a Friday in September.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I’m thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> Rope drop - try to get as close to Adventureland/Frontierland as possible.
> 
> Aim for our first LL for Indiana Jones
> 
> Keep an eye on for Rise to try to get a $LL for sometime between 11-1
> 
> Then go as follows:
> 
> Pirates
> Jungle cruise
> Indiana Jones - get next LL
> Big Thunder - get next LL
> Haunted Mansion - get next LL
> Smugglers Run - get next LL
> Rise
> Splash - pick a LL return for later
> 
> Working our way from Adventure land to Star Wars. Obviously adjust on the fly as necessary for closures or depending on LL return times.
> 
> We should be done it by around lunch time and then we’ve done all the main and rides that are important to us done. Enjoy lunch QS at the end of this plan or depending on our return times, close to the end of this plan. From the end of this plan to around 5pm, the rest is free time to either go back to the hotel for a rest and splash at the pool and/or enjoy the park at the kids leisure.
> 
> Be back to the parks at around 5pm.
> 
> Oga’s for drinks at 5:40pm.
> HB F! Pickup food at 7:30
> 
> Enjoy some of the other rides we may want to do at our leisure/when/if we can get LL for:
> 
> It’s a small world
> Matterhorn (? Might still be closed)
> Space
> Buzz
> Star Tours
> 
> Fireworks at 9:30pm
> F! At 10:30pm
> Parade at 10:45pm
> 
> Any strong opinions on this? Anything I’m missing?


Looks like a solid plan.  With early entry, resort guests will probably reduce but not eliminate the rope drop benefits.  Indiana Jones was down all day on Thursday.  Crowds are intense after 5 in the Adventureland/Frontierland area.  I think hitting those first is really good.  Pirates had a 40 min posted wait around 11 am and it’s a really hot queue and we ended up waiting a bit longer.  JC posted 40, was 25 but also very hot.  So doing rides with outdoor queues in the morning is better.  Grab a Dole whip at the Tiki Juice bar (low wait) vs Tropical hideaway.  We rode the train from Frontierland (next to Haunted Mansion) back to Tomorrowland and saw the MSEP going by. 

For fireworks you might need to line up an hour before due to party size.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/review-tropical-hideaway-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## DLRExpert

Aliciahere said:


> We will be a group of 8, four adults, and four young teens. Not really interested in Fantasyland. Our hotel is a very quick walk on Harbour so easy to get back. We likely won’t be back to DL for a couple of years and we only have one full day at DL - we won’t be park hopping. We will have Genie+ and we will do $LL for Rise. This is for a Friday in September.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I’m thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> Rope drop - try to get as close to Adventureland/Frontierland as possible.
> 
> Aim for our first LL for Indiana Jones
> 
> Keep an eye on for Rise to try to get a $LL for sometime between 11-1
> 
> Then go as follows:
> 
> Pirates
> Jungle cruise
> Indiana Jones - get next LL
> Big Thunder - get next LL
> Haunted Mansion - get next LL
> Smugglers Run - get next LL
> Rise
> Splash - pick a LL return for later
> 
> Working our way from Adventure land to Star Wars. Obviously adjust on the fly as necessary for closures or depending on LL return times.
> 
> We should be done it by around lunch time and then we’ve done all the main and rides that are important to us done. Enjoy lunch QS at the end of this plan or depending on our return times, close to the end of this plan. From the end of this plan to around 5pm, the rest is free time to either go back to the hotel for a rest and splash at the pool and/or enjoy the park at the kids leisure.
> 
> Be back to the parks at around 5pm.
> 
> Oga’s for drinks at 5:40pm.
> HB F! Pickup food at 7:30
> 
> Enjoy some of the other rides we may want to do at our leisure/when/if we can get LL for:
> 
> It’s a small world
> Matterhorn (? Might still be closed)
> Space
> Buzz
> Star Tours
> 
> Fireworks at 9:30pm
> F! At 10:30pm
> Parade at 10:45pm
> 
> Any strong opinions on this? Anything I’m missing?


Slight recommendations.
- As soon as you enter the park for Rope Drop, book a LL for Indiana Jones. You will not actually use that LL, but use it to *FISH for the MEP*
- When rope drops head to Big Thunder first (ride Standby), then ride Indiana Jones (Standby). The goal is to be done with these two attractions before 830am.
- At 830am get in line for the Jungle Cruise.
- By 850am get in line for Pirates
GET READY TO BOOK YOUR ILL FOR RISE for RETURN OF 1030AM-1130AM, 11AM-12PM

- By 915am get in line for Mansion (use Standby)
- By 940am get in line for Splash (use Standby)
- Can ride Pooh if you like after Splash or go explore Galaxy's Edge before you start returning for the LLs in this area.
The first actual LL you will book is for the Falcon. You want a return time about the same as Rise. 1030am-1130am, 11am-12pm.
_* I personally would ride Falcon before Rise._
Also start thinking about lunch and preparing your Mobile Order during your free time.
Or perhaps head back to the hotel after the two Galaxy Edge attractions.

By not booking LL for Indy, Thunder, Mansion, or Splash you can still use those attractions to FISH for MEPs back at the hotel and ride later with LL.
You will not need to book an actual LL until about 2-3pm. That should either be for Space or Indy based on how late their return times are.

SAVE ALL OF YOUR MEPS that you have collected for when you absolutely need or want to us them.


----------



## Aliciahere

DLRExpert said:


> Slight recommendations.
> - As soon as you enter the park for Rope Drop, book a LL for Indiana Jones. You will not actually use that LL, but use it to *FISH for the MEP*
> - When rope drops head to Big Thunder first (ride Standby), then ride Indiana Jones (Standby). The goal is to be done with these two attractions before 830am.
> - At 830am get in line for the Jungle Cruise.
> - By 850am get in line for Pirates
> GET READY TO BOOK YOUR ILL FOR RISE for RETURN OF 1030AM-1130AM, 11AM-12PM
> 
> - By 915am get in line for Mansion (use Standby)
> - By 940am get in line for Splash (use Standby)
> - Can ride Pooh if you like after Splash or go explore Galaxy's Edge before you start returning for the LLs in this area.
> The first actual LL you will book is for the Falcon. You want a return time about the same as Rise. 1030am-1130am, 11am-12pm.
> _* I personally would ride Falcon before Rise._
> Also start thinking about lunch and preparing your Mobile Order during your free time.
> Or perhaps head back to the hotel after the two Galaxy Edge attractions.
> 
> By not booking LL for Indy, Thunder, Mansion, or Splash you can still use those attractions to FISH for MEPs back at the hotel and ride later with LL.
> You will not need to book an actual LL until about 2-3pm. That should either be for Space or Indy based on how late their return times are.
> 
> SAVE ALL OF YOUR MEPS that you have collected for when you absolutely need or want to us them.


Oh wow- there is some great information here. Thank you for replying. 

I’m not sure if the fishing for MEPs strategy is the right strategy for us though. It’s unlikely we will be riding each ride more than once, and I’m not sure what else we would use the MEPs for that we can’t use G+ to begin with. I totally understand fishing for the first Indy ride right at the beginning. But I even if we only shave off 10 min on waiting by using the LL, that still feels like an advantage for us.


----------



## DLRExpert

Aliciahere said:


> Oh wow- there is some great information here. Thank you for replying.
> 
> I’m not sure if the fishing for MEPs strategy is the right strategy for us though. It’s unlikely we will be riding each ride more than once, and I’m not sure what else we would use the MEPs for that we can’t use G+ to begin with. I totally understand fishing for the first Indy ride right at the beginning. But I even if we only shave off 10 min on waiting by using the LL, that still feels like an advantage for us.


No problem.
The MEP is really there to give your visit more flexibility as it becomes a LL that you can use at anytime, for almost any attraction in the park including non-LL attractions.

It does not make sense to use a LL in the morning when the SB and LL wait will be the same or  close to the same based on my recommendation.


----------



## Critter3

Aliciahere said:


> Then go as follows:
> 
> Pirates
> Jungle cruise
> Indiana Jones - get next LL
> Big Thunder - get next LL
> Haunted Mansion - get next LL
> Smugglers Run - get next LL
> Rise
> Splash - pick a LL return for later
> 
> Working our way from Adventure land to Star Wars. Obviously adjust on the fly as necessary for closures or depending on LL return times.





DLRExpert said:


> No problem.
> The MEP is really there to give your visit more flexibility as it becomes a LL that you can use at anytime, for almost any attraction in the park including non-LL attractions.
> 
> It does not make sense to use a LL in the morning when the SB and LL wait will be the same or  close to the same based on my recommendation.



Take my advice with a grain of salt because I have only ever been once in May, but I would agree and recommend taking DLRExpert's advice.  I used the fishing technique when I was there and it is great. The best thing is if you don't use them, then no worries.  However, having them is a big advantage because you never know when after using your LL on a ride, you get the urge to ride it again! Also, and IMO this is the biggest thing, there are times when you try and get an LL and it's only available for like 60mins after you had wanted/planned to ride it...but you will have the MEP to use to ride it now and either book another ride with LL or keep it and ride it again at that time.

The other thing that someone hasn't mentioned (again take my advice with a grain of salt because I am no expert) is that it looks like you are planning on essentially getting a LL for each consecutive ride and be planned to be done by noon? I am not so sure that will work? What I am thinking is that after you get and use the Indy LL you may be able to get BTMR LL in short notice, but by the time you use it and look for the HM LL, it may be 30-60m out?  Similar with when you want SR? So by the time you get and use the LL, it could be well past noon? Maybe that early in the day you may be fine, I'm not sure, but from what I can remember when I was there it may be hard? It's that 2hr wait between being able to book your next LL that gets you! If once LL is delayed from when you wanted it, it just backs everything else up. It may turn out that you may have to do standby for some while you wait for your LL. And in that case, I think it takes you back to DLRExpert's advice?


----------



## Aliciahere

Critter3 said:


> Take my advice with a grain of salt because I have only ever been once in May, but I would agree and recommend taking DLRExpert's advice.  I used the fishing technique when I was there and it is great. The best thing is if you don't use them, then no worries.  However, having them is a big advantage because you never know when after using your LL on a ride, you get the urge to ride it again! Also, and IMO this is the biggest thing, there are times when you try and get an LL and it's only available for like 60mins after you had wanted/planned to ride it...but you will have the MEP to use to ride it now and either book another ride with LL or keep it and ride it again at that time.
> 
> The other thing that someone hasn't mentioned (again take my advice with a grain of salt because I am no expert) is that it looks like you are planning on essentially getting a LL for each consecutive ride and be planned to be done by noon? I am not so sure that will work? What I am thinking is that after you get and use the Indy LL you may be able to get BTMR LL in short notice, but by the time you use it and look for the HM LL, it may be 30-60m out?  Similar with when you want SR? So by the time you get and use the LL, it could be well past noon? Maybe that early in the day you may be fine, I'm not sure, but from what I can remember when I was there it may be hard? It's that 2hr wait between being able to book your next LL that gets you! If once LL is delayed from when you wanted it, it just backs everything else up. It may turn out that you may have to do standby for some while you wait for your LL. And in that case, I think it takes you back to DLRExpert's advice?



I did a “test run” last Friday (we will be there on a Friday) and pretended I was on the rides I had picked. I used touring plans to estimate how long the ride is and estimated standing in lines for 15 min using LL (or whatever they estimated for non LL). I set a timer on my phone and then went to check on the next ride. For each one I was able to pick my next pick through LL with a perfect return time, and I was able to get my first five rides done by 10 am and Smugglers was estimating a return for 12:30 pm. Each of the LL I was able to shave off waiting time, so I think it is possible. 

Now obviously it may not work perfect and we may need to adjust on the fly. 
I’m going to look at the fishing plan a bit more as I do have time to play around with it.


----------



## DLRExpert

Aliciahere said:


> I did a “test run” last Friday (we will be there on a Friday) and pretended I was on the rides I had picked. I used touring plans to estimate how long the ride is and estimated standing in lines for 15 min using LL (or whatever they estimated for non LL). I set a timer on my phone and then went to check on the next ride. For each one I was able to pick my next pick through LL with a perfect return time, and I was able to get my first five rides done by 10 am and Smugglers was estimating a return for 12:30 pm. Each of the LL I was able to shave off waiting time, so I think it is possible.
> 
> Now obviously it may not work perfect and we may need to adjust on the fly.
> I’m going to look at the fishing plan a bit more as I do have time to play around with it.


Know that while Touring Plans is great for WDW it isn’t as great for the Disneyland Resort.

LLs at Disneyland do not go as fast as WDW. Especially in the morning. You can easily get LLs with early return times during that time, but do you want to use LL when the Standby line is already 15 minutes or less?

Personally I would wait to use LL when the waits are past 30 minutes.


----------



## starlite_

2 questions from a DCA newbie.
1. How do you select an attraction to put at the top of your tip board?? Is it something I can only do on my park days?
2. Which side is the best to rope drop avengers campus or cars land??

Thanks!


----------



## DLRExpert

starlite_ said:


> 2 questions from a DCA newbie.
> 1. How do you select an attraction to put at the top of your tip board?? Is it something I can only do on my park days?
> 2. Which side is the best to rope drop avengers campus or cars land??
> 
> Thanks!


Can I only select your top attractions on your visit day.

Between Carthay Circle Restaurant and the Grizzly River waterfall.
Line up to the left side of the rope for AC.
Line up to the right side of the rope for Cars Land.

If you are right at the rope the side matter less.
Either way you want to walk briskly to the first attraction.


----------



## Version 6

DLRExpert said:


> Personally I would wait to use LL when the waits are past 30 minutes.



Is that the case even when park hopping?

If you wait to use your lightning lane until standby times creep up to 30 minutes, aren't you risking getting much later return times for some of the bigger attractions, pushing your ability to park hop way back?


----------



## Disturbia

starlite_ said:


> 2 questions from a DCA newbie.
> 1. How do you select an attraction to put at the top of your tip board?? Is it something I can only do on my park days?
> 2. Which side is the best to rope drop avengers campus or cars land??
> 
> Thanks!


You setup your selections in free Genie and then edit selections

If you click LL on the ride details after clicking a ride, the tip board jumps to that ride when you refresh


----------



## DLRExpert

Version 6 said:


> Is that the case even when park hopping?
> 
> If you wait to use your lightning lane until standby times creep up to 30 minutes, aren't you risking getting much later return times for some of the bigger attractions, pushing your ability to park hop way back?


Park hopping is a different thing because time is limited.  I would still go for an MEP in the morning, until but not after that. I would not use a LL at DL until I come back to DL. However, I would try to fit in as many LL attractions but not use LL for them.
Rope Drop example
730am: Book Indy LL for the MEP FISH
8am-830am: get in 3-4 Fantasyland rides. Order Peter Pan, Alice, Dumbo, Toad (Snow and Pinocchio lines at night are not too bad)
830am-1130am: Big Thunder Mountain, Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash, Mansion
1130am: Early Lunch
1230pm: Start walk over to DCA

By 930am I would already start collecting LL for DCA, Guardians being first. Then two hours later another.
Plus book my ILLs at DCA if needed.
My opinion of the LL order at DCA
#1 Guardians
#2 Toy Story Midway Mania
#3 tie between Incredicoaster and Soarin
#4 tie between Grizzly and Monsters Inc.

As soon as I finish, I start collecting at DL and use the REFRESH TRICK.
#1 Space Mountain
#2 Matterhorn
any order for everything else


----------



## tn disney gal

DLRExpert said:


> Park hopping is a different thing because time is limited.  I would still go for an MEP in the morning, until but not after that. I would not use a LL at DL until I come back to DL. However, I would try to fit in as many LL attractions but not use LL for them.
> Rope Drop example
> 730am: Nook Indy LL for the MEP FISH
> 8am-830am: get in 3-4 Fantasyland rides. Order Peter Pan, Alice, Dumbo, Toad (Snow and Pinocchio lines at night are not too bad)
> 830am-1130am: Big Thunder Mountain, Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash, Mansion
> 1130am: Early Lunch
> 1230pm: Start walk over to DCA
> 
> By 930am I would already start collecting LL for DCA, Guardians being first. Then two hours later another.
> Plus book my ILLs at DCA if needed.
> My opinion of the LL order at DCA
> #1 Guardians
> #2 Toy Story Midway Mania
> #3 tie between Incredicoaster and Soarin
> #4 tie between Grizzly and Monsters Inc.
> 
> As soon as I finish, I start collecting at DL and use the REFRESH TRICK.
> #1 Space Mountain
> #2 Matterhorn
> any order for everything else


DLR Expert - Thank you for sharing this strategy.  We are visiting 8/23-24 and will use it.  We will start one day in CA and hop to DL and then start the next in DL and hop to CA.  We will have G+.  Do you have recommendations for starting in CA and hopping to DL?  Even though we are there on weekdays and when the blockouts are lifted, hopefully we use strategy, G+ and the Fantastic dining plan to help offset the crowds.


----------



## DLRExpert

tn disney gal said:


> DLR Expert - Thank you for sharing this strategy.  We are visiting 8/23-24 and will use it.  We will start one day in CA and hop to DL and then start the next in DL and hop to CA.  We will have G+.  Do you have recommendations for starting in CA and hopping to DL?  Even though we are there on weekdays and when the blockouts are lifted, hopefully we use strategy, G+ and the Fantastic dining plan to help offset the crowds.


Hard to know until we see how Early Entry works.


----------



## DVChris

We have hopper tickets which coincide with OBB in October (we are not attending OBB). With toddlers, we usually rope drop Fantasyland but I’ve read that crowds are much better if we start at DCA due to OBB. Should we start at DCA or stick with DL? Does the rope drop strategy change when considering after hours events?


----------



## DLRExpert

Updated Disneyland Plan 8/8 based on Early Entry being added.
DCA coming soon.


----------



## Version 6

DLRExpert said:


> Updated Disneyland Plan 8/8 based on Early Entry being added.
> DCA coming soon.



Thanks. You're the best.

Will you be having different plans for Early Entry with park hopper or without?


----------



## bibliomac

DLRExpert said:


> Updated Disneyland Plan 8/8 based on Early Entry being added.
> DCA coming soon.


Thank you! What is the best plan if we want to do SM and PP


----------



## jordan13402

DLRExpert said:


> *Updated 8/8*
> This covers both a Early Entry (EE) and Non-EE plan. Be aware that this comes from a first day EE visit.
> 
> *Disneyland:
> Fantasyland Plan (with Early Entry)*
> 7am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: At normal walking speed and security check points it takes about 5-35 minutes to get from Disney Hotels (depends on hotel)._
> 730am-740am: Head down Main Street and make Peter Pan your first choice.
> _Note: While in line purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
> 740am-8am: Second ride will be Alice in Wonderland, Dumbo next as park is about to open.
> 8am-820am: Next Snow White, then Mr. Toad now Pinocchio.
> 820am-9am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, ride Indiana Jones Adventure without LL.
> _Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
> 9am-945am: Ride Pirates and then the Haunted Mansion.
> 945am-1015am: Ride Splash Mountain without LL. Ride Winnie the Pooh.
> After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.
> *REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.
> 
> Fantasyland Plan (without Early Entry)*
> 730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
> 730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
> _Note: While at Rope Drop purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
> 8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk to the right side of the castle and follow the path towards the Matterhorn but stay to your left and ride Alice in Wonderland first.
> 815am-835am: Second ride will be Dumbo, then Mr. Toad, finally choose between Snow White or Pinocchio. GOAL is to be out of Fantasyland before 835am.
> 835am-945am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, then Haunted Mansion.
> _Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
> 945am-1015am: Ride Splash Mountain without LL. Ride Winnie the Pooh.
> After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.
> *REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.
> 
> Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (with Early Entry)*
> 7am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: At normal walking speed and security check points it takes about 5-35 minutes to get from Disney Hotels (depends on hotel)._
> 730am-740am: Head down Main Street and make Space Mountain your first choice.
> _Note: While in line purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
> 740am-8am: Second ride is kind of up to you. I would recommend Astro Orbitor, Buzz Lightyear Astroblasters, Alice in Wonderland or Dumbo. The GOAL is to be move to the Matterhorn by park opening
> 8am-815am: Park opens ride the Matterhorn, can even do it twice on both sides if available.
> 815am-835am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain, then Indiana Jones Adventure
> 835am-945am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, then Haunted Mansion.
> _Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
> 945am-1015am: Ride Splash Mountain without LL. Ride Winnie the Pooh.
> After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.
> 
> *Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (without Early Entry)
> Space Mountain first (RECOMMENDED)*
> 730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
> 730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. Go to the rope closest to the Tomorrowland Entrance.
> _Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time. Keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
> 8am-820am: Once the rope drops walk briskly through Tomorrowland to Space  Mountain.
> 815am-830am: Next ride the Matterhorn.
> 830am-9am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain, then Indiana Jones Adventure.
> 9am-10am: Ride Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion and then Splash Mountain.
> _Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am.
> Note: REMEMBER to keep an eye on that Rise of the Resistance ILL return time, again you want a return time after 11am._
> 
> *Indiana Jones Adventure first*
> 730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
> 730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. Go to the rope closest to the Adventureland Entrance.
> _Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. No need to get a Lightning Lane at this time. Keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
> 8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk briskly through Adventureland to the Indiana Jones Adventure.
> 815am-830am: Next ride Big Thunder Mountain.
> 830am-930am: Ride the Matterhorn and then Space Mountain.
> _Note: Space Mountain will probably have a 30-40 minute wait
> Note2: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
> 930am-10am: Ride Pirates of the Caribbean and then Splash Mountain.
> _Note: REMEMBER to keep an eye on that Rise of the Resistance ILL return time, again you want a return time after 11am (aka after lunch)_
> 
> *Lightning Lane Tiers*
> - Indiana Jones Adventure
> - Space Mountain
> - Matterhorn
> - Big Thunder Mountain
> - Splash Mountain
> - Haunted Mansion
> - Millennium Falcon Smugglers Run (try to get a LL return time around the same time as your ROTR ILL return time)
> - Star Tours
> - Autopia
> - Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> - It's a Small World
> 
> *REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.
> 
> SPECIAL NOTE about the plans above*
> - This plan also works if you arrive after ROPE DROP. For example, say you arrive at Disneyland just before 850am. Skip everything listed before 9am and start at what is listed for 9am. So that would be the Jungle Cruise and Pirates.
> 
> *Lightning Lane - REFRESH TRICK
> This works on Android and iPhone (iOS)*
> - Select the circle + at the bottom navigation bar
> - Select View Genie Day and Tip Board
> - Select Tip Board at the Top of the Screen
> - Select Edit Selections to the LL or ILL Attraction you want most. For example, I select the ILL (say Rise) and the top 2 LL attractions I want to experience. This way those LL and ILL selections are at the top of the Tip Board screen. As I start to either buy ILL or use LL, I will remove the attraction from the Edit Selection and add another LL attraction. You are basically trying to keep your LL at the top of the Tip Board so you do not have to scroll down.
> - If a LL or ILL return time does not meet the earlier time you need or want, PULL DOWN on this screen to refresh.
> - HOWEVER, if a ILL is sold out, it is RARE that you will see it come back at all.
> *Example LL Refresh Trick Scenario*
> - Got a Indiana Jones LL for 1pm-2pm, was ready to get in line at 1pm.
> - The next LL attractions that interested me were Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters and Space Mountain (top priority). So I put those two at the top of the Tip Board via Edit Selections.
> - I scanned the Indiana Jones LL and went to the app for my next LL. Buzz was an hour out, Space was two hours out.
> - I refreshed multiple times to see if I can get an earlier time. After the 6th refresh, Buzz came down to 130pm, Space was still two hours away, So I went with Buzz.
> - I get off Indiana Jones, go to Buzz and scan my LL in.
> - Now I remove Buzz from my Edit Selections and add the Star Tours with Space.
> - I refresh a few time and now Space is at 2pm and Star Tours is ride now. I select Space.
> and then remove it from my Edit Selections.
> - As soon as I scan LL for Space I get Star Tours which is a ride now. Get off Space, go to Star Tours.
> *PLEASE be sure to CANCEL any LLs you may not be using as it may help other guests that are doing the LL refresh trick.
> 
> Rise of the Resistance Stand By*
> - The Stand By line for this attraction does lower and rise throughout the day. The issue is when guests see that the line at 60 minutes or less they head to the attraction which will raise the wait time. So the trick and with a bit of luck it is better to get in line for the attraction when it is slightly higher than 60 minutes. I have done this attraction twice at a posted 75 or 70 minute wait time and the wait was 60-50 minutes.
> - My go to time is after 6pm, as people are having dinner and have already ridden the attraction. The issue here is that the attraction closes around 8pm or 9pm. If the ride breaks down, they may force you out of the line and close the attraction for the day.
> 
> *Park Opening Attraction Closures*
> Wait times and temp closures do not show up until park opening, but can be delayed as you may see a - instead of a time or temp closure text.
> However, most of the time, if there is a park opening closure it is due to the attraction not being signed off on time of the park opening. If you see the vehicles cycling, it may be best to stay near the attraction and wait for it to open up.
> For example, you get to Peter Pan and the CM says that it is closed and they do not know when it will be open. Yet you see that the vehicles are cycling through. Ignore the CM and stay near the entrance of the queue. Give it 5-10 minutes (the time you would have probably waited anyways) and see if the line opens up. 90% of the time it will open up rather quickly


so whats the plan for Matterhorn on the *Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (with Early Entry) plan now thats its under refurb?*


----------



## DLRExpert

Version 6 said:


> Thanks. You're the best.
> 
> Will you be having different plans for Early Entry with park hopper or without?


Follow the current plans. Not much is different.


----------



## DLRExpert

bibliomac said:


> Thank you! What is the best plan if we want to do SM and PP


Pan first then Space.


----------



## DLRExpert

jordan13402 said:


> so whats the plan for Matterhorn on the *Thrill Ride Plan aka Experiencing Top LL attractions more than once (with Early Entry) plan now thats its under refurb?*


Skip it and move onto the next attraction on the list.


----------



## goofy1954

Saw a video this morning of early entry for Fantasyland. It certainly looked as if you could start with PP and do all five dark rides before the hordes descend.


----------



## DLRExpert

goofy1954 said:


> Saw a video this morning of early entry for Fantasyland. It certainly looked as if you could start with PP and do all five dark rides before the hordes descend.


You can easily for dark rides. Just make sure first is Pan, second Alice, then Snow. After that Toad and Pinn, up to you.


----------



## DLRExpert

Updated DCA Plan 8/9 based on Early Entry.
THERE IS NO EE entrance
MAKE SURE that if you are attending EE that you show up to the main entrances early.
They are letting both EE hotel guests and Normal guests into the park at the same time.
If you arrive late you are going to be far back in line. Ruining your 30 minutes of EE time.

See videos below of how empty it is currently for EE. FYI his attraction strategy is not the greatest.


----------



## Version 6

Thanks again for this...

So for EE with Genie + and Park Hopping, do we just use your Park Hopping plan in post #3 of this thread (but adjust the times forward by half an hour to allow for early entry)?


----------



## DLRExpert

Version 6 said:


> Thanks again for this...
> 
> So for EE with Genie + and Park Hopping, do we just use your Park Hopping plan in post #3 of this thread (but adjust the times forward by half an hour to allow for early entry)?


correct, just follow the order.


----------



## DLRExpert

*UPDATE 8/10 Disneyland*
The amount of EE guests at all attractions is quite low at the official park opening.
So if you are not a EE guest and you are close to the rope, you should be able to still get on Pan rather quickly.
Same goes with a non-EE guest and Space Mountain as the first attraction.

If non-EE guests are far back from rope then follow the plans listed.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

How are they handling people who want to queue for RSR or Rise during EE? Since RSR was closed during the video at park opening I couldn’t tell.


----------



## DLRExpert

DisneylandFan22 said:


> How are they handling people who want to queue for RSR or Rise during EE? Since RSR was closed during the video at park opening I couldn’t tell.


Racers was closed again today at park opening. Has not been open at park opening since EE started.


----------



## Version 6

DisneylandFan22 said:


> How are they handling people who want to queue for RSR or Rise during EE? Since RSR was closed during the video at park opening I couldn’t tell.



From what I can tell from several insta stories, they seem to have a holding area off to the side where they are allowing people to queue for RSR before regular rope droppers.


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

DisneylandFan22 said:


> How are they handling people who want to queue for RSR or Rise during EE? Since RSR was closed during the video at park opening I couldn’t tell.


I was wondering the same thing.

I'm heading to DLR and DCA soon.  My family is staying at DLH.  We plan to use EE.  I was thinking that if we rode attractions in Fantasyland, would it make sense for EE folks to queue at or near the Big Thunder Trail that abuts Fantasyland (i.e. Red Rose Tavern and Casey Junior area) to head towards GE and RISE.


----------



## LisL

We tried this on Monday.  There is a gate that was closed just past RRT so you can't get very far towards Star Wars land. We attempted SM but it was down, then did SW and then PP and were about 2 minutes after 8:00 getting to the gate (which I assumed had been opened at 8:00). It was not a crowded walk much of the way to Rise, but once we encountered the people coming in from the other ways it was madness. Not sure if we would have beaten them if we had been at the gate at 8:00.  When we got there it was a 40 minute wait, again probably would have been shorter if we had been at the Fantasy Land gate right at 8:00.  Then, of course, the ride broke down and we spent an extra 40 minutes waiting. It did come back up so we were glad we waited, we were in the inside part so had seats and air-conditioning, so it was better than waiting again in the afternoon, as much of that like is in the hot sun.


----------



## Jaina

Following along to see peoples' experiences. I will be soloing this weekend (Sat from 10 am-ish to Monday at noon-ish and wondering how EE is impacting rope drop.


----------



## DLRExpert

Rise EE update after talking with Plaid CM and Casey Jr CM.
There is a"rope drop" entrance to GE and Rise over by Casey Jr.

You don't have to line up near the Frontierlland entrance.

Which means you should be able to get to Rise first.

Saw this image on twitter. EE people lining up to get Rise when park opens.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

DLRExpert said:


> Rise EE update after talking with Plaid CM and Casey Jr CM.
> There is a"rope drop" entrance to GE and Rise over by Casey Jr.
> 
> You don't have to line up near the Frontierlland entrance.
> 
> Which means you should be able to get to Rise first.


Best to line up there right at 7:30 AM or do you think you could ride PP then SM and still get there in time to be towards the front?


----------



## DLRExpert

DisneylandFan22 said:


> Best to line up there right at 7:30 AM or do you think you could ride PP then SM and still get there in time to be towards the front?


EE is not that busy. I say as long as you get to that area a few minutes before park opening you should be fine.


----------



## Jrog92

DLRExpert said:


> Rise EE update after talking with Plaid CM and Casey Jr CM.
> There is a"rope drop" entrance to GE and Rise over by Casey Jr.
> 
> You don't have to line up near the Frontierlland entrance.
> 
> Which means you should be able to get to Rise first.


How is it faster? Isn't it just as far to Rise as the Frontierland entrance? Also, aren't you blocked from getting into Fantasyland until rope drop?


----------



## DLRExpert

Jrog92 said:


> How is it faster? Isn't it just as far to Rise as the Frontierland entrance? Also, aren't you blocked from getting into Fantasyland until rope drop?


EE means Early Entry. Fantasyland is open during EE.


----------



## Jrog92

DLRExpert said:


> EE means Early Entry. Fantasyland is open during EE.


Thank you, totally missed that!


----------



## mjmcnns

Just wondering what the rational of the time advice on these two items si?

_Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am.
Note: REMEMBER to keep an eye on that Rise of the Resistance ILL return time, again you want a return time after 11am._


----------



## Blue32

I assume the advice of trying to RD Peter Pan is now obsolete? Has anyone tried to do Pan first (without access to EE) now that EE has started again and at DL every morning? Just wondering what kind of a wait would be expected in doing it first and if we would be better off putting it off until later in the day or the evening....


----------



## goofy1954

Blue32 said:


> I assume the advice of trying to RD Peter Pan is now obsolete? Has anyone tried to do Pan first (without access to EE) now that EE has started again and at DL every morning? Just wondering what kind of a wait would be expected in doing it first and if we would be better off putting it off until later in the day or the evening....


I saw a recent video for early entry that showed no lines at any of the Fantasyland dark rides. The early entry numbers seem pretty small, so I'd be surprised if most of the on-property guests aren't pretty much done with PP by the time regular rope-droppers get there.
Does anyone have more firsthand experience from last week?


----------



## Blue32

goofy1954 said:


> I saw a recent video for early entry that showed no lines at any of the Fantasyland dark rides. The early entry numbers seem pretty small, so I'd be surprised if most of the on-property guests aren't pretty much done with PP by the time regular rope-droppers get there.
> Does anyone have more firsthand experience from last week?


I thought this might be the case, but I also considered that PP might be the exception.


----------



## DLRExpert

mjmcnns said:


> Just wondering what the rational of the time advice on these two items si?
> 
> _Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am.
> Note: REMEMBER to keep an eye on that Rise of the Resistance ILL return time, again you want a return time after 11am._


You can choose anytime you like. My rational was trying to be near the areas you will be at during that time.

Fantasyland pretty much completed within the first 45 minutes or park opening.

Adventureland, Frontierland, New Orleans Square, Critter Country, and Galaxy's Edge attractions call all be completed by or just after lunch time if planned correctly.

Early afternoon for Tomorrowland or take a break back at the hotel and come back for Tomorrowland in the evening.


----------



## DLRExpert

Blue32 said:


> I assume the advice of trying to RD Peter Pan is now obsolete? Has anyone tried to do Pan first (without access to EE) now that EE has started again and at DL every morning? Just wondering what kind of a wait would be expected in doing it first and if we would be better off putting it off until later in the day or the evening....


Originally covered on post #172 and shared on the original post.
*UPDATE 8/10 Disneyland*
The amount of EE guests at all attractions is quite low at the official park opening.
So if you are not a EE guest and you are close to the rope, you should be able to still get on Pan rather quickly.
Same goes with a non-EE guest and Space Mountain as the first attraction.

If non-EE guests are far back from rope (like image below) then follow the plans listed.


----------



## Jaina

DLRExpert said:


> Originally covered on post #172 and shared on the original post.
> *UPDATE 8/10 Disneyland*
> The amount of EE guests at all attractions is quite low at the official park opening.
> So if you are not a EE guest and you are close to the rope, you should be able to still get on Pan rather quickly.
> Same goes with a non-EE guest and Space Mountain as the first attraction.
> 
> If non-EE guests are far back from rope then follow the plans listed.


I found the same thing when I rope dropped Disneyland (front of the center crowd) Sunday and California Adventure Monday (back-ish of the Hollywood crowd). I got on PP (with purposeful walking) within 11 minutes and on Guardians just as quick if not more quickly than I would have with a normal rope drop. Part of this is that the line/ride was already up and running, and sometimes that causes some delay. I was still happy with both rope drop mornings, personally. It wasn't a problem for me that people were already in the park, since lines were still super low. Maybe even better, since many had gotten those rides (fantasyland, etc.) out of the way already.


----------



## DLRExpert

*Update 8/16*
Adding Disneyland Super EE Plan to first post, Includes plan to ride Space Mountain, Peter Pan, and Rise of the Resistance.


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

I just returned from Disneyland.  My family did EE on Saturday - Monday (August 13 - August 15).  The crowds are minimal.  So non-resort guests that are RD are not going to experience a heavy crowd when the park fully opens to all.

At DL, our family headed to Fantasyland and were able to ride just about every attraction within the 30 minutes.  We also snagged a photopass picture in front of the castle with basically no crowds walking past us.  I thought that was pretty awesome too because its just my family and the castle.  One thing I would note about EE and Fantasyland.  There is a pretty sizable group waiting next to Red Rose Tavern to enter through that gate and go to GE or Frontierland.  So, if your trying to use EE as a head start to GE and do RISE or MFSR, then be aware that you may want to start to queue there after a few Fantasyland rides to get to the front of that holding gate.  I didn't try to do this, but I'm thinking that if you were able to be one of the first people in the park for EE, you could walk-on to PPF and ALICE and still be able one of the first folks queued at the Red Rose Tavern for GE.

At DCA, our family did Soarin' and then the kids did Incredicoaster.  That's all we were able to get too, because the length of the rides are so much longer in DCA you just don't get as many attractions in.  My family did Webslingers on Friday afternoon, and my family liked the attractions but didn't love the attraction so we went to Soarin.  No one was at Soarin and so therefore I am guessing that what little crowds were using EE were at WEB.

Everyone (EE folks and non-EE folks) queue at the tapstiles/gates.  I cannot stress this enough.  You should get to the security like you would be rope dropping the parks.  Get there early and get to the front of the queues.  If you do this, you can maximize your time in the park with very low crowds.  Although it still seemingly makes more sense to me that EE guests have specific gates to queue and enter, I felt like Disney did a pretty good job of funneling the resort guests towards the locations where your reservations can be checked for EE.  While walking to the CMs for EE check-in, I had my Disneyland App open with our reservation information and my families names of four people.  I just told the CM that this was my family and they waived us through.  I don't recall showing a room key and I only showed my app information.

May the force be with you.


----------



## squirrels17

Another data point for EE: was in the park at 0728, went straight to space and got right on, then went straight to Peter Pan and waiting >15 min in line, still in line as of 0800. I don’t think it’s possible to do the big 3 today (space, pan, RoR).


----------



## cinder-ellah

oops, sorry if this is posted in the wrong place.    Feel free to delete is necessary .
Last week Thurs 8/11 with EE we walked with purpose to PP.  My 15 yr old GD was 1st inline and I was 2nd.  That was a fun exhilarating way to start the day !   By the time we got off the ride the line was starting to fill in but on the app still said 5 min wait.  Side note we've been fortunate to meet up with WonkaKid last Dec and do a true RD for PP.  Now that took my breath away.  So fun !  Back to EE .... after PP we went to ST, Buzz, Nemo. Nemo did extend our time past 8am. SM was  temporarily closed.  On Buzz I actually had a nano second of being 10th place, not really all that much of high score.  By the time I pushed the button to register my low, low 111,116  10th place score, I got out scored by 118,100, lol.   All in all it was great fun.     We got those rides accomplished by 8am.  After RD watching the app in the 8am hour Fantasyland rides seemed steady at 5 min waits, PP went to 20 - 40 minutes.


----------



## DLRExpert

Update 8/19
EE has changed Rope Drop Location at DCA.

Still have the Rope Drop locations near the Carthay Circle and Hollywoodland.
The rope drop area near the Little Mermaid is no more and now closer to Buena Vista St. leading towards Soarin and Grizzly River.
View attachment 695331


----------



## DisneylandFan22

squirrels17 said:


> Another data point for EE: was in the park at 0728, went straight to space and got right on, then went straight to Peter Pan and waiting >15 min in line, still in line as of 0800. I don’t think it’s possible to do the big 3 today (space, pan, RoR).


What if you did it in reverse- PP, SM, and then queue at the gate for Rise?


----------



## DLRExpert

DisneylandFan22 said:


> What if you did it in reverse- PP, SM, and then queue at the gate for Rise?


15 minutes is pretty long for PP during EE. I am assuming it was down earlier or other attractions were down during that time.


----------



## crazycatlady

If we went on WS and Guardians during EE, would we have time to get a good spot for RSR or do those two rides take up too much time? Where do the EE people wait to get a head start towards RSR?


----------



## squirrels17

DLRExpert said:


> 15 minutes is pretty long for PP during EE. I am assuming it was down earlier or other attractions were down during that time.


I didn’t check the app before we got in line for PP yesterday so I don’t know for sure whether it was down. However, today I did check and nothing was down but the same thing happened - PP had 15 min wait by 0743.  But this time, we instead went straight to PP and got right on, then did dumbo, Alice, Snow White, toad, and then got on space right before 8. We didn’t try for RoR today (still down as of 0850). But if we did want to try for it, I think the only possible way to do the big 3 is PP first, then space, then get in line for RoR. More walking but PP gets too long too fast to not do it first. Maybe Matterhorn refurb has something to do with it?


----------



## DLRExpert

crazycatlady said:


> If we went on WS and Guardians during EE, would we have time to get a good spot for RSR or do those two rides take up too much time? Where do the EE people wait to get a head start towards RSR?


You will more than likely cut it close with doing WS and then Guardians during EE before Racers. 

Maters usually better second ride as it is a quick loader and close to Racers entrance.

Guardians better ride for after Racers especially if you are one of the first on Racers.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

DLRExpert said:


> You will more than likely cut it close with doing WS and then Guardians during EE before Racers.
> 
> Maters usually better second ride as it is a quick loader and close to Racers entrance.
> 
> Guardians better ride for after Racers especially if you are one of the first on Racers.


How are they handling lining up for RSR at EE?


----------



## DLRExpert

DisneylandFan22 said:


> How are they handling lining up for RSR at EE?


Just head to the Racers entrance


----------



## DLRExpert

squirrels17 said:


> I didn’t check the app before we got in line for PP yesterday so I don’t know for sure whether it was down. However, today I did check and nothing was down but the same thing happened - PP had 15 min wait by 0743.  But this time, we instead went straight to PP and got right on, then did dumbo, Alice, Snow White, toad, and then got on space right before 8. We didn’t try for RoR today (still down as of 0850). But if we did want to try for it, I think the only possible way to do the big 3 is PP first, then space, then get in line for RoR. More walking but PP gets too long too fast to not do it first. Maybe Matterhorn refurb has something to do with it?


Great insight.
Today 8/21 Pan was down during EE.
As mentioned in my original post the goal is to be at the EE Gate for Rise by 750am (or 10 minute before park opening).
So if you go Space then Pan, Pan then Space, or any other plan, if your goal is to ride Rise at park opening you should be at the gate by 750am.

For example, you get off of Space Mountain by 740am. You get to the entrance of Pan by 745am, and Pan shows a 10 minute wait. It is probably best to skip Pan and ride something like Toad, Snow, Pinocchio, that will probably have a walk on wait. You just want to make sure you are waiting at the Rise gate as close to 750am as you can.

Just note that it is common for Rise to be down at park opening.

I updated the original post to share more insight and information.


----------



## msbatchelor5

Would your Disneyland plan with EE change once Haunted Mansion Holiday opens?


----------



## DLRExpert

msbatchelor5 said:


> Would your Disneyland plan with EE change once Haunted Mansion Holiday opens?


If you are using LL for Mansion Holiday book when you are ready to ride.


----------



## katyringo

Do you think this pan could work?

We will have EE. I'd like to start with PP and fantasyland rides, and move on over to tomorrow land space mountain, etc.  We then have a plaza inn breakfast reservation for 10:40. We have lightsaber building reservations for 12:45.. so I want to try and watch for Rise ILL from 1-2 ish and smugglers around that time too. Think that's a good plan? We will have genie + and planned to buy Rise.


----------



## DLRExpert

katyringo said:


> Do you think this pan could work?
> 
> We will have EE. I'd like to start with PP and fantasyland rides, and move on over to tomorrow land space mountain, etc.  We then have a plaza inn breakfast reservation for 10:40. We have lightsaber building reservations for 12:45.. so I want to try and watch for Rise ILL from 1-2 ish and smugglers around that time too. Think that's a good plan? We will have genie + and planned to buy Rise.



MAKE SURE you get to the entrance by 7am.
They should be letting in just before 730am.
730am-755am: Follow this order. Pan, Alice, Dumbo, Toad (Toad may be pushing it). You can add Pin and Snow if time permits but your goal is to be heading to Tomorrowland by 755am. You want to be in line for Space Mountain just before the park opens.
Then after Space. Nemo Subs then jump over to Jungle Cruise, Indy, and Pirates.
If you still have time before breakfast, Splash before 10am


----------



## Markonefive

So what is the best plan for non-EE for next week (Aug 30-Sept 2), where we want to ensure we get the best rides in Fantasyland, plus the main attractions using LL?  I'm inclined to just do as many as we can in Fantasyland (hoping not too many EE that day) in that 8 am to 9 pm hour (except Peter Pan), maybe BTMR without LL, Splash without LL, while starting to stack our LL for Galaxy's Edge and ILL later in the am, for other attractions.  Maybe try to get Jungle Cruise and Pirates before lunch?  LL for Indiana Jones later in the day, as well as Buzz, Autopia, maybe Space or Star Tours.  Also trying to minimize too much back and forth through the park.


----------



## DLRExpert

Markonefive said:


> So what is the best plan for non-EE for next week (Aug 30-Sept 2), where we want to ensure we get the best rides in Fantasyland, plus the main attractions using LL?  I'm inclined to just do as many as we can in Fantasyland (hoping not too many EE that day) in that 8 am to 9 pm hour (except Peter Pan), maybe BTMR without LL, Splash without LL, while starting to stack our LL for Galaxy's Edge and ILL later in the am, for other attractions.  Maybe try to get Jungle Cruise and Pirates before lunch?  LL for Indiana Jones later in the day, as well as Buzz, Autopia, maybe Space or Star Tours.  Also trying to minimize too much back and forth through the park.


From my first post on this thread...

*Fantasyland Plan (without Early Entry)*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am: They will start to let guests into Main Street at this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
_Note: While at Rope Drop purchase your Genie+, but keep an eye out for a return time for Rise of the Resistance after 11am._
8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk to the right side of the castle and follow the path towards the Matterhorn but stay to your left and ride Alice in Wonderland first.
815am-835am: Second ride will be Dumbo, then Mr. Toad, finally choose between Snow White or Pinocchio. GOAL is to be out of Fantasyland before 835am.
835am-945am: Ride the Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, then Haunted Mansion(If it is Mansion Holiday season, go to Mansion first and then Pirates OR if you only have interest in experiencing MH once just book and use LL when ready to ride).
_Note: Book your first LL, Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, you are looking for a return time after 10am._
945am-1015am: Ride Splash Mountain without LL. Ride Winnie the Pooh.
After 10am you are going to use the LL for Falcon, and then ILL for Rise. Mix in Lightning Lane attractions with non-LL attractions.
*REMEMBER get your next LL as soon as you scan your current LL ticket. You can use your LL 5 minutes before and up 15 minute after your posted return time.*


----------



## Jack_Burton

I posted this in a hotel thread earlier and I think it might belong over here but I can post it elsewhere if advised. Apologize in advance for all the questions. We're doing our first family Disney vacation over this upcoming Labor Day wknd. I've been putting off a Disney trip for 14 years but 4 kids later and our oldest already aging out with his high school attitude, time is not on our side.

We're staying at the GC and trying to figure out how to maximize EE along with rope drop/LL/ILL with a daily plan/strategy. We'll have Genie+ but I still don't think I know the difference between LL and ILL.  They seem one in the same just that ILL cost extra for each use? Also, had a few questions or looking for some sort of ballpark plan/itinerary to start with since we're not familiar with the layout of the parks. 

The kids are all huge Star Wars and Marvel fans so we wanted to knock those out for sure along with the main "must dos" on our short trip. We have 3 park days with hopper tix, Fri/Sat/Sun (9/2-9/4). The current plan is to start at DL on Fri, CA on Sat and DL on Sunday going back and forth. 

On Friday, does it make sense to use EE and knock out a couple of the big rides in Tomorrowland (Space Mountain & Star Tours) and still have enough time to get over to the Galaxy's Edge entrance via Fantasyland to get ahead of the rope drop crowd? I've had others tell us we wouldn't have time to knock out a couple of rides before we needed to be over there and to just start there but I feel like we're wasting our EE if we go straight to GE when we can still use Genie+ for ROTR and Smugglers. The additional "must dos" at DL we've been advised are Space Mountain, Star Tours, Indiana Jones, Big Thunder, Its a Small World, Pirates and Haunted Mansion. We're open to any other suggestions as well but that's just the common ones mentioned. We also signed up for light saber/droid building along with an Oga's reservation.

For our day starting in CA on Sat, original plan was to use EE and head straight to GOTG, Web Slingers and/or RSR. Idea was head straight to Web Slingers or GOTG to get a couple of rides in with EE and then use ILL for RSR? I also read on other threads suggesting instead to head straight to RSR to knock that out. Wasn't sure about the CA "must dos" along with the Marvel ones other than Incredicoaster and Grizzly maybe? Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I think our original plan with the day selection was that Galaxy's Edge and the other main DL rides wouldn't be as crowded on a Friday morning, especially with EE but I think I can switch our CA start day to Fri if that makes more sense but I assume Saturday at Galaxy's Edge and all of DL would be much more crowded. Seems we have less rides we'll do at CA as well, so maybe Saturday will be fine.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## DLRExpert

Jack_Burton said:


> I posted this in a hotel thread earlier and I think it might belong over here but I can post it elsewhere if advised. Apologize in advance for all the questions. We're doing our first family Disney vacation over this upcoming Labor Day wknd. I've been putting off a Disney trip for 14 years but 4 kids later and our oldest already aging out with his high school attitude, time is not on our side.
> 
> We're staying at the GC and trying to figure out how to maximize EE along with rope drop/LL/ILL with a daily plan/strategy. We'll have Genie+ but I still don't think I know the difference between LL and ILL.  They seem one in the same just that ILL cost extra for each use? Also, had a few questions or looking for some sort of ballpark plan/itinerary to start with since we're not familiar with the layout of the parks.
> 
> The kids are all huge Star Wars and Marvel fans so we wanted to knock those out for sure along with the main "must dos" on our short trip. We have 3 park days with hopper tix, Fri/Sat/Sun (9/2-9/4). The current plan is to start at DL on Fri, CA on Sat and DL on Sunday going back and forth.
> 
> On Friday, does it make sense to use EE and knock out a couple of the big rides in Tomorrowland (Space Mountain & Star Tours) and still have enough time to get over to the Galaxy's Edge entrance via Fantasyland to get ahead of the rope drop crowd? I've had others tell us we wouldn't have time to knock out a couple of rides before we needed to be over there and to just start there but I feel like we're wasting our EE if we go straight to GE when we can still use Genie+ for ROTR and Smugglers. The additional "must dos" at DL we've been advised are Space Mountain, Star Tours, Indiana Jones, Big Thunder, Its a Small World, Pirates and Haunted Mansion. We're open to any other suggestions as well but that's just the common ones mentioned. We also signed up for light saber/droid building along with an Oga's reservation.
> 
> For our day starting in CA on Sat, original plan was to use EE and head straight to GOTG, Web Slingers and/or RSR. Idea was head straight to Web Slingers or GOTG to get a couple of rides in with EE and then use ILL for RSR? I also read on other threads suggesting instead to head straight to RSR to knock that out. Wasn't sure about the CA "must dos" along with the Marvel ones other than Incredicoaster and Grizzly maybe? Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I think our original plan with the day selection was that Galaxy's Edge and the other main DL rides wouldn't be as crowded on a Friday morning, especially with EE but I think I can switch our CA start day to Fri if that makes more sense but I assume Saturday at Galaxy's Edge and all of DL would be much more crowded. Seems we have less rides we'll do at CA as well, so maybe Saturday will be fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Make sure you get to the park entrances by 7am, no later than 710am.

*Disneyland*
Time your LL for Falcon, ILL for Rise, and reservations to happen all around the same time. It can be kind of a drag to walk back and forth to GE throughout the day.
Based on your must do's I would skip Star  Tours during EE. The line is usually short for most of the day and you will have LL on top of that.
Space is fine as your EE attraction, depending on time maybe add Buzz or Astro Orbiter before park opening. At park opening I would do Thunder first, then Indy, then Mansion Holiday, and Pirates

Take a noon break back at hotel (nap, pool, swim, eat) and come back to park at night. Collect LLs while back at the hotel so you can use them back in the park at night. 

When you come back you can focus most of your time in Tomorrowland.

*DCA*
WS first (in my opinion not worth the ILL cost), then depending on time you can do Mater's (Guardians will take too long), but you want to be in line for Racers 5-10 minutes before official park opening. After Racers then go to Guardians. Your GOAL is to be heading towards Pixar Pier by 835am.
Then Pixar Pier order is... Toy Story, grab LL for Incredicoaster, Pal Around, Inside Out, Goofy, then whatever else in PP until your Incredicoaster LL is about to expire, Then use LL for Incredicoaster, ride Mermaid next LL Soarin, then LL for Grizzly .
Park all but done, take break, collect LLs for DL for when you park hop later.


----------



## Jack_Burton

DLRExpert said:


> Make sure you get to the park entrances by 7am, no later than 710am.
> 
> *Disneyland*
> Time your LL for Falcon, ILL for Rise, and reservations to happen all around the same time. It can be kind of a drag to walk back and forth to GE throughout the day.
> Based on your must do's I would skip Star  Tours during EE. The line is usually short for most of the day and you will have LL on top of that.
> Space is fine as your EE attraction, depending on time maybe add Buzz or Astro Orbiter before park opening. At park opening I would do Thunder first, then Indy, then Mansion Holiday, and Pirates
> 
> Take a noon break back at hotel (nap, pool, swim, eat) and come back to park at night. Collect LLs while back at the hotel so you can use them back in the park at night.
> 
> When you come back you can focus most of your time in Tomorrowland.
> 
> *DCA*
> WS first (in my opinion not worth the ILL cost), then depending on time you can do Mater's (Guardians will take too long), but you want to be in line for Racers 5-10 minutes before official park opening. After Racers then go to Guardians. Your GOAL is to be heading towards Pixar Pier by 835am.
> Then Pixar Pier order is... Toy Story, grab LL for Incredicoaster, Pal Around, Inside Out, Goofy, then whatever else in PP until your Incredicoaster LL is about to expire, Then use LL for Incredicoaster, ride Mermaid next LL Soarin, then LL for Grizzly .
> Park all but done, take break, collect LLs for DL for when you park hop later.


This is great, thank you.  So you're saying pick something for EE and then head over to Thunder, Indy, etc..around park opening and don't bother with GE rides till after lunch?  Or were you saying during EE or while knocking out Thunder, Indy, etc.., go ahead and make LL/ILL reservations for Falcon and Rise and head there after?

I probably should have mentioned my kids ages were 7, 9, 13, 14 and they love all Pixar stuff, not just marvel/star wars.  I wasn't sure if they were too old for some of the "younger kid" rides outside of what I listed but that's good to know if you think they'll be fine for Toy Story, Buzz, etc..


----------



## DLRExpert

Jack_Burton said:


> This is great, thank you.  So you're saying pick something for EE and then head over to Thunder, Indy, etc..around park opening and don't bother with GE rides till after lunch?  Or were you saying during EE or while knocking out Thunder, Indy, etc.., go ahead and make LL/ILL reservations for Falcon and Rise and head there after?
> 
> I probably should have mentioned my kids ages were 7, 9, 13, 14 and they love all Pixar stuff, not just marvel/star wars.  I wasn't sure if they were too old for some of the "younger kid" rides outside of what I listed but that's good to know if you think they'll be fine for Toy Story, Buzz, etc..


Not mentioned was the the idea of *FISHING* for the Multiple Experience Pass. That is what I would do first and not book a LL until I absolutely have to.

I usually book my LL and ILL for Falcon and Rise for a return time around 11am-12pm. However, you should try to book around the time of your reservations in Galaxy's Edge.

Most people like the Buzz and TSMM attractions because there is some competition in it.


----------



## RealJulsie

This is all such helpful information. Question… I keep seeing people say to arrive at the turnstiles to the parks by 7-7:10 for early entry (if park opens at 8). Don’t the security gates from the Disney hotels to downtown Disney open at 7, so realistically it’s not possible to get to the turnstiles by 7? We’re going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel and I’m trying to figure out what time we should get to security.


----------



## DLRExpert

RealJulsie said:


> This is all such helpful information. Question… I keep seeing people say to arrive at the turnstiles to the parks by 7-7:10 for early entry (if park opens at 8). Don’t the security gates from the Disney hotels to downtown Disney open at 7, so realistically it’s not possible to get to the turnstiles by 7? We’re going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel and I’m trying to figure out what time we should get to security.


In some instances the security gates for the hotels open just before 7am. It is more about getting to and through security fast. If EE is important and you want to get the most out of it, you will need to to be one of the first at the entrance gates.


----------



## RealJulsie

DLRExpert said:


> In some instances the security gates for the hotels open just before 7am. It is more about getting to and through security fast. If EE is important and you want to get the most out of it, you will need to to be one of the first at the entrance gates.


Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just completed first DL trip. Had a great time!!

Rope drop stsrategy that worked amazingly well for us at DCA was Soarin’ followed by Pixar Pier as most headed towards Cars or Avengers.

In 75 mins we did:
- Soarin
- Incredicoaster x 2 (LL)
- Toy Story Mania x 2
- pal-a-around (swinging)
- Silly Swings
- Jumpin Jellyfish


----------



## Markonefive

scrappinginontario said:


> Just completed first DL trip. Had a great time!!
> 
> Rope drop stsrategy that worked amazingly well for us at DCA was Soarin’ followed by Pixar Pier as most headed towards Cars or Avengers.
> 
> In 75 mins we did:
> - Soarin
> - Incredicoaster x 2 (LL)
> - Toy Story Mania x 2
> - pal-a-around (swinging)
> - Silly Swings
> - Jumpin Jellyfish


Well played.  Sounds like you didn't have to use Lightning Lane.   Our plan next Tuesday is go right to TSM, followed by Incredicoaster and Pixar Pal non-swinging, a few runs on Grizzly and then use LL for Soarin.  A few other attractions, mid day break, Animation Academy and Avengers in PM (no one cares about web slingers in our group), and try to time Cars Land for nighttime with ILL followed b WoC.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Markonefive said:


> Well played.  Sounds like you didn't have to use Lightning Lane.   Our plan next Tuesday is go right to TSM, followed by Incredicoaster and Pixar Pal non-swinging, a few runs on Grizzly and then use LL for Soarin.  A few other attractions, mid day break, Animation Academy and Avengers in PM (no one cares about web slingers in our group), and try to time Cars Land for nighttime with ILL followed b WoC.


Not sure about the members of your party but if they’re eligible, single rider worked wonderfully for us for Web Slingers and Radiator Spring Racers.

The first time we ride Racers we waited almost 90 mins in the standby line. The single that joined us waited 10!! We rode it 4 more times during our trip waiting 10 mins or less each time even though standby queue was 90ish mins each time!!


----------



## Markonefive

is Web Slingers scary with the mini spiders and all?  Thanks for the single rider idea.  I might go on it on my own using single per your suggestion and recon it for the rest of our party, who would want to all go together, I think.


----------



## starlite_

Markonefive said:


> is Web Slingers scary with the mini spiders and all?  Thanks for the single rider idea.  I might go on it on my own using single per your suggestion and recon it for the rest of our party, who would want to all go together, I think.


They are robot spiders. Honestly they are cute. (I dislike real spiders too)


----------



## Ladyslug

Here's an example of what the robot spiders look like (from one of our Avengers Campus Magic Shots, but they look basically the same in the Webslingers ride).  Hope this helps.


----------



## NorCalDisFan

There seems like an update regarding EE. This is a log of my family today morning. Hope this helps.

As guests of DLH, my family left the hotel at 6:45 AM for EE. The bag check station to Disney downtown was not yet open at that time so 100s people were lined up. The station was open right after 7 am. Walked to the DL main entrance but the entrance was not open at 7:15 AM and there were alreday hundreds people waiting.  In my line there are 30s people and the entrance was open a couple of mins after 7:30am. We were disappointed since we were not able to start to ride on a first ride at 7:30am sharply but we were lucky today afterwards. We finished Space Mountain at 7:50 am with almost no wait even though app said 10 mins wait, and walked to the waiting gate to Rise near dumbo at 7:55 am. There’re about 100 people. The door opened right after 8:00 am and power walked to the Rise competing each group. At gate the app said 45 mins wait but there seemed no wait We just kept walking inside the building to the ride. Finished at 8:30am and then big thunder(10 mins wait) indiana jones(opened right before we arrived), splash mountain(10mins wait per app), winnie the pooh (5mins wait), hunted mansion (opened around 10:00am, we joined the line right at the time). so all done before 10:30am and then had lunch and back to the hotel for chilling due to too hot today.


----------



## katyringo

NorCalDisFan said:


> There seems like an update regarding EE. This is a log of my family today morning. Hope this helps.
> 
> As guests of DLH, my family left the hotel at 6:45 AM for EE. The bag check station to Disney downtown was not yet open at that time so 100s people were lined up. The station was open right after 7 am. Walked to the DL main entrance but the entrance was not open at 7:15 AM and there were alreday hundreds people waiting.  In my line there are 30s people and the entrance was open a couple of mins after 7:30am. We were disappointed since we were not able to start to ride on a first ride at 7:30am sharply but we were lucky today afterwards. We finished Space Mountain at 7:50 am with almost no wait even though app said 10 mins wait, and walked to the waiting gate to Rise near dumbo at 7:55 am. There’re about 100 people. The door opened right after 8:00 am and power walked to the Rise competing each group. At gate the app said 45 mins wait but there seemed no wait We just kept walking inside the building to the ride. Finished at 8:30am and then big thunder(10 mins wait) indiana jones(opened right before we arrived), splash mountain(10mins wait per app), winnie the pooh (5mins wait), hunted mansion (opened around 10:00am, we joined the line right at the time). so all done before 10:30am and then had lunch and back to the hotel for chilling due to too hot today.


So you went to the turnstiles from the DTD side and when you arrive people were already lined up? Was this because harbor side security had already opened?


----------



## DLRExpert

NorCalDisFan said:


> There seems like an update regarding EE. This is a log of my family today morning. Hope this helps.
> 
> As guests of DLH, my family left the hotel at 6:45 AM for EE. The bag check station to Disney downtown was not yet open at that time so 100s people were lined up. The station was open right after 7 am. Walked to the DL main entrance but the entrance was not open at 7:15 AM and there were alreday hundreds people waiting.  In my line there are 30s people and the entrance was open a couple of mins after 7:30am. We were disappointed since we were not able to start to ride on a first ride at 7:30am sharply but we were lucky today afterwards. We finished Space Mountain at 7:50 am with almost no wait even though app said 10 mins wait, and walked to the waiting gate to Rise near dumbo at 7:55 am. There’re about 100 people. The door opened right after 8:00 am and power walked to the Rise competing each group. At gate the app said 45 mins wait but there seemed no wait We just kept walking inside the building to the ride. Finished at 8:30am and then big thunder(10 mins wait) indiana jones(opened right before we arrived), splash mountain(10mins wait per app), winnie the pooh (5mins wait), hunted mansion (opened around 10:00am, we joined the line right at the time). so all done before 10:30am and then had lunch and back to the hotel for chilling due to too hot today.


I already did this, but I HIGHLY recommend that Disney hotel guests complain to the hotel that they no longer have a Early Entry Only entrance open. You really have to be there early in order to get close to the front of the entrance to maximize your EE time.
Not sure why Disney is not doing it as they did it before with Magic Mornings.


----------



## dieumeye

DLRExpert said:


> I already did this, but I HIGHLY recommend that Disney hotel guests complain to the hotel that they no longer have a Early Entry Only entrance open. You really have to be there early in order to get close to the front of the entrance to maximize your EE time.
> Not sure why Disney is not doing it as they did it before with Magic Mornings.


Yeah. We got in the long DL Hotel / DTD security line at 6:45. It was 7:21 before we were in a long line at the gate. Gates opened 7:30 and by the time we got thru and walked to the EE checkpoint at Plaza Inn it was 7:42. (And then of course you have to walk to an actual attraction. The 30 minutes disappears really fast!)

If you want to maximize the 30 minutes, you really need to be right at the front of the gate line. Which means being right at the front of the security line and walking quickly through DTD.

They’re promoting the monorail as an EE entrance. It’s easier for Disneyland Hotel guests to get there. If you can catch the first monorail of the day, it might not be a bad option. I never would’ve thought that in the past, but I’d like to hear from somebody who did it.


----------



## DLRExpert

Updated to included Haunted Mansion Holiday and GOTG: Monsters After Dark.


----------



## Jack_Burton

DLRExpert said:


> Updated to included Haunted Mansion Holiday and GOTG: Monsters After Dark.


We were able to do both, really fun. Haunted Mansion was a mad house every day it seemed, no pun intended...Granted, that was the first time at HM, so we had nothing to compare to in the past.


----------



## DumboLover111

dieumeye said:


> They’re promoting the monorail as an EE entrance. It’s easier for Disneyland Hotel guests to get there. If you can catch the first monorail of the day, it might not be a bad option. I never would’ve thought that in the past, but I’d like to hear from somebody who did it.


We are just back from a stay at DLH and can report that the monorail works perfectly as an EE entrance if you get the first one out of the gates. We lined up at the DTD security line around 6:55AM. By 7:10AM, we were in line for the monorail. They started boarding around 7:20AM and it left for the parks at 7:25AM. This meant we were able to bypass the madness at the front gates and waltz right into Tomorrowland at 7:30AM, maximizing our EE time. We did this twice and it worked perfectly both times!


----------



## katyringo

DumboLover111 said:


> We are just back from a stay at DLH and can report that the monorail works perfectly as an EE entrance if you get the first one out of the gates. We lined up at the DTD security line around 6:55AM. By 7:10AM, we were in line for the monorail. They started boarding around 7:20AM and it left for the parks at 7:25AM. This meant we were able to bypass the madness at the front gates and waltz right into Tomorrowland at 7:30AM, maximizing our EE time. We did this twice and it worked perfectly both times!


oooo.... this is helpful.


----------



## dieumeye

DumboLover111 said:


> We are just back from a stay at DLH and can report that the monorail works perfectly as an EE entrance if you get the first one out of the gates. We lined up at the DTD security line around 6:55AM. By 7:10AM, we were in line for the monorail. They started boarding around 7:20AM and it left for the parks at 7:25AM. This meant we were able to bypass the madness at the front gates and waltz right into Tomorrowland at 7:30AM, maximizing our EE time. We did this twice and it worked perfectly both times!


Neat. Under the current system, if they keep rolling the monorail out prior to 7:30, and as long as you catch the first trip, this is likely going to be faster than main gate for DLH and PPH guests going to DL. It's nice to see them actually utilize the monorail for this purpose. For too long the monorail has been slow or inconsistent to open so the advice for EE/rope drop has been to not use it.


----------



## DLRExpert

dieumeye said:


> Neat. Under the current system, if they keep rolling the monorail out prior to 7:30, and as long as you catch the first trip, this is likely going to be faster than main gate for DLH and PPH guests going to DL. It's nice to see them actually utilize the monorail for this purpose. For too long the monorail has been slow or inconsistent to open so the advice for EE/rope drop has been to not use it.


As good as this sounds. I currently wouldn't trust any Disney attraction to open on time or at capacity.

Easier fix is for Disney to offer a special turnstiles at the entrance for EE guests like they used to do and how they currently do at WDW.


----------



## Jack_Burton

We just got back from 4 days at the GC and we used EE a couple of the days at DL and CA along with some strategies suggested over these last 2 pages.  Happy to offer suggestions for anyone with questions.  I can honestly say everything worked out perfect and we were able to ride everything we wanted (except matterhorn which was closed).  We even were able to squeeze in Haunted Mansion the first night of the nightmare before christmas takeover along with catching a Fantasmic show that ended at ~ 9:30pm and still being able to get over to Guardians in CA to ride it before 10 (it was "monsters after dark" in the evenings).  I don't think we waited in a line longer than 15 minutes (Smugglers).  We did stand by for Thunder and it was like 10 minutes (was one of our faves). 

Can provide feedback on dining as well, we went to quite a few places.  We even somehow were able to get into the "secret" room at Lamplight (I had just read about it that day and had no idea it existed under the pier with a steel/safe door.


----------



## MinnesoTristan

I made a *mistake* at Disney California Adventure! Not sure if this is the right thread, so point me in the right direction if not.

My friends wanted to sleep in and have a pool day, and I wanted to be in the park by 3:00 pm since we had Lamplight Lounge at 4:30 pm. We made it to the park by 3:00 pm, rode Soarin, and then made it to Lamplight Lounge by 4:30 pm. So far, so good.

Here's where the mistake happened: after Lamplight Lounge, we decided to go clockwise around Pixar Pier to take advantage of low wait times, instead of doing Cars Land first. We wasted time on Jessie's Critter Carousel, Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind, Pixar Pal-A-Round, and Silly Symphony Swings, when we should have been riding Radiator Springs Racers. This was my mistake, but after Silly Symphony Swings, I was starting to get impatient and we decided to split up. One of my friends and I went on Little Mermaid while the other went to Hollywood Blvd to walk around and take pictures.

We reconvened at Soarin' for a second ride (when we should have rode Radiator Springs Racers instead), before I ventured off on my own to ride Radiator Springs Racers as a single rider. After Radiator Springs Racers, my goal was to ride Luigi's next but it was down.

Then I texted them to ask if they would hold my bag while I went on a water ride, so I met them at Ghirardelli to drop off my bag, and rode Grizzly River Run. Once I got off the water ride, it was basically 10:00 pm and the park was closed. Then when it was time for World of Color, the Disneyland app wasn't working and I was getting crabby.

Don't do what I did! Seven hours is not enough time to do DCA justice, and especially not worth riding spinning rides on a half day. It felt like such a *rookie* mistake.


----------



## Scandie14

Once you scan into the monorail is it like you are in the park? Can you get lightening lanes at that point?


----------



## DLRExpert

Scandie14 said:


> Once you scan into the monorail is it like you are in the park? Can you get lightening lanes at that point?


yes


----------



## NorCalDisFan

katyringo said:


> So you went to the turnstiles from the DTD side and when you arrive people were already lined up? Was this because harbor side security had already opened?



I'm back from the trip.

Last Monday experience was better. We were at 6:40 AM in front of DTD security check and there're 50s people. The check station opened right before 7:00 AM. Walked to the entrance of DCA around at 7:10AM and we were at the second group of a waiting line. I checked if the harbor blvd side security check was open at that time, but it's not. It opened at 7:15AM. Right before 7:30AM the main entrance gate was open and we quickly headed to GOG passing Hollywood blvd side early entry check and took the ride 3 times in a row as we love GOG. For the third ride we managed to enter GOG with headliners of a massive group of rope drop people right after 8:00 AM.


----------



## Chereya

Forgive me, I didn't read through the entire thread yet. Thank you first off to DLRExpert for the very comprehensive first posts chock full of detailed information.
My question is about GotG:MaD and LL. I got a little confused as you mentioned doing LL for this ride twice - in the AM and in the PM after the Halloween theme change over. Does this count as a brand new LL ride once the theming changes?


----------



## DLRExpert

Chereya said:


> Forgive me, I didn't read through the entire thread yet. Thank you first off to DLRExpert for the very comprehensive first posts chock full of detailed information.
> My question is about GotG:MaD and LL. I got a little confused as you mentioned doing LL for this ride twice - in the AM and in the PM after the Halloween theme change over. Does this count as a brand new LL ride once the theming changes?


Normal Guardians and Halloween Guardians is considered 2 separate attractions and are shown separately within the app.

However,  Halloween Guardians becomes available around 11am-12pm. So if you book Guardians in the AM you should be able to easily book an additional LL and a Halloween Guardians LL. Before the Halloween Guardians LL sells out.


----------



## Chereya

DLRExpert said:


> Normal Guardians and Halloween Guardians is considered 2 separate attractions and are show separately within the app.
> 
> However,  Halloween Guardians becomes available around 11am-12pm. Sonif you vook Guardians in the AM you should be able to easily book an additional LL and a Halloween Guardians LL. Before the Halloween Guardians LL sells out.


Gotcha! Thanks for the quick reply back!


----------



## Killer Fish

Quick questions on this?

How are you grabbing a Guardians LL first thing and grabbing the LL for Indiana Jones before 2 hours goes by? I thought you could not book a second until scanning in/2 hour rule. 

Thanks for all of these tips!

*Disneyland Start (non-EE using ILL for WS and Racers)
Fantasyland Plan*
730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
_Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
_*Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. Grab a LL for Guardians first, then purchase a ILL for WS, then a ILL for Racers. The app will automatically choose a return time of 1pm. Your two hour window will start and you can get your next LL at 10am.*_
8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk briskly on the right side of the castle and towards the Matterhorn and ride Alice in Wonderland first
815am-830am: Dumbo and then Mr. Toad. Your goal is to be out of Fantasyland by 830am and walking towards the back of Frontierland and Big Thunder Mountain.
Book your first LL for Indiana Jones Adventure.


----------



## DLRExpert

Killer Fish said:


> Quick questions on this?
> 
> How are you grabbing a Guardians LL first thing and grabbing the LL for Indiana Jones before 2 hours goes by? I thought you could not book a second until scanning in/2 hour rule.
> 
> Thanks for all of these tips!
> 
> *Disneyland Start (non-EE using ILL for WS and Racers)
> Fantasyland Plan*
> 730am: Arrive at the main entrance to Disneyland.
> _Note: It takes about 20-30 minutes to get from Disney parking areas to the main entrance (Disney parking areas open an hour before park opening)._
> 730am-745am: They will start to let guests into Main Street between this time. The goal is get as close to the rope as you can. There is a left, middle, and right of the hub rope area. I usually choose the Tomorrowland side as the Frontierland side can be crowded due to guests going to Rise of the Resistance.
> _*Note: Once settled near the rope, purchase Genie+ on the Disneyland App. Grab a LL for Guardians first, then purchase a ILL for WS, then a ILL for Racers. The app will automatically choose a return time of 1pm. Your two hour window will start and you can get your next LL at 10am.*_
> 8am-815am: Once the rope drops walk briskly on the right side of the castle and towards the Matterhorn and ride Alice in Wonderland first
> 815am-830am: Dumbo and then Mr. Toad. Your goal is to be out of Fantasyland by 830am and walking towards the back of Frontierland and Big Thunder Mountain.
> Book your first LL for Indiana Jones Adventure.


Updating


----------



## Jrog92

DLRExpert said:


> Updating


I also noticed in the Fantasyland without EE plan that you don't mention when to ride Pan?


----------



## DLRExpert

Jrog92 said:


> I also noticed in the Fantasyland without EE plan that you don't mention when to ride Pan?


Fit in Peter Pan when you are okay with the wait time of the ride. Anything 35 minutes or lower is a good time to ride.

I just wouldn't do it if I don't have access to EE. If you are close to the rope line maybe 20 minutes for Pan without EE. However, you can probably finish Alice and Dumbo in the same amount of time.


----------



## katyringo

For folks with EE, specifically coming from DLH, what time should we leave DLH for 730 EE?  what time has security been opening on the DTD side?


----------



## goofy1954

Somebody wrote it opened just before 7 a.m. Does that sound right?


----------



## DLRExpert

katyringo said:


> For folks with EE, specifically coming from DLH, what time should we leave DLH for 730 EE?  what time has security been opening on the DTD side?


be at the security screening area by 645am.


----------



## Version 6

DLRExpert said:


> be at the security screening area by 645am.



So ridiculous that there are no dedicated turnstiles.

So many people will chew up a significant portion of their EE waiting in line to get in with regular rope droppers.


----------



## DLRExpert

Version 6 said:


> So ridiculous that there are no dedicated turnstiles.
> 
> So many people will chew up a significant portion of their EE waiting in line to get in with regular rope droppers.


It is and hopefully they will change things if more hotel guests complain.

However, if you can get to the entrance by 710am you should be ahead of most of the parking structure and lot guests.
Plus they usually open the turnstiles a few minutes before 730am.


----------



## egxflash

Jack_Burton said:


> We were able to do both, really fun. Haunted Mansion was a mad house every day it seemed, no pun intended...Granted, that was the first time at HM, so we had nothing to compare to in the past.


Fortunately Haunted Mansion offers LL but yes, I agree, the lines have been pretty crazy because they just decorated it for Halloween.


----------



## katyringo

How reliable has Racers been lately- as in open at park open? 

I would like to plan our early Entry to hit Web slingers, maybe guardians and then get to racers to line up.. but hasn't it been down a lot first things in the morning recently?


----------



## DLRExpert

katyringo said:


> How reliable has Racers been lately- as in open at park open?
> 
> I would like to plan our early Entry to hit Web slingers, maybe guardians and then get to racers to line up.. but hasn't it been down a lot first things in the morning recently?


Racers is hit or miss.
More than likely will not have time to do both WS and Guardians. At the least you will be cutting it close (both attractions have long preshows).
Better to make sure you get on WS, then get in line for Racers. After the initial park opening surge the wait for Guardians is not to bad for the first 30 minutes and can easily be done after Racers.


----------



## mtemm

Thanks for all of your work posting this!  

I have a one day solo trip in mid November.  I will not be staying on site so no ee but plan to be there by rope drop.  I pre-bought genie+ because my time is limited.  I would love to hit all the fantasyland rides, pirates (2x), haunted mansion (2x), and both Rise of the Resistance and Smugglers run. Indy will be closed so will miss that.  I doubt I will do splash, thunder, space on this trip so am not prioritizing them.  Not sure I care enough about Matterhorn to risk the sore neck.  Lol.  

So my question is how should I tackle things?  Should I still try to head to fantasyland first, or should I head left and do my first pirates and hm (since I want those twice over the course of the day) then head to fantasyland?

I haven’t been to DL in ages, but was just at wdw last month.  Is DL FL mobbed like wdw?


----------



## Osferth

I'm going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel and will be using early entry.  I understand that we will be in the same queues with everyone else for security check and park entrance, but will we also be part of the horde waiting for rope drop once we get inside the park?  How do we get through the crowd and past the ropes prior to park opening, during the early entry period?


----------



## Chereya

Osferth said:


> I'm going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel and will be using early entry.  I understand that we will be in the same queues with everyone else for security check and park entrance, but will we also be part of the horde waiting for rope drop once we get inside the park?  How do we get through the crowd and past the ropes prior to park opening, during the early entry period?


If you're doing EE at Disneyland, you stay to the right past main street and the Plaza Inn heading towards Tomorrow Land. There will be cast members there that you show your room key card to enter.  There's a picture in the 1st post of this thread with EE labeled to the far right.  I didn't do EE on the CA side but I think the EE entry is by Carthay Circle heading towards Avengers/Cars areas.


----------



## Osferth

Thanks Chereya!  And they keep that area clear except for EE guests?


----------



## alleighboo

We are staying at Paradise Pier and planning on using EE. Does anyone have a recommendation for what time we need to be at the front entrance? I don't want to waste any of our 30 minutes if possible! Also is it better to go through security at Downtown Disney entrance or go though GCH? Thanks!


----------



## ionz13

Hi guys,

My wife and daughter are planning to drive down to get to the disney parking garage at the earliest time possible (we have an electric vehicle and need to get one of the chargers b/c we are driving down to San diego after DCA that evening). I understand that the parking garage opens 1 hour prior to park opening, which for our day is 8am park opening and early entry at 7:30am. Does this mean that the garage will open at 6:30? 

Also anyone have input on how difficult/easy it is to get an electric vehicle charger?


----------



## Brandonius

mtemm said:


> Thanks for all of your work posting this!
> 
> I have a one day solo trip in mid November.  I will not be staying on site so no ee but plan to be there by rope drop.  I pre-bought genie+ because my time is limited.  I would love to hit all the fantasyland rides, pirates (2x), haunted mansion (2x), and both Rise of the Resistance and Smugglers run. Indy will be closed so will miss that.  I doubt I will do splash, thunder, space on this trip so am not prioritizing them.  Not sure I care enough about Matterhorn to risk the sore neck.  Lol.
> 
> So my question is how should I tackle things?  Should I still try to head to fantasyland first, or should I head left and do my first pirates and hm (since I want those twice over the course of the day) then head to fantasyland?
> 
> I haven’t been to DL in ages, but was just at wdw last month.  Is DL FL mobbed like wdw?


Pirates and HM are both people eaters - those will be just fine to do mid-morning, late afternoon, or evening.  The lines will look long but move fast.  If you have Genie, that's 1 use on HM.  Still hit Fantasyland first - everything is right next to each other and the rides are shorter.  You'll get MUCH more done in that first hour than if you spend literally 30 minutes in one of the long new Orleans square experiences.

With Rise, for my money either rope drop it (it's a fun experience imo - and you can be pretty certain that it'll be open for your ride since it's coming off of a whole night of maintenance work) or get genie.  Standby is just miserable - breakdowns, Genie slowing it down, and being stuck in those caves the whole time.  Not a fan.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Osferth

I'll be in Fantasyland during the early entry period (7:30 - 8:00 AM).  Is it possible to go from there to Adventureland and queue up for Jungle Cruise or Indiana Jones before 8:00, or is it off limits to early entry people until the park officially opens?


----------



## mtemm

Brandonius said:


> Pirates and HM are both people eaters - those will be just fine to do mid-morning, late afternoon, or evening.  The lines will look long but move fast.  If you have Genie, that's 1 use on HM.  Still hit Fantasyland first - everything is right next to each other and the rides are shorter.  You'll get MUCH more done in that first hour than if you spend literally 30 minutes in one of the long new Orleans square experiences.
> 
> With Rise, for my money either rope drop it (it's a fun experience imo - and you can be pretty certain that it'll be open for your ride since it's coming off of a whole night of maintenance work) or get genie.  Standby is just miserable - breakdowns, Genie slowing it down, and being stuck in those caves the whole time.  Not a fan.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks!  Very helpful.  Rise I will pay for since it’s just me.  Such a fun ride (just did it in wdw last month)!

I need to do some research on what rides have single rider, too.  I have never done a solo trip before and forget about things like that


----------



## DebLovesPooh

dieumeye said:


> Neat. Under the current system, if they keep rolling the monorail out prior to 7:30, and as long as you catch the first trip, this is likely going to be faster than main gate for DLH and PPH guests going to DL. It's nice to see them actually utilize the monorail for this purpose. For too long the monorail has been slow or inconsistent to open so the advice for EE/rope drop has been to not use it.


We are DL newbies and hoping to take advantage of EE as well. We’re staying at the Grand Californian and are very early risers. What is the recommended path for those staying at GC and want to eek out every minute of EE? Should we be trying to use the monorail too or just going through DTD very early, like 6:40? 

Thanks so much!
Deb


----------



## DebLovesPooh

DebLovesPooh said:


> We are DL newbies and hoping to take advantage of EE as well. We’re staying at the Grand Californian and are very early risers. What is the recommended path for those staying at GC and want to eek out every minute of EE? Should we be trying to use the monorail too or just going through DTD very early, like 6:40?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Deb


PS We will be starting 2 mornings in each DL and DCA and would love tips to get to both parks as early as possible. Thanks again!

Deb


----------



## KKB

Head next Tuesday for 1 day hopper w/ BFF.
No EE but will be at DCA at 7am, DL after as Oogie at DCA.
Genie +; willing to pay for ILL if need be.
Have a loose plan.
Been looking at wait times, etc on app at various times of day to familiarize myself.
I notice that RSR& Web do not currently show G+ (930 PST):
Does that mean all G+ have been snagged for the day for those rides?
Thinking Rope drop WS & SR RSR to save ILL
GoG says no G+available—Will more open?
When can we begin to secure G+ for DL fr PM


----------



## dieumeye

DebLovesPooh said:


> We are DL newbies and hoping to take advantage of EE as well. We’re staying at the Grand Californian and are very early risers. What is the recommended path for those staying at GC and want to eek out every minute of EE? Should we be trying to use the monorail too or just going through DTD very early, like 6:40?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Deb


I don’t know if they have been rolling the monorail out early lately or not. Someone with more recent experience will need to share.

The nice thing coming from the Grand Californian into Downtown Disney is that you should be at an advantage over the people coming through the west side security entrance because that services the Disneyland Hotel, Paradise Pier Hotel, and anyone else staying off site that walks to that security entrance.

So you should use the DL main gate instead of the monorail since you will likely be toward the front of the pack at the gate.


----------



## Brandonius

mtemm said:


> Thanks!  Very helpful.  Rise I will pay for since it’s just me.  Such a fun ride (just did it in wdw last month)!
> 
> I need to do some research on what rides have single rider, too.  I have never done a solo trip before and forget about things like that


In DL, Matterhorn and Splash Mountain are your only options these days.  Space Mtn and Indiana Jones and Star Tours used to have them (Space Mountain's was awesome - never waited more than 10 minutes.  And I used that thing literally dozens of times.  Usually waited 0-2 minutes... good times) but they got rid of them to push more Genie+. (Per Space Mt. and Indy CMs)

Matterhorn's is good, but it fluctuates wildly.  It gets *way *longer than in the evening.  And some CMs just forget that sr line exists, moreso than other rides lol.  Just ask a CM at the front and they'll guide you to the entrance - it changes locations semi-regularly

Splash Mountain's line is up the exit.  Once you get to the station turn right, walk over the bridge, and you're there.  A lot recently there has been a rope blocking the entrance to the bridge - just step over or unhook it - if you ask a CM, they'll just do the same thing and then put it right back.  But the line is open.  For some reason this has been how they keep the line but a lot of people that aren't very confident in what they're looking for see the rope blocking the way, get confused, and walk away.  Less of a line for us 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Brandonius

KKB said:


> Head next Tuesday for 1 day hopper w/ BFF.
> No EE but will be at DCA at 7am, DL after as Oogie at DCA.
> Genie +; willing to pay for ILL if need be.
> Have a loose plan.
> Been looking at wait times, etc on app at various times of day to familiarize myself.
> I notice that RSR& Web do not currently show G+ (930 PST):
> Does that mean all G+ have been snagged for the day for those rides?
> Thinking Rope drop WS & SR RSR to save ILL
> GoG says no G+available—Will more open?
> When can we begin to secure G+ for DL fr PM


DCA usually closes by 9 PM.  Much earlier with Oogie Boogie.  Not sure if you meant AM or PM.

Very unlikely those rides were booked out.  RSR and Web are not included on G+, they are ILL rides - an important distinction if you were looking at an API or third-party tool because sometimes they group them separately.  Sounds like a bit of an anomaly to me.

You can book rides in the other park once the return time hits 1 PM or later.  So it could theoretically be 8:01 AM, you're rushing through DCA, Space mountain proves to be wildly popular and its return times are already past 1 PM, and you could book that ride right away.  I wouldn't stress booking DL rides except for Space Mountain, the rest of them in my experience have a surprising amount of availablility into the night.  The DCA headliners are the ones to worry about.

Also, LLs for the last 60 minutes of the night are essentially worthless for everything but Space Mountain.  The lines are always shorter than the merge point that late in the night, particularly on days the park closes at midnight.  LLs for 9 PM - 10:30 are great - lots of nighttime crowds around at that point.  Some very popular rides like Star Tours, Indy, and Smuggler's Run all empty out big time in the last 90 minutes of the night.  I've walked onto smuggler's run so many times at night that I can barely stomach a wait more than 10 minutes for it during the day lol.

Hope this is helpful.  LMK if you have more questions.


----------



## Brandonius

DebLovesPooh said:


> We are DL newbies and hoping to take advantage of EE as well. We’re staying at the Grand Californian and are very early risers. What is the recommended path for those staying at GC and want to eek out every minute of EE? Should we be trying to use the monorail too or just going through DTD very early, like 6:40?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Deb


In my experience (I've been the *first *one at the turnstile and the *first *one on my ride of choice my last 4 days in the park over the last year), be waiting at security *no later* than 6:45.  Preferably 6:30.  Most "diehards" show up around 6:45, and it snowballs from there.  Especially at the harbor entrance, but you're in the Grand 

Your security will start checking bags at 7 AM.  The security for guests waiting near harbor avenue will open at 7:15.  You should have *no *problem being the absolute first people at a turnstile if you're through your security before 7:10 AM.  Ideally, line up at a turnstile as far to the *opposite side of the esplanade* that you walk in on as possible.  (Allll the way over towards space mountain). The reason is that you'll be (if you're doing it right) doing the _mostlywalk_ down main street to shove your hotel reservations in the face of the CM that's going to let you in for your EE time.

That CM stands on the right side of main street near the Tomorrowland entrance.  It sounds dumb, but "wasting time" crossing from the left to right side of main street is precious seconds lost during the intense running of the bulls that is Disneyland Early Entry.

Don't even think about using the monorail, where's the fun in that?  (Also breakdowns are possible and you will be slower than if you tryhard the good ol fashioned rope drop.  If you're trying to get into the park a little later on in the day, not EE, it's a great option)

Full disclaimer - I'm a nerd and a diehard about this.  I get a similar adrenaline rush from Dirt Biking, Water Skiing, or an extremely competitive match of Ultimate Frisbee that I get from Disneyland Rope Drop.  Something is probably wrong with me, I admit.  *BUT*! if you are competitive and love DL while maintaining the sportsmanship to not literally mow over 4-year-olds and their grandmas as you sprint to get on Peter Pan 5 seconds before them, this is often the most memorable and fun part of your trip.

Have fun!
- Brandon


----------



## Brandonius

Osferth said:


> I'll be in Fantasyland during the early entry period (7:30 - 8:00 AM).  Is it possible to go from there to Adventureland and queue up for Jungle Cruise or Indiana Jones before 8:00, or is it off limits to early entry people until the park officially opens?


They don't open those areas of the park at all until 8 AM.  If you wanted to head for Galaxy's edge, you can do a "second rope drop" at the back of Fantasyland.  But if you want to rope drop Adventureland, you'll be waiting with the rest of the rope drop guests.  _I think_.  I haven't tested this, but I bet there's a "back way in" to Adventureland about 2-3 minutes before the rest of the park is let in.  They have to take all the ropes down 2-3 minutes before they let the monsters run free, and so you could probably head over that way in that 90-120 second window casually right before official "rope drop" (not many people prioritize that - everyone heads for rise or space) and get the same result you want.  Let me know how it goes if you do try it!


----------



## mtemm

Brandonius said:


> In DL, Matterhorn and Splash Mountain are your only options these days.  Space Mtn and Indiana Jones and Star Tours used to have them (Space Mountain's was awesome - never waited more than 10 minutes.  And I used that thing literally dozens of times.  Usually waited 0-2 minutes... good times) but they got rid of them to push more Genie+. (Per Space Mt. and Indy CMs)
> 
> Matterhorn's is good, but it fluctuates wildly.  It gets *way *longer than in the evening.  And some CMs just forget that sr line exists, moreso than other rides lol.  Just ask a CM at the front and they'll guide you to the entrance - it changes locations semi-regularly
> 
> Splash Mountain's line is up the exit.  Once you get to the station turn right, walk over the bridge, and you're there.  A lot recently there has been a rope blocking the entrance to the bridge - just step over or unhook it - if you ask a CM, they'll just do the same thing and then put it right back.  But the line is open.  For some reason this has been how they keep the line but a lot of people that aren't very confident in what they're looking for see the rope blocking the way, get confused, and walk away.  Less of a line for us
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thank you!!!

Also just read your reply about ee and getting there first.  Question.  I won’t have ee.  Should I still plan to get to security as early as you are recommending to the ee crowd?  I will be coming from Santa Monica so a bit of a drive, but also will be operating on east coast time still so probably will be up early anyway so not at all a stretch to do so.


----------



## Brandonius

mtemm said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Also just read your reply about ee and getting there first.  Question.  I won’t have ee.  Should I still plan to get to security as early as you are recommending to the ee crowd?  I will be coming from Santa Monica so a bit of a drive, but also will be operating on east coast time still so probably will be up early anyway so not at all a stretch to do so.


Yes.  Moreso even.  Park at the Anaheim hotel by 6:25 AM at the latest.  Cheaper, simpler, faster, and closer than official parking.  Show up at the Harbor side security entrance by 6:45 AT THE LATEST.  They will let you _mostlywalk _to security at 7:15.  Have all your zippers unzipped ahead of time for maximum speed.  Book it to whatever turnstile has the least groups at it immediately after that. 

After the bag check Make sure you go AROUND the ticket booths (through the opening in the center of the plaza), not through - you’ll be tempted to just parkour through all the ticket line chains, but it will at best be slower than going around them and at worst a CM will stop you and force you to go back around.

If you are in the first 15-20 ppl at an entrance, they’ll scan your ticket around 7:20-25.  That way you can waltz (read: sprint like beignets are selling out) right into the park the second the countdown hits 0. 

Do the _mostlywalk _*like your life depends on it* down Main Street.  You’ll only be hustling for maybe 60 seconds and there are plenty of snacks for you to get those calories back, don’t worry.  Take your place at the rope you are dropping (For pure ride total and covering everything go Fantasyland, for Maximum thrill rides go for space Mtn, and for the highest competition experience that I love but isn’t objectively the best option, go for Rise through the Frontierland entrance) and chill there for the next 30 minutes or so and with the guests you get smashed right next to.

When the rope drops, the way you attack off the jump is the most important.  Getting a good position early is key - don’t worry about drafting from your opponents or a good racing line, just get to the front.  If you’re going for Rise, the key is to keep going as fast as you can around the 60% of the way there mark - that’s where you pass the weaklings that aren’t motivated enough.

Like I said, pretty sure I have a clinically diagnosable problem.  But I am ok with that, I save as much as 10 minutes over my less insane peers riding rides at an amusement park!  This could go at the top of your resume, these are practical life skills.

Have fun!  Even if you aren’t a die hard like me, you’ll have a fantastic time either way.


----------



## mtemm

Brandonius said:


> Yes.  Moreso even.  Park at the Anaheim hotel by 6:25 AM at the latest.  Cheaper, simpler, faster, and closer than official parking.  Show up at the Harbor side security entrance by 6:45 AT THE LATEST.  They will let you _mostlywalk _to security at 7:15.  Have all your zippers unzipped ahead of time for maximum speed.  Book it to whatever turnstile has the least groups at it immediately after that.
> 
> After the bag check Make sure you go AROUND the ticket booths (through the opening in the center of the plaza), not through - you’ll be tempted to just parkour through all the ticket line chains, but it will at best be slower than going around them and at worst a CM will stop you and force you to go back around.
> 
> If you are in the first 15-20 ppl at an entrance, they’ll scan your ticket around 7:20-25.  That way you can waltz (read: sprint like beignets are selling out) right into the park the second the countdown hits 0.
> 
> Do the _mostlywalk _*like your life depends on it* down Main Street.  You’ll only be hustling for maybe 60 seconds and there are plenty of snacks for you to get those calories back, don’t worry.  Take your place at the rope you are dropping (For pure ride total and covering everything go Fantasyland, for Maximum thrill rides go for space Mtn, and for the highest competition experience that I love but isn’t objectively the best option, go for Rise through the Frontierland entrance) and chill there for the next 30 minutes or so and with the guests you get smashed right next to.
> 
> When the rope drops, the way you attack off the jump is the most important.  Getting a good position early is key - don’t worry about drafting from your opponents or a good racing line, just get to the front.  If you’re going for Rise, the key is to keep going as fast as you can around the 60% of the way there mark - that’s where you pass the weaklings that aren’t motivated enough.
> 
> Like I said, pretty sure I have a clinically diagnosable problem.  But I am ok with that, I save as much as 10 minutes over my less insane peers riding rides at an amusement park!  This could go at the top of your resume, these are practical life skills.
> 
> Have fun!  Even if you aren’t a die hard like me, you’ll have a fantastic time either way.



Thank you!!!!!!  I am most likely going to rope drop fantasyland.  Where is the rope drop?  Is it thru the castle or around?  I used to know DL so well but it’s been a loooong time since I have been there.  I am solo this trip so can definitely move fast and weave when needed. Lol


----------



## Brandonius

mtemm said:


> Thank you!!!!!!  I am most likely going to rope drop fantasyland.  Where is the rope drop?  Is it thru the castle or around?  I used to know DL so well but it’s been a loooong time since I have been there.  I am solo this trip so can definitely move fast and weave when needed. Lol


Facing the castle, to the left and right of the partners statue.  Ideally get a spot nearer to the partners statue, most optimally against the right side of the statue so that you don’t have to cross traffic trying to get on Pan first.  If Pan is down go for dumbo or Alice.


----------



## KKB

Brandonius said:


> DCA usually closes by 9 PM.  Much earlier with Oogie Boogie.  Not sure if you meant AM or PM.
> 
> Very unlikely those rides were booked out.  RSR and Web are not included on G+, they are ILL rides - an important distinction if you were looking at an API or third-party tool because sometimes they group them separately.  Sounds like a bit of an anomaly to me.
> 
> You can book rides in the other park once the return time hits 1 PM or later.  So it could theoretically be 8:01 AM, you're rushing through DCA, Space mountain proves to be wildly popular and its return times are already past 1 PM, and you could book that ride right away.  I wouldn't stress booking DL rides except for Space Mountain, the rest of them in my experience have a surprising amount of availablility into the night.  The DCA headliners are the ones to worry about.
> 
> Also, LLs for the last 60 minutes of the night are essentially worthless for everything but Space Mountain.  The lines are always shorter than the merge point that late in the night, particularly on days the park closes at midnight.  LLs for 9 PM - 10:30 are great - lots of nighttime crowds around at that point.  Some very popular rides like Star Tours, Indy, and Smuggler's Run all empty out big time in the last 90 minutes of the night.  I've walked onto smuggler's run so many times at night that I can barely stomach a wait more than 10 minutes for it during the day lol.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.  LMK if you have more questions.


Thx for these tips--yes, we ill be at DCA for 8AM opening & head to DL sometime in afternoon.
I was checking the trusty official DL app for that info!


Brandonius said:


> In my experience (I've been the *first *one at the turnstile and the *first *one on my ride of choice my last 4 days in the park over the last year), be waiting at security *no later* than 6:45. Preferably 6:30. Most "diehards" show up around 6:45, and it snowballs from there. Especially at the harbor entrance, but you're in the Grand
> 
> Have fun!
> - Brandon


Curious--do you suggest we be at DCA at 645 also (totally willing to)?

SO glad you updated the SR line list--when I go to DL site, all it says is: 
Single Rider at Matterhorn Bobsleds
Single Rider at Splash Mountain
Single Rider at Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run
 (and I had heard Matterhorn is worthless so good to hear more info from you that it varies). 

DCA:
Single Rider at Grizzly River Run
Single Rider at Incredicoaster
Single Rider at Goofy's Sky School
Single Rider at Radiator Springs Racers
Single Rider at WEB SLINGERS: A Spider-Man Adventure

VERY good to find this updated info to update our tentative plans!!


----------



## Brandonius

KKB said:


> Thx for these tips--yes, we ill be at DCA for 8AM opening & head to DL sometime in afternoon.
> I was checking the trusty official DL app for that info!
> 
> Curious--do you suggest we be at DCA at 645 also (totally willing to)?
> 
> SO glad you updated the SR line list--when I go to DL site, all it says is:
> Single Rider at Matterhorn Bobsleds
> Single Rider at Splash Mountain
> Single Rider at Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run
> (and I had heard Matterhorn is worthless so good to hear more info from you that it varies).
> 
> DCA:
> Single Rider at Grizzly River Run
> Single Rider at Incredicoaster
> Single Rider at Goofy's Sky School
> Single Rider at Radiator Springs Racers
> Single Rider at WEB SLINGERS: A Spider-Man Adventure
> 
> VERY good to find this updated info to update our tentative plans!!


Totally forgot smugglers run lol.  I just never really use it, I always ride it late.  That line is either way longer then it’s worth or a walk on.  If it’s anything else, there are other better rides that have short lines you should
Be doing. 

Incredicoaster SR is ridiculous - just go standby.  You’ll wait MAYBE 10 minutes extra, and you’ll be moving the whole time in some shade instead of just standing against the railing.  

For Web Slingers, good SR line, just you never know how full it’s going to be AFTER the pre-show.  The outside line can be very deceptive.  Still I usually wait maybe 15 mins for that one.  Cools down a lot as the night goes on.

RSR, don’t use Single Rider if you can see the start of the queue from the line entrance.   If you can, 45-60 min wait at least.  If it’s just the switchbacks leading up to the platform, 10 min wait probably.  That line fluctuates a lot based on ride breakdowns etc.

The goofy’s line is almost always a 0 wait.  When I bring families with kids they are amazed that we ride that ride 5 times in 15 minutes when the line says an hour lol.  The grizzly line is usually super short too.  Usually.  If it’s 95 out, good luck.

Frankly, a good rope drop at DCA is MORE important than DL - the lineup is too heavy.  A few epic rides but they all get long waits.  If you’re using ILL, get it for Racers and Rise.  SR Web slingers for a max 20 min wait, and you still get the pre-show.

My advice - book ILL for Guardians once the return time hits 9:30 AM.  rope drop Guardians, then backtrack to Soarin’.  (Guardians has a long pre-show cycle - be warned It’ll take you a solid 15 mins to finish, it’s not exactly Peter Pan first thing.  It’s just my favorite ride and the competition for racers is STEEP - unless you’re rly RLY aggressive it’s not worth it IMO)

Get LL for toy story next and knock off the Pixar pier stuff - incredicoaster with standby, the paradise gardens rides, reride coaster with LL if desired.  Fit in ILL for Cars and SR on web when desired.  You’ll have extra time to see stuff around avengers campus, don’t miss the art of animation building in Hollywood backlot, and be ready to park hop immediately.  I recommend going in for your park hop go DL via monorail - the park hop lines are long and main st congestion is bad at this time of day.  Genie selections will be available late at DL as I mentioned earlier.  

Any other Q’s let me know!  Be ready to have a fast morning and a slow late morning/early afternoon at DCA.  Wait times balloon fast and stay high due to less “filler rides”. Use the low standby waits for the first 2-3 rides, then use Genie to fill in the afternoon when possible until you can start attacking DL.


----------



## KKB

Brandonius said:


> .  I recommend going in for your park hop go DL via monorail - the park hop lines are long and main st congestion is bad at this time of day.  Genie selections will be available late at DL as I mentioned earlier.


Taking detailed notes.
You say use monorail to hop to DL--where do we get on?


----------



## mtemm

With individual lightning lanes, I know you can only buy 2 for the day.  Do you have to ride the first before you can book the second?


----------



## KKB

mtemm said:


> With individual lightning lanes, I know you can only buy 2 for the day.  Do you have to ride the first before you can book the second?


You can book them both at the same time.


----------



## Brandonius

KKB said:


> Taking detailed notes.
> You say use monorail to hop to DL--where do we get on?


All the way at the other end of Downtown Disney.  Turn left coming out of DCA, walk for 8-10 minutes, enjoy downtown Disney (a mediocre outdoor mall that survives because it’s next to Disneyland) and then the station will be on your right across from the Lego store with a fire breathing dragon on top.  Hard to miss it . 

You’ll have to scan tickets to get on, and it might be a few mins “less efficient” than just hopping across, but I enjoy this process way more and the monorail is awesome and this is a great way to squeeze it in AND park hop.


----------



## mtemm

mtemm said:


> With individual lightning lanes, I know you can only buy 2 for the day.  Do you have to ride the first before you can book the second?



If I rope drop DL and want to buy RSR, will it default to when I can hop into the park?  Or will I need to watch until that iLL is available as opposed to the earlier times that show first thing?


----------



## mom23boyz

Brandonius said:


> All the way at the other end of Downtown Disney.  Turn left coming out of DCA, walk for 8-10 minutes, enjoy downtown Disney (a mediocre outdoor mall that survives because it’s next to Disneyland) and then the station will be on your right across from the Lego store with a fire breathing dragon on top.  Hard to miss it .
> 
> You’ll have to scan tickets to get on, and it might be a few mins “less efficient” than just hopping across, but I enjoy this process way more and the monorail is awesome and this is a great way to squeeze it in AND park hop.


Hi Brandon,

You have great info and I'm wondering if you would mind giving a down and dirty schedule for Wed and Thur of next week.  We are starting in DL on Wed and DCA on Thurs. have park hoppers, staying at GC, NOT doing OBB and are willing to pay for ILL.  Any good suggestions for us?  We're a group of 4.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Brandonius

mom23boyz said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> You have great info and I'm wondering if you would mind giving a down and dirty schedule for Wed and Thur of next week.  We are starting in DL on Wed and DCA on Thurs. have park hoppers, staying at GC, NOT doing OBB and are willing to pay for ILL.  Any good suggestions for us?  We're a group of 4.  Thanks!!!


Scheduling the full day is hard, but I can give my favorite way of attacking rope drop at both parks, as well as some key milestones throughout the day.  Keep in mind, _my _recommended schedule is for someone that will go hard all day - early morning and *late *(read: until midnight) nights.  Breaks late afternoon are totally understandable, especially if it just means waltzing into the grand and taking a power nap - that's why youre paying those prices, for the convenience lol.

If you're an *either *mornings or nights person, my Genie+ recommendations and overall strategymake less sense.  Also, I haven't tried this strategy since Web Slingers got added to Genie+ - single rider has worked great on that one for me so far so play it by ear on whether it's worth reserving a LL for that one or not.

*Also*, this schedule assumes a working knowledge of how Genie+ works.  If you don't have that, then go read some other posts to clarify then come back here.

If you want to prioritize rerides on the big thrill rides in DL, skip the fantasyland rope drop on the DL day and rush Space Mountain, then Matterhorn.  You'll do them again later, but if you want multiple rides, or don't want to stay late into the night do that.  If you want to "get everything done", then follow this plan.

This will just be a plan for your day starting at DL.  Use the DCA start day (same idea - show up early, rope drop what you care about, but this time you can _start _by getting LLs for DCA instead of having to wait a couple hours) to pick up the big rides you missed or want to ride again.  Your productivity on day 1 will help you decide what to rope drop day 2.

For the DL day:
6:40 AM (No later - aim for 6:30) - Be in line for security.

7:?? (I don't know exactly when hotel security opens - I think around 7-7:05.  General public security is at 7:15-20) - Get through bag check and get to a turnstile - preferably one on the far *right* of the esplanade (Tomorrowland Side - opposite of where you enter form the grand) so that you can head straight into a tunnel and down the right side of Main St. when you get through.

The idea with Genie+ is to *stack up your DCA passes *so that when you park hop you'll have 2-3 huge rides with no wait.  Then come back to DL and use the fact that it's open late combined with the fact that everyone got excited and booked all their LLs rides for the early afternoon when you were crushing it at DCA to come swooping through and just abuse LL selections through the late afternoon and into the night.  I've done this several times now and ridden every E ticket in both parks at least once.  Many of the major DL ones 2-4 times each, and I always try for at least 2 rides on Guardians.   Now Haunted Mansion Holiday does exist, which means you should do that one first before starting to stack DCA lanes. 

Here's how I'd do Genie throughout the day:
- I don't know exactly _when _when ILL's will be available, it varies by day and ride breakdown since the rides the pay per skip are on are also the least reliable rides around lol - Aim for an *11 AM *return time on Rise and a 2:00-ish return time on Cars.  Book it when you see it comes available.
- When Haunted Mansion Holiday's return time opening is at 9:30, book it.  I think that'll be around 8 AM based on the thrill data reports.
- As soon as you scan into HM Holiday, Book Toy Story Mania.  You may have to wait 20-30 minutes because it's return time isn't quite 1 PM yet, that's fine.
- At 12:00 (Or whenever the 2 hour cooldown window ends), book Monsters After Dark.  Its return time will proobably be like 3:00 PM or so.  Cool.
- After that, prioritize booking Indiana Jones, then Space Mountain.  Or whatever else tickles your fancy.

7:30 - Charge through the turnstiles, show the CM at the *right end *of Main Street your hotel reservation, and hit Fantasyland.  These rides are short and close together - you can get a ton done in your 30 mins.  Order of Priority: Peter Pan, Dumbo, Alice in Wonderland, Snow White, Mr. Toad, Pinnochio. 

8:00 - If I were you at this point, I would stop riding dark rides around 7:55 and get in line for Matterhorn just before the rope drops for everyone else.  Then do Thunder Mountain and Smuggler's Run (Both of those will have very minimal waits), Morning Ronto Wrap at Ronto Roasters (totally worth a stop - its like the best thing since levitating toast-cats), then swing back to Pirates and redeem the LL at Haunted Mansion Holiday.

10:00 - You've had a productive morning, breathe, ride something standby if you want, grab a snack, shop around, whatever.  Ride Rise of the Resistance once that ILL return time rolls around.  At this point, freestyle it until you park hop.

1:00 - Park hop to DCA, head all the way to the back, ride Toy Story via LL, then Incredicoaster via Standby Line (it moves fast.  Most of the time.  If the station is only operating one of the two sides, maybe just come back tomorrow).  Grab an adorable snowman pixar pier frosty parfait if you want to get an epic snack that doesn't get enough love.  Or at least it didn't, back in my day.

1:45/2:00 - Ride Racers via ILL.

3:00 - Ride Monsters After Dark

Past this, too many variables to give you exact advice.  Try not to get locked out of LLs on big DL E-tickets (Space, Indy, BTMR), and never book a LL for any ride that opens later than 10:30 PM *other than space mountain.*  All the big rides but space mountain becomes an actual walk-on for the last 45-70 minutes of the night.  Don't believe any standby line posted times after 10:30.  So if you are presented with the choice between booking Indiana Jones at 9 PM and Space Mountain for 11 PM, or vice versa, book Indy for the early evening slot and space mountain for the 11 PM slot - your tired feet and kids will thank me when *at midnight *you are still skipping a standby line that's *over an hour long*.  Indy will be a walk-on, Space Mountain will have all the college students in the park waiting and making out from midnight to 1 AM.  And this coming from a college student.  My breed are predictable, if a bit stupid.  But anyway...

Also parades and fireworks can make getting around the park super annoying at night - generally try to either stay on the left or right of the park - don't cross the parade route during a show or mass crowd exodus unless you *really* need to.  So either stay matterhorn/tomorrowland, or everything else.

Hopefully, that's helpful.  Maybe you don't follow exactly what I laid out here - it's a bit choppy and all over the place.  But it gives you an idea of the thought process.  DL is more about "freestyling" your day than having an exact plan.

Any Q's let me know!  Have a fantastic trip!!
- Brandon


----------



## Brandonius

P.S. - if you want more data on the way lines and genie availability are looking each day and historically, check out thrill-data.com - I'm an accounting major and love analyzing data, so I have wasted many hours and also found it really helpful for understanding how wait times peak and drop, as well as how LL reservations get taken up.


----------



## RealJulsie

During early entry at California Adventure… what route do you take to walk from web sliders to radiator springs for the 8am second rope drop?


----------



## DLRExpert

RealJulsie said:


> During early entry at California Adventure… what route do you take to walk from web sliders to radiator springs for the 8am second rope drop?


----------



## RealJulsie

Thank you!


----------



## KCanuck

We will arrive at DLH on Dec 30 and will hopefully be walking over to DL around 6pm. We will eat an early dinner so we can focus on getting a few rides in. I have already paid for G+ for all three days, but I am wondering if there will be nothing left to book by 6pm on the 30th considering how busy it will be. I may cancel  the 30th G+.
I would appreciate any input any experts may have! We don’t want to stop to watch Fantasmic or the fireworks, so maybe we can just ride some rides standby during those events?


----------



## DLRExpert

KCanuck said:


> We will arrive at DLH on Dec 30 and will hopefully be walking over to DL around 6pm. We will eat an early dinner so we can focus on getting a few rides in. I have already paid for G+ for all three days, but I am wondering if there will be nothing left to book by 6pm on the 30th considering how busy it will be. I may cancel  the 30th G+.
> I would appreciate any input any experts may have! We don’t want to stop to watch Fantasmic or the fireworks, so maybe we can just ride some rides standby during those events?


There will be quite a few LLs showing "Not Currently Offered", but if you use the refresh trick you should see some LLs appear. Just add the main focus attractions to the Tip board and keep refreshing.

Not sure if you are having dinner at the Disneyland Resort, but you may want to scan into the park before so you can start the LL booking process.
You can even scan in at the Monorail DTD Station and quickly exit.

Finally, Magic Key holders will be blocked out so the park may not be as busy as people think it will be, especially at night.


----------



## Cal-Pie

DLRExpert said:


> Just add the main focus attractions to the Tip board and keep refreshing


Would you mind posting how to do this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MonocularVision

One technique (on iOS at least) is if there is one particular ride I am interested in refreshing, is to tap on the ride in the list to open up the details then hit back, tap at the top to scroll to the top, then pull to refresh. After refreshing, the app will auto scroll to the last ride you had been looking at. 

You can also favorite? like? rides and they will stick to the top of the list. I don’t remember how to do that, but DLRExpert probably does.


----------



## KCanuck

DLRExpert said:


> There will be quite a few LLs showing "Not Currently Offered", but if you use the refresh trick you should see some LLs appear. Just add the main focus attractions to the Tip board and keep refreshing.
> 
> Not sure if you are having dinner at the Disneyland Resort, but you may want to scan into the park before so you can start the LL booking process.
> You can even scan in at the Monorail DTD Station and quickly exit.
> 
> Finally, Magic Key holders will be blocked out so the park may not be as busy as people think it will be, especially at night.


Thank you - this is all super helpful!


----------



## DLRExpert

Cal-Pie said:


> Would you mind posting how to do this? Thanks in advance!


Enter the My Day / Tip Board screen.
You can select My Day from the home screen.
Or
Click + at the bottom middle, select My Day/ Tip Board.

On the day of your visit enter the Tip Board tab and select Enter Selection. Choose your top attractions.


----------



## katyringo

We stayed at DLH for 7 nights and had 5 days tickets. We used EE every single park day. We had two days at DCA and 3 at DLP. Here is how we used EE. 

Day 1: DCA
We lined up at DTD security at 6-6:15am. We were in the first 5 groups. Security opened right at 7am. We did a "walk with purpose" to DCA gates. We were second in line. They scanned folks in starting around 7:25. They held folks at the EE sign until 730. We walked with purpose and rode webslingers, and guardians. We tried to rope drop cars and we got in the group before 8am, but they stated they didn't know if it would open on time. So we bailed and made our way to the pier and I did the small rides with kids while Hubby did incredicoaster with about a 10 minute wait. Then the weather got crazy..

Day 2: Disneyland
We lined up at DTD security at 6-6:15. We were in the first groups of people through security right at 7am. Did the walk with purpose to the gates. They scanned us in around 7:20. We walked to the EE signes. We were toward the front. Right at 7:30 they let us in. We were one of the first groups on Peter Pan. We then just did fantasy land right rides all in a row: snow white, carousel, dumbo, Pinocchio, tea cups, alice, toad.. we did them all that were open. A few minute after official rope drop we did story book with a little wait. We then started using LL as it was a very busy day.

Day 3: DCA
We did what I am calling the "trifecta!" Again we were one of the firsts in the DTD security line and then the turnstiles. We got right on webslingers (first group), then guardians, and then we got in line for racers rope drop and only waited about 10-15 for racers!

Day 4: DLP
We repeated exactly what we did on day 2.

Day 5: DLP
This day we decided to use our EE to rope drop Rise. We were at the front of the group at the fantasy land doors. At exactly 8am they let us go. Man people move fast, but we stayed the course. We were able to nearly walk right on the pre-show. After rise we did smugglers with maybe a 5 minute wait.


----------



## bizaro86

Anyone have a sense for how long the webslingers lines have been at "regular" (non-EE) rope drop? Webslingers is my kids favorite so would like to do it twice (once rope drop, once g+) but might do toy story if I can expect to burn too much valuable "just opened" time in line...


----------



## DLRExpert

bizaro86 said:


> Anyone have a sense for how long the webslingers lines have been at "regular" (non-EE) rope drop? Webslingers is my kids favorite so would like to do it twice (once rope drop, once g+) but might do toy story if I can expect to burn too much valuable "just opened" time in line...


Without EE, at rope drop depending how close you are to the rope, you are looking at a 15-30 minute wait.

Since it is on the normal LL service, the Stand By line has been longer on average.
You can treat it similar to the Rise stand by line. Wait until later in the day or wait for it to be down and be nearby for when it comes back up. It goes down a few times or more per day. 

As long as you can get to TSMM before 845am, the line will not be too long there.


----------



## shaunacb

Can I use EE at DL for some fantasyland dark rides, then be in line for Rise/ROTR before the regular rope drop crowds? What time should I head to Galaxy’s Edge and which entry will be open from Fantasyland? (By the milk stand or by droid depot?) Not sure if this is possible? Or does using your EE for Rise mean you can’t ride anything between 7:30-8:00 am? Thanks


----------



## DLRExpert

shaunacb said:


> Can I use EE at DL for some fantasyland dark rides, then be in line for Rise/ROTR before the regular rope drop crowds? What time should I head to Galaxy’s Edge and which entry will be open from Fantasyland? (By the milk stand or by droid depot?) Not sure if this is possible? Or does using your EE for Rise mean you can’t ride anything between 7:30-8:00 am? Thanks


You want to be near the wall gate door leading to Galaxy's Edge (near Casey Jr exit) by 745am-750am. Rise is opens when the park opens

Then when the park opens follow the people and head to Rise of the Resistance.
Just remember, there is a chance Rise will be closed at park opening.


----------



## Jperiod

Is it still recommended to do EE for DCA from the front gates vs the new entrance near corn dog castle?  We'll be staying in the DVC wing of the Grand.


----------



## shaunacb

Jperiod said:


> Is it still recommended to do EE for DCA from the front gates vs the new entrance near corn dog castle?  We'll be staying in the DVC wing of the Grand.


We did EE for DCA via the new entrance by corn dog castle. Worked great, you can go down the stairs pretty much directly to the entrance! (I think the stairwell exit is beside room 1520.) Didn't try the other two entrances, but getting down there 15 min before early entry from our room was convenient and there were only 5-6 families ahead of us in line.


----------



## Ladyslug

shaunacb said:


> We did EE for DCA via the new entrance by corn dog castle. Worked great, you can go down the stairs pretty much directly to the entrance! (I think the stairwell exit is beside room 1520.) Didn't try the other two entrances, but getting down there 15 min before early entry from our room was convenient and there were only 5-6 families ahead of us in line.


Would this entrance be worth it (or even possible) for folks staying at the Disneyland Hotel?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Brandonius said:


> P.S. - if you want more data on the way lines and genie availability are looking each day and historically, check out thrill-data.com - I'm an accounting major and love analyzing data, so I have wasted many hours and also found it really helpful for understanding how wait times peak and drop, as well as how LL reservations get taken up.


 
  Okay, I am a data nerd too but when I try to view the site I am getting ads that make it difficult to navigate or see the full chart, especially the big ad on the left.


  Any suggestions which browser etc to try to make it a bit more user friendly?   Thanks for all the interesting tips


----------



## Brandonius

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay, I am a data nerd too but when I try to view the site I am getting ads that make it difficult to navigate or see the full chart, especially the big ad on the left.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions which browser etc to try to make it a bit more user friendly?   Thanks for all the interesting tips


https://adblockplus.org/ - add to your browser and thank me later


----------



## Blue32

DLRExpert , thank you for this thread. It is well detailed and I am sure many have benefited from the knowledge here. Have you considered doing a plan for each park that didn’t include the use of ILL or Genie+   at all? Are there days you do not use them? Are there different strategies to employ when you can’t or choose not to use them? I’m sure navigating the parks without them these days is much more difficult but just wanting to hear from someone that tours without them and is still able to accomplish a lot. Thanks again!


----------



## Brandonius

Blue32 said:


> DLRExpert , thank you for this thread. It is well detailed and I am sure many have benefited from the knowledge here. Have you considered doing a plan for each park that didn’t include the use of ILL or Genie+   at all? Are there days you do not use them? Are there different strategies to employ when you can’t or choose not to use them? I’m sure navigating the parks without them these days is much more difficult but just wanting to hear from someone that tours without them and is still able to accomplish a lot. Thanks again!


Your way without is rope drop the rides you don’t want to wait in line for, single rider where possible, and use the last 90 minutes of the night.  That’s the biggest frustration with genie.  You have to know what rides you’re willing to just suck it up for during the day (for me that includes rides like Pirates, Guardians, Incredicoaster, and Jungle Cruise.  It’s not just “what’s short” but for me also “what is pleasant to wait in” - influenced by the niceness of queue and the speed the line moves.  (Guardians assuming Genie multi experience breakdown passes aren’t forcing everyone to ride it and all 3 elevators are open, and incredicoaster if both sides of the station are open.)

I almost never go standby on smugglers run or splash or Matterhorn - just use single rider.  Have a hard time doing it on Indy too -  the line completely empties out from 11-12 midnight.  

That’s the gist of the answer.  The hardest part these days is there are so many ride breakdowns that even for some of us that are super experienced everything can just go to pot and you’re stuck enjoying the ambiance- which is fine for someone like me that just drives down to the parks once a year or so, but for someone doing a once in a lifetime trip, not cool.

Lmk if you have specific Q’s about no genie strategy.


----------



## DLRExpert

Blue32 said:


> DLRExpert , thank you for this thread. It is well detailed and I am sure many have benefited from the knowledge here. Have you considered doing a plan for each park that didn’t include the use of ILL or Genie+   at all? Are there days you do not use them? Are there different strategies to employ when you can’t or choose not to use them? I’m sure navigating the parks without them these days is much more difficult but just wanting to hear from someone that tours without them and is still able to accomplish a lot. Thanks again!


Visiting the parks and not using G+ is all about getting to the entrance 30-40 minutes before park opening and knowing the main LL attractions to experience first.

Here is how I would do it for an 8am opening at Disneyland no EE...
8am-9am: Space Mountain first, then Matterhorn, Big Thunder
9am-10am: Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash Mountain.
10am-1030am: Mansion
1030am-1130am: Buzz, Star Tours.

The rest you trinkle in when you see a wait of 30 minutes or less. The only attraction you will probably wait more than 30 for is Peter Pan and Rise
Most of these will be in Fantasyland.
Things like Jungle Cruise, Nemo Subs, Autopia,  and Falcon can easily be done at night.

Here is how I would do it for an 8am opening at Disneyland WITH EE...
730am-8am:  Peter Pan, Alice, Dumbo, head to Space Mountain
8am-9am: Space Mountain first, then Matterhorn, Big Thunder
9am-10am: Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash Mountain.
10am-1030am: Mansion
1030am-1130am: Buzz, Star Tours.

The rest you trinkle in when you see a wait of 30 minutes or less. The only attraction you will probably wait more than 30 for is Peter Pan and Rise
Most of these will be in Fantasyland.
Things like Jungle Cruise, Nemo Subs, Autopia,  and Falcon can easily be done at night.


----------



## Blue32

DLRExpert said:


> Visiting the parks and not using G+ is all about getting to the entrance 30-40 minutes before park opening and knowing the main LL attractions to experience first.
> 
> Here is how I would do it for an 8am opening at Disneyland no EE...
> 8am-9am: Space Mountain first, then Matterhorn, Big Thunder
> 9am-10am: Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash Mountain.
> 10am-1030am: Mansion
> 1030am-1130am: Buzz, Star Tours.
> 
> The rest you trinkle in when you see a wait of 30 minutes or less. The only attraction you will probably wait more than 30 for is Peter Pan and Rise
> Most of these will be in Fantasyland.
> Things like Jungle Cruise, Nemo Subs, Autopia,  and Falcon can easily be done at night.
> 
> Here is how I would do it for an 8am opening at Disneyland WITH EE...
> 730am-8am:  Peter Pan, Alice, Dumbo, head to Space Mountain
> 8am-9am: Space Mountain first, then Matterhorn, Big Thunder
> 9am-10am: Indiana Jones, Pirates, Splash Mountain.
> 10am-1030am: Mansion
> 1030am-1130am: Buzz, Star Tours.
> 
> The rest you trinkle in when you see a wait of 30 minutes or less. The only attraction you will probably wait more than 30 for is Peter Pan and Rise
> Most of these will be in Fantasyland.
> Things like Jungle Cruise, Nemo Subs, Autopia,  and Falcon can easily be done at night.


Great info.! Thank you! Care to tackle DCA with NO ILL and NO Genie+? I am assuming it would be similar to your order for experiencing LL attractions more than once but just doing each once?


----------



## onatrek

I was a long time AP (and never stayed on property as a result) who since moved out of state, had a major health dx, and haven't been to DLR in 5 years.

I'm arriving early morning (10 or so) from a flight Wed, staying at PP, have Genie+ and also DAS.  

We're doing Wed/Thurs (starting Wed in DCA).

Any insight for someone who feels totally thrown off by how things "work" now and isn't used to feeling unsure about how to tentatively plan our time as a result?


----------



## DLRExpert

onatrek said:


> I was a long time AP (and never stayed on property as a result) who since moved out of state, had a major health dx, and haven't been to DLR in 5 years.
> 
> I'm arriving early morning (10 or so) from a flight Wed, staying at PP, have Genie+ and also DAS.
> 
> We're doing Wed/Thurs (starting Wed in DCA).
> 
> Any insight for someone who feels totally thrown off by how things "work" now and isn't used to feeling unsure about how to tentatively plan our time as a result?


With DAS you will not need ILL. Combo the DAS with the LL.


----------



## iluvthsgam

For a family of 4 who has yet to visit Galaxy's Edge, we are going President's weekend. Trying to map out the day, how long should we reasonably plan to just walk around/hang out/shop in Galaxy's Edge, try to stop at Oga's, maybe get lunch? Kids are 8 and 5 and just getting into Star Wars. 1-2 hours? We will only be in Disneyland 1 day and California Adventure 1 day.


----------



## ironband74

Does anyone know how to get an attraction to go to the top of your tip board on a day that you don't have a park reservation?  Before my April trip I was able to get it to stick by setting up my first park day, but now they aren't sticking.  I like practicing my refresh game, but I'm guessing they've adjusted the app to keep folks like me from flooding the server with requests...

Anyway, I'm on Android if anyone knows...


----------



## ironband74

iluvthsgam said:


> For a family of 4 who has yet to visit Galaxy's Edge, we are going President's weekend. Trying to map out the day, how long should we reasonably plan to just walk around/hang out/shop in Galaxy's Edge, try to stop at Oga's, maybe get lunch? Kids are 8 and 5 and just getting into Star Wars. 1-2 hours? We will only be in Disneyland 1 day and California Adventure 1 day.


It's going to be a busy weekend, but if you are going to do Oga's and lunch (at Docking Bay 7, I assume, unless you're thinking Ronto Roasters) I'd plan 2-3 hours.  Oga's will eat some time waiting (even if you have a reservation, you wait in line to get in) and once you're in, you'll be at least 20-30 minutes.  There is a lot to see if it is your first time there.  It also depends on what your other priorities are, whether you're going to rope drop (or are staying on site and will have EE), take an afternoon break, etc.  Obviously if you do GE in the early morning or late evening it will take less time than during the busiest part of the day.  And you will probably want to drop by at night to see the place all lit up.


----------



## DLRExpert

ironband74 said:


> Does anyone know how to get an attraction to go to the top of your tip board on a day that you don't have a park reservation?  Before my April trip I was able to get it to stick by setting up my first park day, but now they aren't sticking.  I like practicing my refresh game, but I'm guessing they've adjusted the app to keep folks like me from flooding the server with requests...
> 
> Anyway, I'm on Android if anyone knows...


I thought Tip Board sticks only happen on your visiting date


----------



## iluvthsgam

ironband74 said:


> It's going to be a busy weekend, but if you are going to do Oga's and lunch (at Docking Bay 7, I assume, unless you're thinking Ronto Roasters) I'd plan 2-3 hours.  Oga's will eat some time waiting (even if you have a reservation, you wait in line to get in) and once you're in, you'll be at least 20-30 minutes.  There is a lot to see if it is your first time there.  It also depends on what your other priorities are, whether you're going to rope drop (or are staying on site and will have EE), take an afternoon break, etc.  Obviously if you do GE in the early morning or late evening it will take less time than during the busiest part of the day.  And you will probably want to drop by at night to see the place all lit up.


Many thanks for your response. We are staying a Grand Californian and do plan on doing EE/rope drop. Plan on going hard in the morning and then trying to take it easy the rest of the day. I am open to suggestions!


----------



## ironband74

DLRExpert said:


> I thought Tip Board sticks only happen on your visiting date


That does seem to be how it works now.  I'm pretty sure (though I often question my memory) that I was able to get things to be sticky back in April before our trip.  I'll just have to wait


----------



## ironband74

ironband74 said:


> That does seem to be how it works now.  I'm pretty sure (though I often question my memory) that I was able to get things to be sticky back in April before our trip.  I'll just have to wait


I found a way to test refresh on a given attraction when it isn't at the top of your tip board.  Not sure if I'll use this method in the parks, but it is a solid backup.
1.  Go to the attraction you want to ride in the attraction list and tap it.
2.  Tap where it says "LL Lightning Lane"
3.  The tip board opens with that attraction at the top of your frame.
4.  If the time doesn't look good, tap the back button which takes you back to the attraction
5.  Repeat steps 2 through 4 until the time looks good
6.  Tap "Book Experience" (If you aren't in the park with G+ you can't go any further than this)

For me doing this gives me a sense of confidence that when I'm in the park I'll be able to get sooner return times.  I'm also curious to try the time warp trick if I can manage to get a golden MEP early in the day, assuming they don't fix that loophole.  Naturally everything will probably change once the new "modify" option gets released, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ironband74

iluvthsgam said:


> Many thanks for your response. We are staying a Grand Californian and do plan on doing EE/rope drop. Plan on going hard in the morning and then trying to take it easy the rest of the day. I am open to suggestions!


Going hard in the morning  you can get a lot done before noon.  Since you've got kiddos, I'd say use EE to knock out most of Fantasyland, then utilize G+ to go at the other lands depending on your preferences.  If it were me and I really wanted lunch on-world, I'd head to GE around 11:30ish for lunch and try to nab a 12:30 reservation at the cantina, do some poking around (maybe get a LL for MFSR and/or buy ILL for ROTR for around that time) and then just wander a bit to enjoy the land and/or meet some characters.  Then take your break and come back in the evening to clean up whatever you missed.

Alternatively, what I did last trip was go hard at everything except GE until lunch, took a break at the hotel, then came back for a reservation at Oga's around 3:30 before enjoying GE stuff.  I was being cheap that trip, so after we wandered the land and got dinner off-world we came back for ROTR around 7:30pm for a shorter line.  This is a dangerous proposition, though, since if ROTR goes down you might not get on it, and you are only there one day.  I'd probably plan for the earlier approach. 

The plans at the beginning of the thread are very good.  Just be prepared to be flexible and adjust as needed.


----------



## DLRExpert

ironband74 said:


> I found a way to test refresh on a given attraction when it isn't at the top of your tip board.  Not sure if I'll use this method in the parks, but it is a solid backup.
> 1.  Go to the attraction you want to ride in the attraction list and tap it.
> 2.  Tap where it says "LL Lightning Lane"
> 3.  The tip board opens with that attraction at the top of your frame.
> 4.  If the time doesn't look good, tap the back button which takes you back to the attraction
> 5.  Repeat steps 2 through 4 until the time looks good
> 6.  Tap "Book Experience" (If you aren't in the park with G+ you can't go any further than this)
> 
> For me doing this gives me a sense of confidence that when I'm in the park I'll be able to get sooner return times.  I'm also curious to try the time warp trick if I can manage to get a golden MEP early in the day, assuming they don't fix that loophole.  Naturally everything will probably change once the new "modify" option gets released, but we'll see how it goes.


While this does work, refreshing is slower.


----------

